# Sticky  Photo's from other sites share them here



## ScottyUSN

Saw this on Facebook


----------



## Bob Dylan




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ShadowGolden

.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I saw this on FB as well.


----------



## Alaska7133

This doesn't have a caption, but I don't think it needs one. It's a joyful photo a sled team ready to go for the International Sprint Dog Races here in Anchorage at our local dog park. I copied it from the Anchorage Daily News.


----------



## Bentleysmom

These crack me up!


----------



## Bob Dylan




----------



## Bob Dylan




----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Loving this LOL LOL LOL


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang




----------



## MycrazyGoldengang




----------



## Bob Dylan




----------



## Bob Dylan

This is a classic, have always loved Charlie Brown!


----------



## Stefan

Gotta laugh


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Roushbabe

The last picture is actually hanging on my refrigerator so it's not technically on another site but I thought it was too cute not to share  Cut it out of a newspaper a long time ago, I love Charlie Brown too!


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## kwhit

Two of my favorites from "I Has a Hotdog" site. The other shows a typical Great Dane sleeping position. :


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Love these pics


----------



## starshine

there's nothing to add to this


----------



## ScottyUSN

The golden prophets receive an official "Dog Bless You" from Brother David - with Warrior Canine Connection.


----------



## ScottyUSN

I am a bit biased with this one as my other baby boy is a Leonberger.


----------



## mudEpawz

ok this isnt dog related but I couldnt help but post it.


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## xoerika620xo

omg i love these pictures! they made me laugh so much.


----------



## MercyMom

*This is one of my favorites*

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## MercyMom

This one is one of the funniest!


----------



## MercyMom

The surface dog, Ricochet


----------



## MercyMom

They posted this on the projection screen at our church during a Christmas play during a part when they were flashing pictures signifying the commercialism of Christmas! :roflmao:


----------



## MercyMom

I have this calendar on the wall of my living room.


----------



## MercyMom

*One of my favorites!*

Very sweet indeed!


----------



## MercyMom

*Adorable!*

I wonder which lineage these Goldens are from. They are so beautiful!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang




----------



## mudEpawz

some of my favs :--happy:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie

love these!!


----------



## Jennifer1

I can watch this back to back to back!
























This one is so true!!












Love this one!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

Todays Post from Dog Bless You: Service dog mom Jasmine made an unlikely friend at East Coast Assistance Dogs, Inc.


----------



## mudEpawz

saw this today and had to post it
so sweet


----------



## mudEpawz

heheh this one speaks for itself.









"My name is Missy. I am a hoarder. I have been a hoarder for 2 1/2 years. If Mom had not moved the couch I would still be hoarding."


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Dog Bless You: Ray Charles The Golden Retriever found his very own stick to play fetch with. Ray may be a blind special needs pup, but that doesn't keep him from doing all the fun things he wants to!
*


----------



## kwhit

I've posted these before, but no matter how many times I look at them, they always make me LOL:


----------



## dakota825

Watch out for this one!


----------



## starshine

this pic just made me smile this morning!


----------



## Suni52

These are awesome. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Wendy427

kwhit said:


> I've posted these before, but no matter how many times I look at them, they always make me LOL:


So funny! I sent these to my sis who has a basset hound, and she got such a kick out of them!


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## mudEpawz

I love these!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

That's what I would call a Golden Benchmark


----------



## ScottyUSN

Get your Puppy fix minus the puppy breath. Via Dog Bless You and the Warrior Canine Connection: 

Misty's pups-nursery cam: Misty's Pups - Nursery Cam - Dog Bless You - explore


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

This is SO Bentley!!


----------



## Tennyson

Stinky sneakers.


----------



## Tennyson

Guardkitty


----------



## kjohnstone82

The first photo my friend posted on my FB wall the other day! lol
The second just always makes me chuckle when i see it!


----------



## mudEpawz

hehehe! love the Melon Collie one


----------



## ScottyUSN

Shared from FaceBook page "I love Golden Retrievers". Can't get enough cute GR pics? Tons more linked below:

























https://www.facebook.com/#!/GoldenRetrieversLover


----------



## mudEpawz

saw this on dogshaming... this is so chloe


----------



## drofen

Saw this on FB.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Another shot of Ray Charles (Blind GR Pup) and some Dog Bless You swag...


----------



## Bentleysmom

I caught it....


----------



## Tennyson

Tibetan Mastiff


----------



## drofen

Tennyson said:


> Tibetan Mastiff


That isn't a dog, that's a yak!


----------



## OutWest

*this is Bella...*

Sometimes I wish she'd figure this out... LOL.


----------



## OutWest

*I love this pic...*

Had tried to find it several times and couldn't before today! This would be my life if I didn't crate my dogs at night...


----------



## mudEpawz

These are so cute!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Wendy427

ScottyUSN said:


>


I absolutely LOVE this! Renny did this to me last evening. I was sitting in the middle of the sofa (I usually lay the full length of it), and up he comes, slowly & softly and curled up in a ball on my left between me and the comfy pillow.


----------



## kwhit

Silly Dane!


----------



## drofen

How about this one:


----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut

Brave said:


> View attachment 174705
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



HAHAHA. 
Reminds me of my mom. 

She squeezes the juices our of poor Walnut.


----------



## Makomom

Here's a good one


----------



## Mirinde

I found this one on Pinterest last night and it has me even more eager to get our Samoyed down the road. Clearly I need a lobster battling warrior!


----------



## akgolden




----------



## akgolden

I think every Golden owner can relate to this one...


----------



## akgolden




----------



## akgolden




----------



## akgolden




----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Not a photo and not a Golden but had to share


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

I know it isn't animal related.... But these get me every time!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Brave said:


> I know it isn't animal related.... But these get me every time!!!


This one gets me...










...it's my card : Can't help to laugh at our accent sometimes


----------



## Tennyson

Good stuff


----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I've loved this one since it showed up in my inbox:


----------



## akgolden

dborgers said:


> I've loved this one since it showed up in my inbox:


LOL

I have a new born son that this made me think of. My son was peacefully sleeping on my chest in bed this morning along with my Golden at the edge of the bed.

Me???? I was wide awake...


----------



## dakota825

*snoozin*

Makes me want to join in


----------



## ScottyUSN

This is old, but I hadn't seen it until now.


----------



## TuckersMom

This is so me. Tucker even has his own Facebook page....


----------



## akgolden

TuckersMom said:


> This is so me. Tucker even has his own Facebook page....


This use to be me till me son was born in December. My facebook and Instagram were a sea of dog pictures then overnight it turned into a sea of baby pictures and videos LOL


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

*Dog Mourns Death of Beaver Friend*

This is touching. The dog and beaver had been friends for quite awhile. A golden makes an appearance halfway through the video. Whoever says animals don't have feelings couldn't be more wrong.


> In this very sad, yet heartwarming video, a sick-at-heart pooch is 'mourning' the death of a beloved but unlikely friend: A beaver named Beavis.
> 
> According to YouTube user "Jack Bdead" who uploaded the video, Beavis and Bella the dog had played and lived together "for quite a while" before Beavis died last year.
> 
> "Bella has been in mourning for hours," the YouTuber said.
> 
> "I love it when even animals show their love for other," wrote one YouTube user on Friday after watching the clip.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## starshine

just found this one and had to laugh out loud - that's what my two think for sure  !


----------



## Tennyson

Cracked me up.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Dog Bless You's rock star/poster boy "Ray Charles the blind Golden" photo fix:










His Facebook PAge if you (like me) can't get enough:
https://www.facebook.com/RayCharlesTheGoldenRetriever


----------



## Bentleysmom

Found this on ihasahotdog.com


----------



## Me11yC

one of my favourites.....


----------



## dborgers

Have you heard the one about the insomniac, agnostic dyslexic?

He lays awake all night wondering if there really IS a dog 



ScottyUSN said:


> Dog Bless You's rock star/poster boy "Ray Charles the blind Golden" photo fix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Facebook PAge if you (like me) can't get enough:
> https://www.facebook.com/RayCharlesTheGoldenRetriever


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Cinco De Mayo everyone!


"Can I get some salt, please?"


----------



## dborgers

I'm a day late ... but May the 4th be with you


----------



## Bentleysmom

He must have stayed out with the single lions too late last night LOL


----------



## Brave

I want one!!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

A day at the pool! From FB


----------



## Brave

Claudia M said:


> A day at the pool! From FB


Omg that is so cute and amazing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Love this one!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## starshine

*Someone got their paws into the hunny pot.*

from facebook page "Dog Bless You" - I LOVE IT!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Sampson's Mom




----------



## Zuca's mom

Front cover of the New York Times Mag.


----------



## kwhit

*"Some puppies never forget. This adorable photo captures the moment when one grateful pup was reunited with the volunteer who rescued him. As soon as he spotted his former foster mother Eva Armstrong, Captain Morgan scrambled over and jumped into his rescuer's arms."*


----------



## dborgers

kwhit said:


> *"Some puppies never forget. This adorable photo captures the moment when one grateful pup was reunited with the volunteer who rescued him. As soon as he spotted his former foster mother Eva Armstrong, Captain Morgan scrambled over and jumped into his rescuer's arms."*


If that were me, I doubt I could ever let him go


----------



## Bentleysmom

FAMILY PHOTO....awwwww 

and what's the password LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom

I do the same thing when I hear Adele, you just have to sing along!


----------



## akgolden

kwhit said:


> *"Some puppies never forget. This adorable photo captures the moment when one grateful pup was reunited with the volunteer who rescued him. As soon as he spotted his former foster mother Eva Armstrong, Captain Morgan scrambled over and jumped into his rescuer's arms."*


aww that hits the heart strings


Bentleysmom said:


> I do the same thing when I hear Adele, you just have to sing along!


lol. 

looks like more pit than lab though.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I could see Bentley doing this LOL


----------



## Cody'sMom

Gotta love them Goldens.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I can't stop laughing at this LOL


----------



## dborgers

Feel good story in the midst of aftermath of the OK City tornado. Happened while the woman was being interviewed on TV:

Okla. tornado survivor finds dog buried alive under rubble - CBS News Video


----------



## Bentleysmom

LOL, he has a point


----------



## ScottyUSN

dborgers said:


> Feel good story in the midst of aftermath of the OK City tornado. Happened while the woman was being interviewed on TV:
> 
> Okla. tornado survivor finds dog buried alive under rubble - CBS News Video


I live in SW OKC (Moore schools) So many pets have been lost and displaced. The rescues are packed. So many people have taken in found pets in hopes of finding their owners. Even Home Depot was/is taking dogs and cats in as a drop of location.

I do get aggrivated at owners that don't chip (it's so cheap), and do not keep detailed ownership contact on their pets at all times. That alone would cut this down I would guestimate more than 70-80%. Not to mention the stress involved to the pet owner, pet finder, and most of all the pet.


----------



## dborgers

Scotty,

Glad you guys are OK. My cousins live North of 240 East of 35. 

I just can't imagine the heartbreak so many are going through right now with destroyed homes and lost pets. If there's anything you hear of where I could help (local rescue taking care of pets) please let me know and I'll send them a few bucks to help out with expenses. Just PM me. Thanks.


----------



## ScottyUSN

dborgers said:


> Scotty,
> 
> Glad you guys are OK. My cousins live North of 240 East of 35.
> 
> I just can't imagine the heartbreak so many are going through right now with destroyed homes and lost pets. If there's anything you hear of where I could help (local rescue taking care of pets) please let me know and I'll send them a few bucks to help out with expenses. Just PM me. Thanks.


Thanks Danny.. 

Yes, we are at SW 134th and Western. about a 1/2 mile north of the path. It was on a E-N-E heading and shifted to due East shortly before reaching us, and as result we where spared.

We got our F5 ticket punched May 3rd 1999, almost too strangely the same path but Scientists and Meteorologist can not link other than coincidence.

With my first two Golden Retrievers at home that tornado hit and we could not return for over 24 hours. I got home late the next day driving through a maze of streets and was not sure how to find my newly built home with no landmarks. Only debris and foundations visible. I began crying sure my dogs were taken from me. I felt so guilty.

Weaving through the neighborhood I found my road. Rounding the corner I see signs of a few houses standing. My house was beat up, but in tact... I see a golden retriever covered in mud across the street from my house. This dog was the same build as my boy Bonzi. I began calling him and he begins to run. I thought he was so traumatized he was afraid of me! I tore my legs and feet up still wearing shorts and flip flops from the night before and now tracking through mud and debris (that ended up in a tetanus shot update). I give up the chase and go back to the house to survey the damage (add more tears and desperation).

I open the dog to find two very happy golden retrievers in the house! Not only where they fine they didn't have an accident anywhere to be found. Two dogs who had no concerns of weather previous to that day became big lap dogs with future thunder storms.

Here is the view from my brand spanking newly built home before the first mortgage payment was made (May 1999).


----------



## dborgers

Oh, my, Scotty. What a horrible ordeal to have to go through. I was quite moved just reading it. And a near miss this time to boot.

What became of the dog across the street? Did you ever find out?


----------



## ScottyUSN

dborgers said:


> Oh, my, Scotty. What a horrible ordeal to have to go through. I was quite moved just reading it. And a near miss this time to boot.
> 
> What became of the dog across the street? Did you ever find out?


No clue, never saw that dog again. I only know it was not a dog that belonged to any of my neighbors when I tried to follow up with those who I did see after the tornado, they did not recall any of the near by home owners having a Golden.

Lots of memories of 14 years ago came flooding back this week. Many sad stories are soon replaced by incredible heart warming stories of rallying support and selfless acts.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Sorry for the temporary thread jack, back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## gretzky

From BuzzFeed: http://www.buzzfeed.com/ailbhemalone/golden-retrievers-who-just-want-to-be-held


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom

I believe this is what they really think too


----------



## dborgers

i got some great chuckles viewing today's entries. Thanks! 

The one with his back to us is "All In" LOL


----------



## Neeko13

:--heart::--heart::--heart:Got this one sent to me today..






mom & son


----------



## dborgers

Mom's home! An Air Force captain has an emotional reunion with her dog after coming back from Afghanistan


----------



## Brave

Aww I totally cried. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

They titled that "Shock and Awwwww" on NBCNEWS.com


----------



## ScottyUSN

You'd have to be blind not to love this cute golden retriever puppy
Ray Charles is the blind puppy that's sweeping the internet, and gathering a following on Facebook - he has over 6,500 likes

You'd have to be blind to not love this cute Golden Retriever | Mail Online


----------



## dborgers

I LOVE Ray Charles. What a heartwarming story. Have you checked out his Facebook page? Lots of photos and some video too. What a dariling little guy:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ray-Charles-The-Golden-Retriever/357618627685121


----------



## ScottyUSN

dborgers said:


> I LOVE Ray Charles. What a heartwarming story. Have you checked out his Facebook page? Lots of photos and some video too. What a dariling little guy:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ray-Charles-The-Golden-Retriever/357618627685121


 
Yep, I've been following his page for a few months. Since seeing the photo of him in his PJ's and reading his story. "Go Bwuins"!

He's now showing up on internet hot lists all over the world.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This fawn was captured snuggling next to the grave of Gerald L. Comstock, a U.S. Army corporal who served in the Korean War. The image was captured by photojournalist Rob Schmitt at Jefferson Barracks National Cemetery, near St. Louis. We'd like to think this is just the beginning of a nationwide phenomenon of adorable woodland creatures saluting our veterans.


----------



## Claudia M

I thought this was just precious and priceless! It is from Facebook.


----------



## akgolden

dborgers said:


> I LOVE Ray Charles. What a heartwarming story. Have you checked out his Facebook page? Lots of photos and some video too. What a dariling little guy:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ray-Charles-The-Golden-Retriever/357618627685121


Love it. Will follow!


Claudia M said:


> I thought this was just precious and priceless! It is from Facebook.


That's beautiful.


----------



## dborgers

Remember this one where the KIA soldier's bomb dog got up in the middle of his funeral and walked from where the soldier's father was holding him? :


----------



## drofen

Thought this was cute:


----------



## Pammie

This is so sweet it might give you a cavity!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Lol..............


----------



## Brave

Human shaming. 

Uh oh. Someone is in TROUBLE!!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

Saw this on FB


----------



## MarleyMay

*So True *

Great perspective


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wendy427 said:


> Saw this on FB


Nice. Both my Deardra and Tucker were Queen and King of all picnic tables. Strange afinity for them, had to be on top of them. Many picnic tables conquereed around the USA


----------



## Pammie

GoldenCamper said:


> Nice. Both my Deardra and Tucker were Queen and King of all picnic tables. Strange afinity for them, had to be on top of them. Many picnic tables conquereed around the USA


GoldenCamper I just recently was looking at a older thread around here and saw one of your dogs on a picnic table and when I saw the pic that Wendy posted I thought of you and your crew!! It was a great pic, I think it was Deadra!


----------



## mudEpawz

Happy Monday!!


----------



## kwhit

This has got to be one of my favorite pictures ever:


----------



## Zuca's mom

Police dog bids farewell to slain cop

This was on the news today.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Heartwarming story with video:

Nena, a pit bull is mothering six orphaned shih tzu puppies along with her own pit bull pups after losing most of her own litter.

Latest Videos, News Video, and Video Clips | NBC Connecticut


----------



## dborgers

Prince, a therapy dog who's retiring this year, was included in the IN high school yearbook where his person attended:


----------



## Bentleysmom

Smile for the camera....LOL


----------



## CrazyZane

dborgers said:


> Prince, a therapy dog who's retiring this year, was included in the IN high school yearbook where his person attended:


I've never seen that before. That's pretty neat.


----------



## goldenbella5

My mom has this on her FB page, so I don't have it but this is what is said:

*All you need in life is a Dog,*
*And Loving parents who will let you get a dog. *

*I'll see if I can find it....*


----------



## goldenbella5

i couldnt find that one but here are some more


----------



## Tennyson

Funny stuff


----------



## mudEpawz

a few of my favs from this week:

Caption for this photo was: Vintage Gold


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love this idea! School kids read to shelter dogs. Win/Win 

AWESOME! Children Comfort Shelter Animals By Reading To Them | The Pet Collective


----------



## dborgers

LMAO!!!


----------



## mudEpawz

Happy Wednesday (we are half way there!)


----------



## ScottyUSN

Warrior Canine Connection has another litter of labs back on puppy cam. These pups are all going to be Veteran service dogs for two years.

Home Page

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/12527114


----------



## ScottyUSN

http://youtu.be/lJ7AfSO2fKs


----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora

This isn't a dog pic, but maybe one more reason to appreciate our dogs. :


----------



## Bentleysmom

This must be what it's like having an older brother in the cat world LOL


----------



## mudEpawz

Happy Friday!! 

:--big_grin::--heart:


----------



## Bentleysmom

Shame...........................


----------



## GoldenCamper

Goldens love their turtles :curtain:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Of mice and men...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

GoldenCamper said:


> Of mice and men...


Good lord Steve..That's one hug I think I could live without...

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## mudEpawz

Bentley's Mom 
I saw this on Pinterest and thought of you :lol:
I think Ky might want to upgrade to this:


----------



## mudEpawz

hahah this one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## dborgers

Couple things music people here might find amusing 

Rapper Piano:










And for the grand finale ...

Star Wars trumpet solo:


----------



## Mjpar72

Hey that is Ray Charles: The blind golden retriever. He is so adorable. I subscribed to his Facebook page. Plus he is a huge Boston Bruin's fan....he he


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That has got to be the most flat and out of tune trumpet playing I've ever heard. My ears will never forgive me!


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Pammie

Bacon is good!


----------



## dborgers

*My mom's a dog! Golden retriever adopts tiger cubs*









CANEY, Kan. - Oh, my! Three tiger cubs at a Kansas zoo are getting some maternal care from an unlikely source — Isabella the golden retriever.

The tiger cubs were born Sunday at Safari Zoological Park but their mother soon stopped caring for them. Isabella had just weaned her own puppies and was able to step in.

Zoo owner Tom Harvey says, "The timing couldn't have been any better."

He says it's unusual for dogs to care for tiger cubs, but it does happen. Isabella licks, cleans and feeds the cubs just like her own puppies.


​


----------



## dborgers

*Denver Zoo Lion "Rian" Begins Chemotherapy Treatment *

The Denver Zoo is partnering with veterinarians from Colorado State University to give an elderly lion a never-before attempted cancer treatment. 



In mid-March, zookeepers began noticing that Rian, a 15-year-old South African lion, was acting lethargic and immediate tests revealed a large mass in the lion's abdomen. After calling in CSU veterinary surgeon Dr. Dean Hendrickson to perform an exploratory surgery on the lion, it was revealed that Rian was suffering from a type of cancer known as high-grade splenic lymphoma.
During the surgery Rian's spleen was removed and was found to weigh 12 pounds, or nearly 10 times its normal size because it had become infiltrated with the cancer.

Medical oncologist Dr. Douglas Thamm recommended six months of chemotherapy, and a veterinary team decided to begin treatments in May in an effort to kill cancerous cells that had migrated to other parts of Rian's body. 
"This treatment approach is a first at a zoo," said Dr. Thamm. "The veterinary team working with Rian is modeling treatment on that used with domestic cats, who often suffer from lymphoma as they age."

The zoo and veterinary team are hoping to both improve the quality of Rian's life as well as explore how chemotherapy treatments could help other zoo lions and large cats. 

"Any time we're doing things in wild animals there are few established treatment protocols. So we use what works in domestic animals and adapt it to the best of our knowledge," Thamm said in a statement. "Rian's appetite has been a little better, so I hope that means he's feeling better and the drugs are doing their job."

Rian's first chemotherapy treatment was May 27 and he repeats it each week while the veterinarians monitor his comfort levels and attitude throughout the process. 

"I hope we can establish a treatment protocol that can be tolerated by big cats and used as a jumping-off point so next time veterinarians see this they have a place to start," Thamm said.

Rian was born in 1998 at the Knoxville Zoo in Tennessee with his brother being his constant companion since birth. Both lions have lived at the Denver Zoo since they were cubs.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I can relate LOL


----------



## caroline162




----------



## caroline162




----------



## caroline162

Gah sorry! I tried to post a video but instead made two broken posts!

Guess I'll stick with pictures


----------



## graciemom

caroline162 said:


> Gah sorry! I tried to post a video but instead made two broken posts!
> 
> Guess I'll stick with pictures


So cute, love it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciemom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162

** snort **


----------



## MercyMom

*My Dream Puppy*

I found this on Pinterest. It is a puppy named Gibbs. He's beautiful, exactly what I would have in mind for my future boy! Does anybody know his pedigree? Is he by any chance *Brianne's Luminous Gold Masterpiece?*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

That is hot!


----------



## Pammie

My Bryley does the opposite, he tries to sit on our cat! silly wabbit!


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday Funnies


----------



## Tennyson

More Sunday Funnies:


----------



## Charlie_2013

Thought someone might enjoy this....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

Cuteness overload!!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

HA HA!! Reminds me of when I went camping with a buddy and his sweet 140 lb Great Dane mix, Rex, he'd adopted as a stray.

We slept out in the open on this sandbar on a lake with rivers on both sides.

When I woke up, Rex was sound asleep on my sleeping bag, on his back, snoring, tongue hanging out. Danny Boy was in the sand. Guess he slowly scootched me off in the night. LOL


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Must get ball!!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162

{it was worth getting an earworm}


----------



## Pammie

Brave said:


> Must get ball!!!!
> View attachment 213002


I love those underwater photos! At the below site you can see a bunch more, plus other animals too. Check it out and get ready to smile!!!

http://www.littlefriendsphoto.com/index2.php#!/4/underwater_dogs/1


----------



## mudEpawz

A Golden Family


----------



## ScottyUSN

*I think I have a "hare" on my head*


----------



## Ivyacres

This was on facebook.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Unfortunately Bentley knows what that spells


----------



## graciemom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

OK it's not a photo but it's too good not to share!


----------



## graciemom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

heheh love this


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

So cute.............


----------



## CrazyZane

..........


----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

I finally found a job Bentley would be good at....


----------



## Brave

Thank goodness for Angels. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ivyacres

This made me chuckle...more rain in the forecast.


----------



## dborgers

Ha ha! Nothing like taking your bass for a morning walk, eh?


----------



## drofen

Bentleysmom said:


> I finally found a job Bentley would be good at....


Maxwell too.

Although he slowly collapses his head until, unchecked, his nose is firmly planted in the crotch of your pulled down drawers....:doh:


----------



## mudEpawz

Ah yes, now it makes sense why Chloe was so stubborn when it came to training. :doh:


----------



## dborgers

Pure unbridled joy :

*Dogs Welcoming Soldiers Home*


----------



## Bentleysmom

Poor cat


----------



## Pammie

:lol::lol::lol: LOL!!! Too funny!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## mudEpawz

I think I might be having "_one of those days_" because I laughed so hard at this one


----------



## mudEpawz

Mines been hugged!


----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Mine's not this tall but I always get a laugh when Reese my Leo stands and peeks over the 6' privacy fence to say "Hi" to the neighbors.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Wow!






No love trying to get a video to embed?

Just Jumpy the dog - YouTube


----------



## dborgers

Wow, Jumpy is amazing! Here's your video  :


----------



## dborgers

*Oscar, Kenyan Dog, Looks After Children Abandoned By Their Mother
*
We often hear of animals adopting and taking care of other animals, but rarely does an animal play guardian to a human being. But believe or not, a dog in Kirigo village in Nairobi's Dagoretti area has for the last 6 years developed a unique relationship with two young children that has left the neighborhood baffled. The dog which goes by the name Oscar even escorts and picks its adopted children to and from school, every single day.*




*


----------



## ScottyUSN

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Kylie

Found this on pinterest and had to share


----------



## Kylie

Too funny


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## Bentleysmom

So true!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this guy


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## love never dies

*hehe*


----------



## love never dies

*hehehe*


----------



## CooperMcC

Funniest picture EVER. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

CooperMcC said:


> View attachment 225010
> 
> Funniest picture EVER.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is so freaky!!!!!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

Disabled dog _loves_ leaves!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Wanna Play?


----------



## Tennyson

Great picture


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## Brave

This will be Bear and I, smooshed in the backseat of the sedan. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## itried

These are some of my favorites from tumblr included with their original captions 








Guess its Corgi for dinner..


















Dog: Hello koi!
Koi: HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG! HELLO DOG!


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## Wendy427

GoldenCamper said:


>


Brilliant! LOL


----------



## love never dies




----------



## graciemom

GoldenCamper said:


>


Great!! I laughed!! That's my town bozeman.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellystars

Some people are tired of the Keep Calm posters, but i ♥ them....especially this one!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Ray Charles looking less like a puppy, but ridiculously cute.


----------



## Bentleysmom

He's tickling his own feet LOL


----------



## ScottyUSN

What do you think they are trying to say?


----------



## Kylie

Revenge for all the times I've had to sit still for you!


----------



## GoldenCamper

This is one mans journey dog sitting. Can't post all of the story but worth a click and a scroll, really.

My roomates found this poor dog abandoned by a dumpster - Imgur


----------



## GoldenCamper

Another fun one of a dog baby sitting, worth a click and a scroll.

Photo Album - Imgur

And if Fiona and I were cats, how she wakes me up every morning :


----------



## bellystars

"Golden Family Values" via https://www.facebook.com/exploredogs

I am really enjoying this thread!  ♥


----------



## ScottyUSN

All dressed for the wedding


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm only laughing because it's not Bentley


----------



## ScottyUSN

The Newfie is a breed on my short list of "IF I could have 4 or 5 dogs".


----------



## love never dies

*I don't know what you are talking about*

*I don't know what you are talking about*​


----------



## starshine

just saw this one on facebook - love it


----------



## love never dies

*oOooooOOoooooo*


----------



## mudEpawz

hard to argue with.


----------



## Tennyson

The good life:


----------



## Bentleysmom

feeding into my fear of cats......


----------



## love never dies

*You know this is EXACTLY what they think...*

*You know this is EXACTLY what they think...*​


----------



## love never dies

*12 baby Pandas on a blanket*

*12 baby Pandas on a blanket*​


----------



## love never dies

*Delicate Thief*









​


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

I really think this is what Bentley thinks too...


----------



## Bentleysmom

Not a dog but I just had to share this, it is super cool!

*Stare at the red dot on the girl's nose for 30 seconds. Then look at the ceiling (or any white surface) and blink really quickly a few times. You will be amazed. this is crazy*


----------



## love never dies

*I'm done, carry me*









​


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

Very tempting:


----------



## Bentleysmom

LOL that would probably work in many homes


----------



## Brave




----------



## Kylie

Bentleysmom said:


> Not a dog but I just had to share this, it is super cool!
> 
> *Stare at the red dot on the girl's nose for 30 seconds. Then look at the ceiling (or any white surface) and blink really quickly a few times. You will be amazed. this is crazy*


 I don't get it. Nothing happens for me...


----------



## Winniesmom

Can so see this happening in my house...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

So true!!!!!


----------



## love never dies

​


----------



## love never dies

*Mind if I nap while you're doing this?*

​


----------



## Bentleysmom

loyalty......


----------



## love never dies

*When they say they'll love you forever, they mean it.*


----------



## goldlover68

kwhit said:


> I've posted these before, but no matter how many times I look at them, they always make me LOL:


Too funny....LOL
I had a Basset and when we took her out for walks, when she got tired she would just sit down and nothing you could do would get her to move. So we just set with her until she was rested enough to go on! She kept us all in stiches all of the time!


----------



## Bentleysmom

This just makes me smile


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

I think I've seen this face once or twice


----------



## akgolden

ScottyUSN said:


>


That's a badass picture!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## love never dies

*I'm supposed to retrieve*


----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

Where have I seen this look before??


----------



## ScottyUSN

On occasion a Golden can be intimidating.


----------



## ScottyUSN

But most of the time they are just sweet.


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## mudEpawz

poker anyone?


----------



## mylissyk

love never dies said:


>


I love this.


----------



## akgolden




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The Daily funny-


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## Kylie

Bentleysmom said:


> Where have I seen this look before??


That is so amazing!


----------



## love never dies

love never dies said:


>


 
just kep staring and maby thay wil giv it to us


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Sampson's Mom

Good advice!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN

Warrior Canine Connection's Honor Litter is ready for their next phase of service dog training. Bre, Luke, Gavin, Leigh Ann, Derek, Nick, Florence, Cody and Stanley will make outstanding assistance dogs for our wounded veterans.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Is it just me or is this dog posing proud to be in uniform?


----------



## love never dies

*b33p b00p bop hehehe we play da pianoo*


----------



## love never dies

*We really need to talk...*


----------



## love never dies

*Proof That All Men Are Dogs*


----------



## love never dies

*dogs make you feel better*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Wendy427

Saw on FB this morning:


----------



## Claudia M

where is the cat?


----------



## MercyMom

Claudia M said:


> where is the cat?


Wow, Camelion cat!


----------



## ScottyUSN

All of my GR's have had a thing for laundry baskets and their content.


----------



## ShadowGolden




----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies

*woa woa!*


----------



## CStrong73

*From a friend of a friend's Facebook*

This made me laugh right out loud!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Cracked me up. From someone who thought if my Dad took the back off the TV and I would be able to hug and pet Lassie.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Cracks me up more than it probably should


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow does this right out of the "kong stuffing" can. It's hilarious. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


>


----------



## love never dies

*many of you saw this photo before.... but *


----------



## Bentleysmom

Stop! You're hogging the whole seat!


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN

World Of Warcraft... The Golden Wizard!



love never dies said:


>


----------



## mudEpawz

too cute not to share


----------



## love never dies




----------



## mudEpawz

HAHAHA! I love one!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Not a dog I could see owning but love their personality. 

Proud Papa...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Waiting for a ride after swimming*


----------



## love never dies

*Baby Panda*


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN

Saw this right after seeing the baby panda, so while on that theme


----------



## love never dies




----------



## CStrong73

Love this photo. Notice the guy laying behind Kate?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I did see that Golden, this is such a beautiful family photo. 

Kate is jus glowing........


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Pammie

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I did see that Golden, this is such a beautiful family photo.
> 
> Kate is jus glowing........


I had not see the GR in the background! 

I Googled, it's her parents dog named Tilly!


----------



## dborgers

Gentle dogs make for kind and gentle people. Which both the future king and queen are.


----------



## dborgers

Gentle dogs make for gentle people. Which both the future king and queen seem to be.

And we golden-people can feel as though we have a little royal insight LOL


----------



## love never dies

*Adorable ...*


----------



## love never dies

*Kate Middleton walking her Golden Retriever*


----------



## love never dies

*Prince William Kisses His Puppy*


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

I can relate.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Tennyson said:


> I can relate.


Me too, and my 22 y.o son warns my 13 y/o daughter to not think for second she will be sneaking in late. There is not sneaking when you own water dogs with built in rudders.


----------



## MercyMom

*Video of beautiful Golden playing with cat*

Here is a video of a beautiful Golden name Gabriel playing with a cat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

Iz your fault.......


----------



## Bentleysmom

This makes me smile! I actually picture this being the way it is when they live together


----------



## Tennyson

Some more.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

Silence!!!!!!!


----------



## Tennyson

Funny stuff:


----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*NC Banker Pony*

* "Haaa! Jim Cantore, you think YOU have seen hurricanes????"

*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


>


 
Love this picture, what an awesome shot.


----------



## love never dies

*Do I wanna go out in the cold ?*


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## love never dies




----------



## dborgers




----------



## ScottyUSN

Not funny but very cute. My son and his GF rescued this GSD "Zeus" this past weekend. She's found his favorite spot as you can tell from the smile on his face. They are now working on putting some meat on his bones.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I read this poem and had to laugh!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

The late Golda Meir's dog Goldy circa 1932?


----------



## Bentleysmom

These cheered me up today!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Hearts of Gold

Looks like Oliver,

But know need to download some one's photo's.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Found the photographers site from this photo. Some amazing work and obvious love for Goldens  Take a look: 500px / Danny Block / Photos


----------



## ScottyUSN

Wilco and David share a moment at K9s For Warriors, an amazing program that pairs shelter dogs with veterans.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Such a beautiful picture, love it. 

Amazing program too. 

I live close to the Largest MC Base on the East Coast, they have a similiar program. 
Dogs are pulled from the Local County Shelter and trained by the men in the Brig. The dogs are trained for the Wounded Warriors.


----------



## dborgers

It's so cute how Wilco has his own camo  

Wonderful program! As someone who once suffered from PTSD I can attest to the fact a wonderful dog can help it end.


----------



## dborgers

From the Today Show:*

Rides for rescues: 'Mutt Movers' transport dogs hundreds of miles to happy homes*

*Video *(at link below)*: *Every year, hundreds of thousands of shelter animals are euthanized because there’s nowhere for them to go. But one very special group is making a difference, one car at a time:

Rides for rescues: 'Mutt Movers' transport dogs hundreds of miles to happy homes - TODAY.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Courtsey of Dog Bless You-

Mom Captiva having a bonding moment with two of her newborn pups. See that smile?


----------



## dborgers

Pitter patter goes my heart 


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Courtsey of Dog Bless You-
> 
> Mom Captiva having a bonding moment with two of her newborn pups. See that smile?


----------



## ScottyUSN

I saw that posted this morning too. I need to go check in.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Pitter patter goes my heart


Isn't that moment just priceless.....


----------



## ScottyUSN

Another Doggy photographer. Lot's of incredible captures. 

Little Friends Lifestyle Pet Photography by Seth Casteel - Underwater Dogs, Los Angeles Pet Photography, Chicago Pet Photography, Los Angeles Dog Photography, Chicago Dog Photography, Underwater Dog Photography, Diving Dogs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Amazing photo.

Thanks for sharing the link, awesome pictures, what a great photographer.


----------



## Ivyacres

From Furry-Face.com.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

In remembrance of 12 years ago.


----------



## ScottyUSN

40 More power photos of dogs working 911 tradegy. 40 Photos of Hero Dogs of 9/11 - Ripley the Dog


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

Really cute.


----------



## mmacleod75

So true ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## Tennyson

Sunday smiles.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From DOG BLESS YOU*

Handsome WCC's Derek, service dog in training, visited his local fire station this week. Derek is named in honor of Sgt. Derek McConnell, a soldier who lost his life from injuries sustained in Afghanistan. His motto in life was, "No luck, only sacrifice." Little Derek has big shoes to fill - we know he will do a good job serving a veteran who needs him.


----------



## MercyMom

These Goldens are showing some fine hospitality.


----------



## Pammie




----------



## MercyMom

Pammie said:


>


 That's how Mercy looks as she stares at me while I get ready for work.


----------



## ScottyUSN

More of my Goldens (including Bogey today) has to quickly find something to bring you when we get home. Sometimes it's a toy, sometimes not 



MercyMom said:


> These Goldens are showing some fine hospitality.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

Meet Bubbles, a 32 year old African elephant, and his best friend Bella, a 3 year old labrador. After losing his parents to hunters in the 80's, Bubbles was flown to The Institute of Greatly Endangered and Rare Species (T.I.G.E.R.S) in South Carolina. The orphaned elephant immediately took to Bella, who shared his love of swimming and goofing off.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

Scotty, great story about the dog and elephant  

Here's a a couple more stories about animal pairings - one from my neck of the woods (elephant and injured dog), and one I got such a kick out of about an orangutan and stray hound dog. 

Suria (sic), the orangutan is such a hoot!! This is the couple who have a show on Animal Planet called "Orangutan Island", about an orangutan rescue in Indonesia that rescues orphaned baby orangutans.


----------



## dborgers

Leopard and golden retriever are best friends


----------



## Bentleysmom

I can't stop watching these. A 2 month old GR meeting the baby for the first time.


----------



## Ivyacres

Some of these are just too cute!


----------



## dborgers

These aren't dogs or cats, but they are rescues. As a kid who was pulled from the system and adopted with my natural little sister, I especially appreciate what they've done. What big hearts!! God bless 'em 

*Superdads! Couple adopts 14 kids from foster care

*http://www.today.com/news/superdads-couple-adopts-14-kids-foster-care-4B11187918*










*Most of the Hams’ children experienced the instability of life in foster care. That makes structure and stability crucial. Each child must have an extracurricular activity and a household chore, with one exception.
“I don’t have them babysit,” Steven said. “Their job is to be a kid. My job is to make sure they have what they need. That they have the skills to be a successful adult.”


----------



## Pammie




----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese giving High Fives after the Dolphins go 3-0!










Oops! Meant to post that om another thread, but since it's a photo from another site, I'll leave him here too

He turns one in a few days


----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Luther the Comfort Dog showing Isaiah the ropes at **K-9 Parish Comfort Dogs**. *


----------



## Brave

This is 100% Bear, only replace water dish with "treat" "belly rubs" "kisses" and "walks"


This one is not golden related, but made me smile. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Here's my Halloween costume... Thumbs p'up!*


----------



## ScottyUSN

I know mine are loving the less than to cooler weather!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I don't know if anything infuriates me as much as child or pet abuse.

Hooch, Abused Dog With No Tongue, Miraculously Adjusts To New Life After Rescue (PHOTOS)


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

Slide Show: Deaf Dogs Get A Second Leash On Life

Sensing love: Meet deaf dogs who got new leashes on life - Slideshows and Picture Stories - NBCNews.com


----------



## Tennyson

Some Sunday funnies.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN

Daily cuteness fix....


----------



## dborgers

Baby chick snuggles with cat


----------



## lily10

I saw this on Facebook I realized how true it really was.


----------



## ScottyUSN

My feel good furlough post of the day


----------



## Eowyn

ScottyUSN said:


> My feel good furlough post of the day


Oh My Goodness! That is soooo cute!


----------



## dborgers




----------



## ScottyUSN

Captiva and one of her babies:









See the Captiva live puppy cam here:
Brooks Falls - Brown Bear & Salmon Cam - Bears - explore


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## murphy1

One post is better than the next......love them all!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Pammie

This is one cool dog!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## murphy1

How do I post a picture here?


----------



## Wendy427

Here's a GRF link that explains how to post pics:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...25674-how-do-i-post-pictures.html#post3492722


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

When I see a picture on another site, I right click the photo, hit copy, then paste it in this section.

This is what I did to post your sig picture.


----------



## Wendy427

CAROLINA MOM said:


> When I see a picture on another site, I right click the photo, hit copy, then paste it in this section.
> 
> This is what I did to post your sig picture.


I didn't know about this way of posting a pic! Thanks for the shortcut!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If it's a picture you see from another site, you don't have to save it unless you want to keep it. 

Copy and paste and you're good to go.


----------



## murphy1

I tried to copy and paste. When i get here and right click the paste is not highlighted.


----------



## ScottyUSN

murphy1 said:


> I tried to copy and paste. When i get here and right click the paste is not highlighted.


Windows 8 by chance? I had the same problem with IE in Windows 8. 

Thankfully I prefer Chrome.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I've missed these pics!


----------



## ScottyUSN

A photo that defines relax.


----------



## lily101

Got to get some bacon!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Stella here takes playing dead to a new level... 

*And the Academy Award goes to:*


----------



## love never dies




----------



## Helo's Mom

Thought this was perfect


----------



## Helo's Mom

such a princess


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

murphy1 said:


> I tried to copy and paste. When i get here and right click the paste is not highlighted.


Can you use shortcut keys instead?

Ctrl A to select, Ctrl C to copy and Ctrl V to paste.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

From Dog Bless You-


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Norman*

From Dog Bless You-


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Sometimes you just need a hug from a Gentle Giant-Dog Bless You*


----------



## ScottyUSN

Norman the Briard and his bike, he also has done Letterman and has a series of "manners" videos:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE Norman, he's an amazing boy!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Tommy the dog gets nervous in the car so he holds his dad's hand to feel better. So cute!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Bentleysmom said:


> Tommy the dog gets nervous in the car so he holds his dad's hand to feel better. So cute!
> 
> That is Sooo my Golden Bogey and his method of demanding attention. He was actually here doing the same thing while I was watching this video.


----------



## ScottyUSN

*From FB I love Golden Retrievers*

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/12999_372913652854188_271076743_n.jpg


----------



## ScottyUSN

From FB I Love Golden Retrievers:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Another great one from Dog Bless You*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

Funny stuff:

At least somebody's working.


----------



## coaraujo

I just about died when I saw this. I'm a math major so this hit close to home. Who knew I'd find a meme that brought together goldens AND math. Too funny .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Dog Bless You*


*Life is better when you grow up with a best friend.*


*







*


----------



## ScottyUSN

*I Love Golden Retrievers*


----------



## Tennyson

Getting ready for Halloween:


----------



## dborgers

An amazing boy and family


----------



## akgolden




----------



## Tennyson

Mondays..........


----------



## love never dies

*I am a beeyutiful flower!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

* From FB Dog Bless You*

Brianna suffers from epilepsy and experiences frequent seizures. Her family can’t watch her 24 hours a day, but her safety depends on around-the-clock supervision. Charlie, the family Great Dane, is able to detect Brianna’s oncoming seizures 20 minutes before they happen! Isn't it amazing what dogs can do?


----------



## Pammie




----------



## love never dies

*I Love U*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

That's a puddle I would love to be in the middle of!


----------



## Wendy427

*Dog helper...so cute!*

Inky The Dog Holds The Door Open For His Best Friend (VIDEO)


----------



## CStrong73




----------



## GoldenCamper

Fire breathing dragon Golden, handy to light campfires.


----------



## Barkr

*Cat stealing dog beds*

Compilation of cats stealing dog beds (VIDEO) | Best Animal Videos | PawBonito.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TGIF everyone!*


----------



## love never dies

*I get that you’re upset but my point remains that this should NOT be labeled ‘triple tough’ multi-ply.*


----------



## foxy6126

best therapy ever!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*They still have so much love in their hearts to give you*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They may not be as fast as the young ones…but they can still lick a face with the best of them. Please remember the seniors. Because a little gray hair never hurt anyone


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## PiratesAndPups




----------



## love never dies

*Dog catches six socks*


----------



## Bentleysmom

Mud bath. Pretty much explains the breed


----------



## PiratesAndPups




----------



## dborgers




----------



## PiratesAndPups




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Friends of Golden Retrievers on FB*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

Undiscovered aspiring Italian romance book cover model "Flabio" 










Fabio


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Claudia M

so so very true


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Dog Bless you*

*Sometimes the smallest comforts are the best.
*


----------



## ScottyUSN

Very cool, but I'd recommend skipping to about the 6 minute mark


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Bentleysmom

It's true. There's nothing quite like it!


----------



## dborgers

*Golden Retriever Puppy Cam* 

Being raised to be service dogs.

ECAD - Captiva's Golden Litter, ECAD - Captiva's Golden Litter exploreorg on USTREAM. Dogs


----------



## ScottyUSN

Great Fall/Halloween shot.


----------



## Winniesmom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

Gotta be some kind of critter in there........


----------



## Tennyson

Funny stuff:


----------



## ScottyUSN

Johnny Bravo The Golden Years?



Tennyson said:


> Gotta be some kind of critter in there........


----------



## Ivyacres

I love furry face pics!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Great personality capture:


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

LOL!! 

Looks like he took a correspondence course from Donald Trump University LOL 


ScottyUSN said:


> Johnny Bravo The Golden Years?


----------



## dborgers

Duplicate post


----------



## PiratesAndPups




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*If your dog can dream it*

New Purina Pro Plan commercial-


----------



## Bentleysmom

It's your fault..............


----------



## love never dies

*We don’t want to come in, we like it out here on top of the dog.*


----------



## love never dies

*Wraparound Dog Bed --- Very Nice!!!*


----------



## love never dies

*Dog bed.... so nice --- a golden*


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Roushbabe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

*I’ll never let go Jack. I’ll never let go!*


----------



## PiratesAndPups




----------



## OutWest

*This may already be on here...*

I haven't checked lately... But this gave me a good chuckle so I thought I'd add it.


----------



## dborgers

*Shrek - Horrible Beginning, Disney Ending*

When Brenda Gough's husband first spotted the dog on the family farm in Ontario, Canada, he thought it was an old carpet or dead coyote. When the couple went to investigate, they found the dog so completely petrified and matted that he couldn't even walk. Gough immediately brought him to the Park Road Veterinary Clinic where she works. 


















Doctors reportedly began calling the pup "Shrek" -- after Dreamworks favorite character -- because of his appearance. 

"The name Shrek was simply chosen out of endearment," the clinic wrote on Facebook. "The irony of him being found near a pond... how he will go from shy and afraid to loved and comforted with a family."

Veterinarians then spent hours shaving off his fur and getting him on the road to recovery.









They removed 3.5 pounds of matted hair, according to the clinic's Facebook page. They sedated him first to make the process less painful. 










"After he woke up from the anesthetic, we could see we have a wonderful little dog here," the clinic wrote on Facebook. "He's terrified of his own shadow, but not mean or aggressive in any way."










"He is still terrified and nervous," Gough told Metro, "but looking for hman contact, and learning all about love."

Just three days after he was found, Shrek began interacting with other dogs and allowing humans to hold him.


----------



## Bentleysmom

This makes me smile. It is exactly where BB stands when Ky is checking into something.


----------



## dborgers

*Why It's Good To Be Tall









*​


----------



## T-Joy

Oh these pics are so funny!!! Thanks everybody for making me laugh!

Danny, the story about Shrek is incredible! He is so cute <3, I mean now


----------



## love never dies

*I’m Faster than a Horse.*


----------



## ferreira

Too cute!!


----------



## love never dies

*I’m Sweet Pea.*


----------



## Bentleysmom

Sorry kids, mama needs a break


----------



## dborgers




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Happy Halloween!*


----------



## Bentleysmom

The best pillow ever!


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers




----------



## love never dies




----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## T-Joy

LIFE ISN"T ABOUT WAITING FOR THE STORM TO PASS...IT'S ABOUT TO LEARN HOW TO DANCE IN THE RAIN !



LOVE


----------



## dborgers

One of my favorite books ever. While reading it I had to weep softly in bed so as not to wake up Jane, but it was worth the tears in the beginning and end.


T-Joy said:


> LIFE ISN"T ABOUT WAITING FOR THE STORM TO PASS...IT'S ABOUT TO LEARN HOW TO DANCE IN THE RAIN !
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE


----------



## dborgers




----------



## T-Joy

goldens.jpg (68.9 KB) 67950_347810601987243_402047014_n.jpg (29.3 KB)

WHAT A BEAUTY !!!!


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN

*Explains the declining cat population in that region.*


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Im sure the 50 mm gun was made in Canada,as this wed site is.
Maybe you could submit a photo of your dog!


----------



## T-Joy

1393541_10151815269016655_1197924202_n.jpg (23.2 KB) 







outsmart-4.jpg (169.0 KB)


----------



## ScottyUSN

Hearts of Gold said:


> Im sure the 50 mm gun was made in Canada,as this wed site is.
> Maybe you could submit a photo of your dog!


I'm fairly confident that's a M110 from Knights Armament (Titusville Florida). 

As the thread title suggests the photo was taken from another site, not personal dog photo's but I'm always happy to share pictures of my boys if you are interested. 

A bunch can be found in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/115986-golden-leonberger.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## T-Joy

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Ahahahahahahaha I already experienced it this morning. They woke me up as usual one hour earlier 
So there was really no need to change the hour LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

T-Joy said:


> Ahahahahahahaha I already experienced it this morning. They woke me up as usual one hour earlier
> So there was really no need to change the hour LOL


 
I'm surprised my girl isn't in the office with me telling me it's time for breakfast yet. 

Normally she starts telling me anywhere from 30 minutes up to an hour before the time I feed them. She's always hungry and ready to eat. 

My boy on the other hand, just goes with the flow.


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Bentleysmom

Why do these remind me of someone?? Who could it be?? hhhmmm


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

good stuff


----------



## T-Joy

1385203_761471467203010_1188893938_n.jpg (19.0 KB)









It' so cute :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## ScottyUSN

You've got me reading The Art of Racing in the Rain. It immediately brings back memories of my last boy Finn (the boy in my Avatar). I'm sure this book will result in me talking to my mutt more  Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## CStrong73

The Art of Racing in the Rain....I loved that book! It was not at all what I expected when I first started reading it.


----------



## T-Joy

Oh yes, the best book ever for me!!! THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN 

So funny and sad at the time. I couldn't stop laughing and crying while reading. That book offered me special moments and I simply have to take her in my hands from time to time to read again at least some of Enzo's adventures and sayings about the life and people 

I love the idea that my dogs are talking to me so I am doing my best to listen to them and make conversation whenever it is necessary








1395887_760803063936517_647624812_n.jpg (37.4 KB)


----------



## MercyMom

*The greatest bonds between Goldens and owners*

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...984.1073741831.156238841234235&type=1&theater


----------



## Bentleysmom

I think this lil dude is safe


----------



## Tennyson

Kayaker saves owl.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Cute Bull Dog Compilation:


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

Should be on a greeting card.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Looks so much like my very missed sugar face Finn:


----------



## dborgers




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

Cracks me up


----------



## consideringagolden2014

Beautifyul pictures...


----------



## Tennyson

good stuff


----------



## Tennyson

For all the Veterans


----------



## ScottyUSN

Tennyson said:


> For all the Veterans


The Golden in the bag brings back memories! My first Golden Bonzi would alway lay on my green kit bag when it came out of the closet, he knew it meant I was leaving again.


----------



## ScottyUSN

This one is for those who mentioned or read The Art Of Racing In The Rain:


----------



## ScottyUSN

*I want one!*


----------



## dborgers

One of my all time favorite books 


ScottyUSN said:


> This one is for those who mentioned or read The Art Of Racing In The Rain:


----------



## dborgers

Homeless vet's incredible transformation:






Story:
Jim Wolf, Homeless U.S. Army Veteran, Undergoes Incredible Transformation In Time-Lapse Video (VIDEO)


----------



## graciemom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

*Great Dane Eating Wedding Cake*

This photo is from an old advertisement which is somewhat iconic. I have put it up in another thread on this forum before this one, but I think it is priceless.




NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*In Honor of our Active Duty Military, Veterans, and their K9 Partners*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

[/IMG]


----------



## ScottyUSN

*A few of the 2014 Leonberger Health Foundation (LHF) Photo Winners for the 2014 calendar:*


----------



## NewfieMom

*Leonberger Calendar Photos*

*Scotty*-

Those Leonberger calendar photos are to die for!!!



NewfieMom


----------



## Tennyson

good stuff


----------



## T-Joy

On the road again, again ... 








1459248_765119963504827_1312481884_n.jpg (50.2 KB)


----------



## ScottyUSN

For those 2 legged and 4 who have served. It's an honor and a pleasure to be a Veteran.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Cats...they do have a mind of their own. I love this pic.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love this...


----------



## MercyMom

*Reser, Parker Pup's little brother*

I follow Parker Pup on FaceBook. Parker just got a little brother named Reser. He is the most gorgeous pup in the universe! I am still looking around for his pedigree. He is just the kind of puppy I am dreaming of having and looking for!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

perfectly timed:


----------



## love never dies

*Don’t take away my bear! It’s Mine*


----------



## dborgers

*GR Puppies Playing With Ice Cubes - TOO CUTE!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*All these dogs have one thing in common-*

*they were just adopted!*

*







*





































A touching scene of a woman and her newly adopted dog. This doggy escaped death row when his new mom adopted him!


----------



## dborgers

This picture made a couple tears of joy roll down my face when I first saw it. One of the most heartwarming images I've ever seen.


----------



## Tennyson

I agree with Danny. Great find CM!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Found this fascinating. More playful than aggressive. It much of the same throughout, be sure to watch the last few minutes if you skip around.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Found this fascinating. More playful than aggressive. It much of the same throughout, be sure to watch the last few minutes if you skip around.


I enjoyed the elk video, Scotty. I have to admit that towards the end, the elk gave the photographer a few jabs with his antlers that I wasn't sure were going only through the guy's *hat*! I am glad that he decided to stand up and leave when he did. I suspect (although I am no elk expert!!!), that the young male elk thought he should engage in a battle for dominance with the photographer when he met him. The photographer, however, was reluctant to use his own antlers. The elk kept trying to do the right thing...but the photographer kept getting back into a fetal position. What's a young elk to do?

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers

I remember reading about the plans for this. A little boy's Make A Wish Foundation dream came true. 

The City of San Francisco made it happen for him.

SAN FRANCISCO — The day dawned blue and warm. Perfect weather for a robbery. Or so the Penguin thought.

Saving the day while raising the spirits of a major U.S. city was pint-sized Miles Scott, 5. Miles is in remission from leukemia, and, thanks to the Make-A-Wish Foundation, managed to turn his obsession with comic book heroes into the real thing. Well, almost. There was no way Penguin was going to get away with anything on Friday.

Thousands of San Franciscans responded to an avalanche of social media blasts, lining the streets wherever Miles and a full-sized Batman swooped into action. At Hyde and Green streets, there was a damsel in distress to rescue, and the bat duo arrived in a Lamborghini with Batman decals. At 550 Montgomery St., a burgled bank vault needed to be liberated. And at Union Square, there was a hamburger to down.


----------



## NewfieMom

*My Newfoundland and Ice Cubes*



dborgers said:


> Golden Retriever Puppies Play With Ice Cubes And Get Ice Stuck All Over Themselves - YouTube


My Newfoundland dog, Griffin, loves ice cubes. I give them to him as a kind of pacifier. They are good for whatever ails him. In fact, when he is barking and no one can figure out what he wants, I just give him ice cubes. I started to say, "I don't know what the problem is, but ice cubes are the answer".

The cubes do stick to him. The living room rug has been ruined in the spot where I drop the ice cubes. I have taken to referring to the ice cubes as, "cubies" to him. When I first get up in the morning if he is in the house or comes in and hears me at the refrigerator running the ice maker, he comes over. I say to him, "I'll share; I'm good at sharing". Then I overfill my glass with ice; give him half (on that spot on the rug); then before I pour myself diet soda I say, "You have cubies and I have cubies." He always looks at me intently to assess my sincerity, then he lies down and eats his ice cubes and lets me take my morning pills!


NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> I remember reading about the plans for this. A little boy's Make A Wish Foundation dream came true.
> 
> The City of San Francisco made it happen for him.
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO — The day dawned blue and warm. Perfect weather for a robbery. Or so the Penguin thought.
> 
> Saving the day while raising the spirits of a major U.S. city was pint-sized Miles Scott, 5. Miles is in remission from leukemia, and, thanks to the Make-A-Wish Foundation, managed to turn his obsession with comic book heroes into the real thing. Well, almost. There was no way Penguin was going to get away with anything on Friday.
> 
> Thousands of San Franciscans responded to an avalanche of social media blasts, lining the streets wherever Miles and a full-sized Batman swooped into action. At Hyde and Green streets, there was a damsel in distress to rescue, and the bat duo arrived in a Lamborghini with Batman decals. At 550 Montgomery St., a burgled bank vault needed to be liberated. And at Union Square, there was a hamburger to down.
> 
> 
> San Francisco Becomes Gotham City for Little Batman - YouTube


I watched this story last night, NBC's Making a Difference Segment is the highlight of the news cast. I always look forward to it.

Loved this story, it was fantastic.


----------



## Emz

Cheering myself up....had to share


----------



## dborgers

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I watched this story last night, NBC's Making a Difference Segment is the highlight of the news cast. I always look forward to it.
> 
> Loved this story, it was fantastic.


That's the main reason I watch NBC Nightly News. There's so much good going on in the world  

The outpouring of support for that little boy's wish made my heart sing


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies


----------



## Tennyson

A really good friend sent me this. Cracked me up!


----------



## MercyMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


That's what my last dog looked like as a pup!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Love these.


----------



## Tennyson

really cute


----------



## Bentleysmom

awww that doesn't even look real!


----------



## dborgers

*PUPPIES LEARNING TO HOWL - Compilation





*


----------



## dborgers

Dog Playing In A Pile Of Leaves Is What Pure Joy Looks Like​


----------



## T-Joy

I have a pleasure to introduce you this wonderful family of Nana and Kaiser +...

Enjoy


----------



## dborgers

Salsa Dancing Golden Retriever ​


----------



## Pammie

This makes me LOL!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Helping others...


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm almoooooooooossssttttt done..................


----------



## Wendy427

Saw this on FB:


----------



## NewfieMom

*Sad Ending To The Elk Story!*



ScottyUSN said:


> Found this fascinating. More playful than aggressive. It much of the same throughout, be sure to watch the last few minutes if you skip around.


Unfortunately the elk had a sad ending. I was outraged. Some people just do not value animals and have no creativity when it comes to handling situations involving animal problems.

"An elk in North Carolina's Great Smoky Mountains National Park made a name for himself via a YouTube clip that has garnered nearly 2 million views—and also played a role in his downfall. In the clip, the young bull elk butts heads with a photographer for quite a while, without hurting the man. But park officials euthanized the animal on Friday, fearing it could injure someone else, the _Asheville Citizen-Times_ reports. And though they say the issues with the elk pre-dated the video—the animal had grown accustomed to eating 'people food'—officials admit the Oct. 20 clip was a 'critical step in the decision-making.' That's because it marked the first proof they had of the elk actually making physical contact with a visitor."

NewfieMom


----------



## Wendy427

Dogs in China saved!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Hey Bob.............


----------



## love never dies

This dog who waited patiently for his distracted human.​


----------



## Bentleysmom

Look at that face! ♥


----------



## Bentleysmom

I don't know why I find this so funny but I do  It's actually not a bad idea.


----------



## Tennyson

Sleepover!!!


----------



## dborgers

These are so cute and funny. Thanks!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Tennyson said:


> Sleepover!!!


I was guessing Spa Day.


----------



## Tennyson

Peace and Quiet!


----------



## Tennyson

Scary but beautiful


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies:


----------



## Tennyson

Cute pairs


----------



## love never dies




----------



## Tennyson

Snow sculpting


----------



## dborgers

What did the turkeys say when meeting the President at the White House?

"Pardon me"


----------



## ScottyUSN

Dog Bless You

*Happy Thanksgiving! We'd like all of your turkey now, please.*


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies

*Deborah’s Thanksgiving dinner involves some raspberry cider.*


----------



## Bentleysmom

How can you refuse that face?!


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Dog Bless You*


----------



## dborgers

*A Joke*
























Researchers for the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority found over 200 dead crows near greater Boston recently, and there was concern that they may have died from Avian Flu. 

A Bird Pathologist examined the remains of all the crows, and, to everyone's relief, confirmed the problem was definitely NOT Avian Flu. The cause of death appeared to be vehicular impacts. However, during the detailed analysis it was noted that varying colors of paints appeared on the bird's beaks and claws. 

By analyzing these paint residues it was determined that 98% of the crows had been killed by impact with trucks, while only 2% were killed by an impact with a car. 

MTA then hired an Ornithological Behaviorist to determine if there was a cause for the disproportionate percentages of truck kills versus car kills. The Ornithological Behaviorist very quickly concluded the cause: 

When crows eat road kill, they always have a look-out crow in a nearby tree to warn of impending danger. They discovered that while all the lookout crows could shout "Cah", not a single one could shout "Truck."


----------



## kwhit

I want a Basset sooooo bad. Absolutely love them! :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Border Collies Trying To Sneak Up On One Another ​


----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Dog Bless You*


----------



## Tennyson

Cracks me up


----------



## Tennyson

Goats on a dam in Italy


----------



## Tennyson

The eyes have it.


----------



## dborgers

Tennyson said:


> Goats on a dam in Italy


"Born To Climb" or what? That's amazing


----------



## Zuca's mom

Hysterical! I read this to my husband and we both laughed. Thanks!


----------



## Tennyson

These are incredible captures on Lake Michigan - St. Joe's North Pier


----------



## Tennyson

Funny stuff


----------



## ScottyUSN

Totally off topic: Incredible Semi-Capella version of the Little Drummer Boy jump started my holiday spirit a bit. Turn up the speakers...


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love these lil faces!


----------



## NewfieMom

*Wonderful!!!*



ScottyUSN said:


> Totally off topic: Incredible Semi-Capella version of the Little Drummer Boy jump started my holiday spirit a bit. Turn up the speakers...


I loved this, Scotty. Please *repost* it in this thread unless or until we get a thread dedicated *just* to holiday music started! (I posted The Rankin Family's version of, "Jesus Christ, The Apple Tree" in the music thread just today in keeping with the upcoming holidays. I love Christmas carols.)

Music Thread...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/116292-my-lovely-song-today-30.html

NewfieMom


----------



## Bentleysmom

Time out times 3


----------



## murphy1

That time-out is amazing!


----------



## Davidrob2

Not a dog-related picture but, I am ashamed to say, it has had me smiling all morning. Probably the one of the greatest Christmas card photos ever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> Totally off topic: Incredible Semi-Capella version of the Little Drummer Boy jump started my holiday spirit a bit. Turn up the speakers...


This was fantastic-loved it. 

Wish there was a way I could do _Multiple Thanks_, this one is certainly deserving.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tennyson

Always loved this one of Chaplin


----------



## Tennyson

Happy and warm:


----------



## Claudia M

Not a picture but a video! If more people would stop and help others what a MORE wonderful world this would be:

People helping others will make you cry (VIDEO) » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: kindness, compassion, road, winter


----------



## Tennyson

They always seem to know when we're hurting.


----------



## murphy1

That boxer pic is just sooo cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Once per decade, fog fills Grand Canyon*


----------



## Claudia M

This shows not just sportsmanship but people showing that they care about others!

See That Kid? He Has Down Syndrome, But What He Does Next Surprises The Entire Town – FaithIt.com


----------



## dborgers

*Scientific Proof Men Are Better Drivers Than Women*

Check out the dog's eyes. You can't argue with scientific proof!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Claudia M

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Recently I got this card (it had different words on it) as a birthday card for DH coming from Darcy and Rose.


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## ScottyUSN

Hilarious! Laughed till I cried. I want to go buy my dogs some shoes to see if I can get comical reaction.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So funny, those poor pups.......


----------



## murphy1

The growth chart is a laugh out loud picture!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

*A1 Pet Emporium*


----------



## dborgers

ScottyUSN said:


> Hilarious! Laughed till I cried. I want to go buy my dogs some shoes to see if I can get comical reaction.


We bought little 9 lb Ollie a set of winter boots with the same results as the video. 

Our stomachs hurt from laughing so hard. End of that experiment!! LOL


----------



## dborgers

I'm only posting this because my wife and I have the same disagreement over who's a better driver LOL 

(Recent self inflicted wounds on cars: Me 0 Her: 3 )


----------



## Madilyn

That's very funny ^


----------



## ScottyUSN

Madilyn said:


> That's very funny ^


 *+1 AND TRUE!* :


----------



## ScottyUSN

Nice Ending


----------



## ScottyUSN

The first video I've seen that had "Twerk" in the title that is actually cute:


----------



## Wendy427

*You Shall Not Pass, Dog*

A co-worker/friend sent this to me. He's got a dog and cat!

You Shall Not Pass, Dog - YouTube

If anyone knows how to embed this please do!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> Nice Ending


Oh this poor dog, so heartbreaking listening to his cries.

So thankful this boy was helped.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wendy427 said:


> A co-worker/friend sent this to me. He's got a dog and cat!
> 
> You Shall Not Pass, Dog - YouTube
> 
> If anyone knows how to embed this please do!


Here you go!

This video is soooooooo funny. Can't believe these big dogs are afraid of the cat...


----------



## ScottyUSN

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh this poor dog, so heartbreaking listening to his cries. So thankful this boy was helped.


I would have caved to the crying unable to wait for EMS to respond with dry suits, tied off with a rope tender and gone in. 

Get past the hyperventilation shock of the water temp and you have a few minutes before the ateries to the limbs contract to save the body core temp and as result the leg and arm muscles seize.

Reminds me of a local incident involving a true hero. I man I had the pleasure to have working for me, deployed with and call a friend. Fitting Wes (article linked below) is now a self employeed hunting and fishing guide in Arkansas.

» Sailor rescues child from trapped vehicle


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Surf Dog Ricochet*

Me & my buds from Paws'itive Teams goal directed therapy dogs that work with the military service members in the canine inspired community re-integration program. Paw-abunga! — with Malin Kinell.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## love never dies




----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


> Hilarious! Laughed till I cried. I want to go buy my dogs some shoes to see if I can get comical reaction.


You might almost think the boots were invented for the amusement of dog owners. LOL


----------



## dborgers

You filled me with the Christmas spirit, Carolina Mom! What a wonderful thing to do. TY


----------



## Bentleysmom

I can't help but smile when I watch the gif of this baby dancing!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Claudia M

Christmas Spirit! What Began Like A Normal Flight Gave 100 Unsuspecting People The Christmas Miracle Of A Lifetime | Distractify


----------



## dborgers

Claudia M said:


> Christmas Spirit! What Began Like A Normal Flight Gave 100 Unsuspecting People The Christmas Miracle Of A Lifetime | Distractify


That was really fun to watch!! TY


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Claudia M said:


> Christmas Spirit! What Began Like A Normal Flight Gave 100 Unsuspecting People The Christmas Miracle Of A Lifetime | Distractify


Saw this story on the Network news, awesome. 

My DH said he would have asked for a load of Fire wood and wondered how they would have gotten it on the flight........


----------



## ScottyUSN

Too many pictures to post, but this baby squirrel was found freezing and only days old, eyes still closed. 









Link:
He Found a Frozen Baby Squirrel. Then, He Rescued Him.


----------



## Tennyson

How you can tell your kitten printer is running low on toner


----------



## Brave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

*What Happens When You Give A Monkey A Gun*

The short film clip shows a chimpanzee coming into a camp with African soldiers who are all holding rifles. Watch the video to know what happens when a gun-toting soldier hands over the AK-47 to the chimp. In a matter of seconds, several rounds have been fired off and everyone has scarpered except for the cameraman who’s now cowering behind a log.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Oh my goodness Danny, that was not smart on their part but the chimp is pretty smart!


----------



## dborgers

That chimp quickly became a master of guerrilla warfare (pun intended )


----------



## dborgers

Joyce, 

After he'd chased the soldiers away (dummies!) you can almost catch the chimp saying


----------



## dborgers




----------



## dborgers

Oooooooo .. feel the danger LOL ​


----------



## dborgers

*Edie, a scared dog from the pound, hours away from euthanasia, who only wanted a hug*
(Our Ollie acted just like this when we caught him last Dec 21st. Please consider adopting a rescue )​ 




*Edie gets adopted:*
(The end is the best best part)​


----------



## murphy1

What a wonderful story....I'm still crying


----------



## Bentleysmom

Just like human siblings! I love moms fast reaction!!!


----------



## dborgers

*Left To Die In A Trash Heap, Abandoned Dog Gets Remarkable Second Chance *​


----------



## T-Joy

Wauuu how uplifting and inspiring videos! There are really good people out there even though sometimes I loose faith in Humanity!!!

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Bentleysmom

This dog doesn't understand how to swim but he is adorable!


----------



## Zuca's mom

That is the cutest thing I've seen in a while! Just too adorable.


----------



## CStrong73

dborgers said:


> *Left To Die In A Trash Heap, Abandoned Dog Gets Remarkable Second Chance *​
> A homeless dog living in a trash pile gets rescued, and then does something amazing! Please share. - YouTube


 
I'm crying at work right now. I just don't understand how such an obviously beautiful and sweet dog winds up living in a garbage dump. Ugh!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## murphy1

These rescues are so wonderful but I've learned I have to watch the videos before I put mascara on.


----------



## Wendy427

Another FB find:


----------



## goodog

That is beautiful and so very-very true. 

A Yankee Golden Rescue Girl-one of their very first-who I fostered thru months of medical treatment stole my heart. She was 11-12 when Yankee got Sassy-and what a fitting name. While we had a "full house" we had planned to keep her. That was -until a friends Dad had a very serious heart attack. He had to stop work-change his life entirely. It happened within a month of her fully recovering from multiple problems. 
All she needed was a 2nd chance and wow-she got it. He needed a companion-she needed to be a best friend. The pair were inseparable and apparently made a habit of violating NH public health laws by going out for breakfast together each AM
. Its the kind of happy ending that rescue's pups all deserve.


----------



## T-Joy

This is good to share on FB if you have one !

Sign Now ► Dog Fighting Is Not Entertainment! - The Animal Rescue Site


----------



## Tennyson

Cat has chutzpah


----------



## love never dies

Sadie decided to reverse dog shame her owner for being out of town on Sadie’s 3rd birthday. In his defense, it was a business trip.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

I think this is such a great idea! In loving memory.....

In case you can't read it. it says..

In Loving Memory of Phoebe

Please help yourself to a tennis ball for your dog to enjoy. You may wish to pop it back in the box afterwards for another pooch to enjoy. Remember to live each moment just like your dog: with unconditional love, loyalty and happiness.


----------



## Tennyson

On the perch


----------



## love never dies

I wish you all have a golden Christmas!
love never dies 2013


----------



## Pudden

*scotty Dog Pinwheel*


----------



## PiratesAndPups

I never knew!


----------



## Wendy427

Pudden said:


>


These Scottie puppies are so cute! My ex and I used to have 2 Scotties. They are really cute pups.


----------



## MercyMom

MercyMom said:


> I follow Parker Pup on FaceBook. Parker just got a little brother named Reser. He is the most gorgeous pup in the universe! I am still looking around for his pedigree. He is just the kind of puppy I am dreaming of having and looking for!


I decided to do a search on k9data for the call name Reser and found out that he is Sunshine's California Dreamin of a Cure.


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies

*But I promise I won't chew anything.....*


----------



## Pudden




----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies

*Dad and me*


----------



## ScottyUSN

Another unlikely pair. Wonder if they kept them together if they would grow older and continue to bond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

In keeping with the season........


----------



## T-Joy

This is so cute


----------



## Ksdenton

I don't know if this has already been posted but just saw it myself









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

Too cute! That pic reminds me so much of my Charlie boy and his eyes! What ever he does you can not be angry with him. 
Those eyes...:smooch:


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN

*SouthWest Florida Live Eagle Cam*: The eggs have hatched. 

*Live Video Link*: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/12034538

*Photo*:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Saw this on Pinterest:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

Golden puppy sees snow for the very first time. Cute!

VIDEO at link: Puppy Plays In The Snow For The First Time, AKA What You'll Be Watching All Christmas Eve


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Dog Bless you*

Happy Howl-idays from your friends at Dog Bless You, Warrior Canine Connection, Service Dog Project, East Coast Assistance Dogs, Inc., and Bergin University of Canine Studies! Dog Bless all of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*SIMON BECK, Snow Art*

Simon Beck is an artist, but he doesn’t use a paintbrush or pencil to create his work. Instead, a blanket of snow is his canvas: He trudges around and around in a pair of snowshoes until he creates a beautiful, massive design.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow--those are incredible!


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## Ksdenton

Amazing


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

The National Geographic photo of the year. Taken in Manitoba, Canada.
_Polar Bear Through The _Ice


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## love never dies

"Hail almighty Turkey God, I worship thee!" Drool...










I was spellbound by the sumptuous food on the table. The Turkey God was trying to 'seduce' me.










As the saying goes 'The spirit was strong but the body was weak'. Here I am trying to steal some food from the table when the humans weren't watching.










I was trying my best to get hold of that darn bird. Sadly, Missus caught me in the act. As it was Christmas, she let me off the hook with a stern warning.


----------



## Barkr

I agree........


----------



## Tennyson

The Monday Blues.........


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Dog Bless You*

The ultimate puppy face on our Bergin University of Canine Studies Puppy Cam. Go meet the Olympian litter: Puppy Hill - Great Dane Service Puppies - Dog Bless You - explore


----------



## Bentleysmom

Hang in there, spring is coming


----------



## Tennyson

How lucky can this pup get?


----------



## Tennyson

puppy mustache


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

ScottyUSN said:


>


Easy, breezy, beautiful hair because I'm worth it


----------



## Bentleysmom

Smile for a selfie Buster..........


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## OutWest

This seemed timely...


----------



## love never dies

*Happy New Year Hangover*

I hope you are all feeling grrreat! I can’t say the same for myself. I rung in the New Year with loads of yummy food; howled Auld Lang Syne and ended the night with lots of bubbly. Too much bubbly.










Now I’m suffering the consequences. I have a terrible hangover.










Groan…Never again!

Once again, Happy New Year to all my friends.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

funny stuff


----------



## Barkr




----------



## PiratesAndPups




----------



## MarkandRachael

Not sure if this one has been posted but it gave me a good laugh!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

I always wondered how cats entertain each other, now I know


----------



## OutWest

*This very sweet.*

I'm guessing it's true, too.


----------



## OutWest

*This one's just silly*

Face chewing...


----------



## ScottyUSN

Great site on both FB and the web. "ViralNova"


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN

*Salsa Dog*


----------



## Tennyson

It is the season.......


----------



## GoldenCamper

*Golden imitates siren*


----------



## Tennyson

The dreaded family photos.


----------



## ScottyUSN

*From Facebook Dog Bless You*

Powerful photo: WCC's Sandy having a bonding moment with her war veteran trainer at Warrior Canine Connection - West Coast Programs, and the best therapy I'm aware of:


----------



## Barkr

*I would be so proud if this was written by my child *


----------



## Barkr




----------



## dborgers

*Halloween Costume Of The Year*

Wow, is this clever!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Love that picture!


----------



## ScottyUSN

From Viral Nova: This old boy is 19 years old. His owner walks him in a wagon sometimes because he has a hard time at his age. I think he's still super adorable.


----------



## GoldenCamper

*A bit cold for a swim these days*


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Meals On Wheels:*









I got a evil image of a few politicians I'd gladly "donate" the portion of my military retirement they plan to help themselves to anyway in order to fund their future vacation get away to New Zealand.


----------



## Tennyson

3 Musketeers


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

This is a smart dog 
He's after the toast in the toaster oven.


----------



## Burd




----------



## Eowyn

Yup. Golden retrievers definitely count as good and perfect gifts! And they definitely come from above!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

*Master Counter Surfer!*


----------



## ScottyUSN

Think this has been up before, but always worth a laugh

*Dogs -vs- Cats teaching trust*


----------



## Ksdenton

Saw this on FB today. Pretty funny


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ksdenton said:


> View attachment 329658
> 
> Saw this on FB today. Pretty funny
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omg-those are great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie




----------



## Wendy427

*Dog shoes!*

Now these are cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*New Subaru Commercials*


----------



## Wendy427

Saw in FB:


----------



## ScottyUSN

Loved the Subaru commercials! So here's a few more:


----------



## Wendy427

Those Subaru commercials are great! LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I LOVE the Subaru commercials. 

They're the only commercials on TV I actually watch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Burd




----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Wendy427

*Breathtaking photos...*

...I found on FB:

Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her Two Kids With Animals On Her Farm | Bored Panda


----------



## Burd

Wendy427 said:


> ...I found on FB:
> 
> Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her Two Kids With Animals On Her Farm | Bored Panda


These are beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wendy427 said:


> ...I found on FB:
> 
> Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her Two Kids With Animals On Her Farm | Bored Panda


Amazing photos, they're stunning.


----------



## Wendy427

*Cute little Yorkie is quite talented!*

Misa Minnie, World's Cleverest Yorkie Puppy, Has 4 Minutes Of Tricks For You (VIDEO)


----------



## mylissyk

Wendy427 said:


> Misa Minnie, World's Cleverest Yorkie Puppy, Has 4 Minutes Of Tricks For You (VIDEO)




That is amazing.


----------



## Wendy427

I so agree


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Dog Bless You*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wendy427 said:


> Misa Minnie, World's Cleverest Yorkie Puppy, Has 4 Minutes Of Tricks For You (VIDEO)


Misa's adorable, what a smart little girl.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I could watch this dog dance all day! There's several videos of him  This is a rescue group.


----------



## ScottyUSN

*The face that allows a Golden get away with most anything*


----------



## dborgers

*PTSD Service Animal Ad Will Make You Laugh, Cry, And Hug Your Dog A Little Closer
** 



*


----------



## Wendy427

*They LOVE the snow!*

Saw this on FB (Love the music, too!):

Polar Vortex Aftermath: Scenes from Camp Fido - YouTube


----------



## Tennyson

Check out the shadows. (From National Geographic)


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Guessing this dog has does this a few times:*










*A link to a bunch more from ViralNova:*
28 Adorable Pictures That are Simply Too Cute to Handle


----------



## CStrong73

Wendy427 said:


> ...I found on FB:
> 
> Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her Two Kids With Animals On Her Farm | Bored Panda


 
Those really are incredibly beautiful photos!


----------



## PiratesAndPups

A Blind Dog Is Found On The Streets. What Happens Will Stay With You For A Long Time.

This is a very nice uplifting video of a rescued dog!


----------



## ScottyUSN

PiratesAndPups said:


> A Blind Dog Is Found On The Streets. What Happens Will Stay With You For A Long Time.
> 
> This is a very nice uplifting video of a rescued dog!


Now that's heart warming! 

Hope you don't mind I reshare the link to the in thread version.


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Now that's entertainment*


----------



## murphy1

Yeah,,,I'm crying again...what a wonderful story about that lucky blind dog and the wonderful people that saved her! God Bless Them


----------



## Ivyacres

This isn't the best pic but so darn cute.


----------



## Tennyson

Aerial view of Janus approaching NYC.


----------



## Tennyson

Could you eat this blueberry muffin?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

Juvenile owl desperately wants to be friends with a shaggy dog (really sweet )


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

this just warms my heart! Used to entertain a child in the hospital.....


----------



## dborgers

The deer who didn't think anyone was looking (and no dog to blame either )


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Brave

This gave me the giggles. Too bad lipstick doesn't show up on Bear....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit

Brave said:


> This gave me the giggles. Too bad lipstick doesn't show up on Bear....
> 
> View attachment 338866
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love that...


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ivyacres

Saw this one on facebook.


----------



## ScottyUSN

This one has caught on like wildfire and for good reason. Got to be the cutest Budweiser Clydesdale commercial I've seen and considering how many good ones there have been. This one aires this Super Bowl Sunday. 

I recommend clicking on the Youtube Icon or just click this link and watch full screen with sound up.


----------



## Brave

Amen! I've been re-watching it. Makes me all sorts of gooey inside.


----------



## Wendy427

Wonderful! Thanks so much for posting it


----------



## Pudden

Brave said:


> Amen! I've been re-watching it. Makes me all sorts of gooey inside.


same here. I KNOW it's totally fake, but aaaw shucks...*


*(still won't drink Budweiser)


----------



## Ksdenton

I'm such a sucker. Made me tear up. Horses are my fav animal and add an adorable puppy and it's heaven. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

*The most Gorgeous Golden I have ever seen!*

After looking at the Barkley Subaru Commercials that were recommended on a thread on this site I decided to research the dogs. Nowadays, when you do a search, you sometimes get a bunch of images to choose from. I found this one picture of a beautiful Golden Retriever, and when I clicked on it I found that it was on Flickr by the name of someone named Barkley Puppy. I could also see pictures of Bearded Collies in her portfolio of pictures. I started to do some serious research and sleuth searches, and I found out the name of the Beardie breeder, but even when I searched for pictures of Goldens under her name, I could not find a connection. She took pictures of Goldens under the label Golden Retriever Club. The Beardie Breeder lives in Georgia and I was able to find matches between the Beardies found on Barkley Puppy's Flickr portfolio and on other sites including the breeder's website identifying the exact name of the Beardie and the owner's name, which was that same name as the Beardie Breeder in Georgia. I figured that the Beardie breeder took pictures of Goldens at Atlanta Golden Retriever Club Events. There were pictures of Goldens dock diving and performing agility and hunting. The following pictures are of this Golden that I love and is so beautiful!  :smooch: This is my ultimate dream Golden! He/she bears resemblance to Lushie. There's gotta be some Hobo in his pedigree somewhere and/or Harborview lines. I looked at the Beardie breeder's FaceBook page and did see two connections to Golden Breeders. If I could find the pedigree of this Golden it would be like finding buried treasure! The last picture of the dog on the diving platform with that flowing hair just blew me away!


----------



## Ksdenton

http://blog.petflow.com/if-this-doesnt-make-you-hug-your-dog-or-cat-i-dont-know-what-will/

Cute video


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ksdenton said:


> If This Doesn’t Make You Hug Your Dog Or Cat I Don’t Know What Will! WOW! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.
> 
> Cute video
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The Wake County SPCA is awesome, they have some really great programs available to people living in the Triangle Area of NC.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

We can learn a lot............


----------



## dborgers

Tennyson said:


> We can learn a lot............


That's one of the most beautiful things I've ever read. Thank you


----------



## Tennyson

Thanks Danny. Hit my heart as well. Something I can imagine my Mick and your Andy would want us to read.


----------



## Burd

That's just beautiful and so very touching. <3 A bird may not seem like much to some people, but I believe this applies to my male Cockatiel who passed away unexpectedly nearly 4 months ago. It broke my heart and I admit I did think to myself "I'm not getting another tiel because losing them is too hard." But I met an 8 yr old female tiel who was surrenered to our kill shelter and couldn't leave her there.
I think Maverick would have approved <3


----------



## Bentleysmom

I feel this lil guys pain, I feel the same way every time I step on the scales


----------



## MercyMom

*I solved the mystery!*



MercyMom said:


> After looking at the Barkley Subaru Commercials that were recommended on a thread on this site I decided to research the dogs. Nowadays, when you do a search, you sometimes get a bunch of images to choose from. I found this one picture of a beautiful Golden Retriever, and when I clicked on it I found that it was on Flickr by the name of someone named Barkley Puppy. I could also see pictures of Bearded Collies in her portfolio of pictures. I started to do some serious research and sleuth searches, and I found out the name of the Beardie breeder, but even when I searched for pictures of Goldens under her name, I could not find a connection. She took pictures of Goldens under the label Golden Retriever Club. The Beardie Breeder lives in Georgia and I was able to find matches between the Beardies found on Barkley Puppy's Flickr portfolio and on other sites including the breeder's website identifying the exact name of the Beardie and the owner's name, which was that same name as the Beardie Breeder in Georgia. I figured that the Beardie breeder took pictures of Goldens at Atlanta Golden Retriever Club Events. There were pictures of Goldens dock diving and performing agility and hunting. The following pictures are of this Golden that I love and is so beautiful!  :smooch: This is my ultimate dream Golden! He/she bears resemblance to Lushie. There's gotta be some Hobo in his pedigree somewhere and/or Harborview lines. I looked at the Beardie breeder's FaceBook page and did see two connections to Golden Breeders. If I could find the pedigree of this Golden it would be like finding buried treasure! The last picture of the dog on the diving platform with that flowing hair just blew me away!


After doing some more detective work, I found out who the dog is!

Pedigree: Amate' All The Right Moves NA NAJ

Her name is Mia. She has Novice Agility titles. She is from Amate Goldens in Atlanta. She has Casey in two places in her Pedigree. Mercy has Casey in her pedigree also, but in only one place. She has other Goodtimes Goldens in her pedigree too. I might have to get my next dog from Goodtimes. Or better yet a Golden with both Casey and Hobo in his pedigree.


----------



## Wendy427

Bentleysmom said:


> I feel this lil guys pain, I feel the same way every time I step on the scales


This pic TOTALLY sums up my sentiments lately! I've been so careful with food and have been working out, but the darn scale won't budge! :doh:

Eta: On a positive note, my clothes are looser!


----------



## CStrong73




----------



## CStrong73

Wendy427 said:


> This pic TOTALLY sums up my sentiments lately! I've been so careful with food and have been working out, but the darn scale won't budge! :doh:
> 
> Eta: On a positive note, my clothes are looser!


 Muscle weighs more than fat! Always judge by your measurements and how your clothes fit rather than by the scale.

So says the woman who weighs obsessively every morning. LOL!!!!


----------



## CStrong73

*And one more....*





Sorry, I don't know how to embed the actual video. Ha....actually I guess I do!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Is there anything better than a dog and a baby? No.
Although I don't agree with letting a dog snarl & snap at you when trying to touch the baby or teasing a dog like on the couch, they are worth a smile.


----------



## Wendy427

*Lion and dachshund are best friends*

500-Lb. Lion and Dachshund Are Best Friends | Life With Dogs


----------



## Bentleysmom

I had tears running down my cheeks laughing at this guy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bentleysmom said:


> I had tears running down my cheeks laughing at this guy!



Omg-that was hysterical!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

After one dog returned home from surgery, the other sat like this for hours and wouldn't leave his side. #truelove


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

This poor baby came out of surgery ok. I was really shocked when I saw this Bull Dog had this encounter in populated area just south of Oklahoma City!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Thought I saw this video here, but can't find it so...

A very dedicated (and cute) little Pitty:


----------



## ScottyUSN

*This photo should show up in the dictionary next the the word "Happy"*


----------



## momtolabs

Makes me laugh everytime I see it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

In my case its my ferret, little stink. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

Cat version of a coal mine canary


----------



## kwhit

Subaru bloopers...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

A recent program in a county west of me that has children with reading problems go and read to cats in that county's animal shelter.
Since it's inception the program looks and tests out as very beneficial to both the felines and the kids.


----------



## Tennyson

Random stuff:


----------



## Burd

@CAROLINA MOM, I loved this one!


----------



## Wendy427

*From my hometown's newspaper*

My sis sent this to me this morning. She lives in Colorado, but our hometown is Deerfield, Mass. Deerfield's local paper, The Greenfield Recorder, had this cute article:

http://www.recorder.com/home/10635675-95/waiting-for-the-mail


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wendy427 said:


> My sis sent this to me this morning. She lives in Colorado, but our hometown is Deerfield, Mass. Deerfield's local paper, The Greenfield Recorder, had this cute article:
> 
> http://www.recorder.com/home/10635675-95/waiting-for-the-mail


I LOVE this, had to share the picture here, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Wendy427

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I LOVE this, had to share the picture here, hope you don't mind.


Just talked to my Dad about this pic. He thinks the dogs are coming from surrounding homes just so they can get a treat from the mailman!


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Some cute cuddling*


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Just need one XXXL Rubber Ducky*


----------



## Tennyson

Can't leave out curling.


----------



## Ksdenton

Tennyson said:


> Can't leave out curling.



Ok I'd watch it then


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

funny stuff


----------



## Burd




----------



## Burd

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Love this <3 Seniors are awesome


----------



## Tennyson

Happy VD!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Flash mob celebrates Boston marathon bombing survivors*

FEBRUARY 14, 2014, 8:08 AM|Jessica Downs and her husband both lost a leg during the Boston marathon bombing. As a Valentine's Day surprise, Jessica coordinated a flash mob to celebrate her husband and the other survivors.


----------



## Tennyson

Overloaded with snow storms


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

Run for your life!!! It's a bunch of adorable bunnies!! 

Moments before this video was taken, there were only two rabbits.
Just kidding, but it's not far off. During World War II, eight rabbits were brought to the Japanese island of Okunoshima, where they were used to test mustard gas.

Okunoshima is now known as "Rabbit Island," and tourists just love to feed the many wild bunnies. 

Recent video posted to Reddit shows a young girl fleeing as a swarm of rabbits attempt to, you know, cuddle and be fed and stuff.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Ksdenton

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/663065810416899:0


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Dog Files*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

We've all seen videos of dogs reuniting with their soldier dads and moms when they come home from deployments. 

This one wins the prize, I think


----------



## Ksdenton

That was soooo sweet. Loved it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Dog Bless You!*

Gus Kenworthy, U.S. silver medalist in men's ski slopestyle, has adopted four stray Sochi puppies (and their mom!): http://on.wsj.com/1gFtkEx










Article found here: http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303491404579391200042676812?mod=e2fb


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

*How Single Photographs Are Saving The Lives Of Shelter Animals Across The Country*

A terrified dog walks into a rescue shelter. He's dirty, disoriented and unsure of what's about to happen. A person he doesn't know stands over him with a camera, snaps a photo and posts it on an adoption website. 

Most likely, no one will call about him.

"That's the photo that forever represents the pet," explains Liz Baker, the executive director of GreaterGood.org, an organization which provides financial support to charities around the world. 

A year ago, Baker's team and photographer Seth Casteel decided they needed to put an end to "that one photo." So they created an initiative called One Picture Saves a Life, to provide shelters with resources to properly groom and photograph shelter pets. 

- More: Including a slideshow of before and after pics"
How Single Photographs Are Saving The Lives Of Shelter Animals Across The Country


Example:


----------



## ScottyUSN

I've never owned one but from what I've experienced Boxers must be the most comedic personalities I've witnessed.

This Pup has lost his marbles...


----------



## love never dies

*A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself.*










A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself. 

Why can’t we humans be like this? The world would be a much better place!!!


----------



## dborgers

love never dies said:


> A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself.
> 
> Why can’t we humans be like this? The world would be a much better place!!!


Hear hear!! I believe God sent them to teach us unconditional love


----------



## dborgers




----------



## elly

I like this.... And I LOVE Pooh Bear


----------



## love never dies




----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

This describes Brinkley:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Happy Fat Tuesday from Ricochet*


----------



## Tennyson

Happy Nap!


----------



## Bentleysmom

ok I probably shouldn't have laughed as hard as I did at this picture but c'mon I mean.......................LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bentleysmom said:


> ok I probably shouldn't have laughed as hard as I did at this picture but c'mon I mean.......................LOL



That's a good one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

I love this!

A 6 year old girl couldn't sleep at night because she was scared of monsters so the Doctor gave her this spray.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Bentley's idea of a long walk in the winter


----------



## love never dies




----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CStrong73

Bentleysmom said:


> I love this!
> 
> A 6 year old girl couldn't sleep at night because she was scared of monsters so the Doctor gave her this spray.


 Haha...that's an awesome doctor/pharmacy!

For months we had a bottle of "Bear Cub Stay Away Spray" for my youngest daughter. She had nightmares that bear cubs got in the house and into her bed and would refuse to sleep in her own room. The bear cub stay away spray worked like a charm. And her room smelled fantastic. Funny how that spray smelled a LOT like Fabreeze. LOL!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I laugh every time I see this. It reminds me of how fast Ky got a hold of the German Shepherd when it jumped the fence to attack me.
This poor woman!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

Kim Jung Un was reelected dictator of North Korea with 120% of the vote yesterday.

Here he is examining 4 new "Weapons Of Mass Destruction" (Accordions .. musician joke ):


----------



## Bentleysmom

Right after a bath I'm sure


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit

This is sooooo true...


----------



## Tennyson

petting zoo


----------



## Pudden

dborgers said:


>


that reminds me of that time after Pudden's night out:


----------



## dborgers

Pudden said:


> that reminds me of that time after Pudden's night out:


Did Pudden tell you everything the morning after?


----------



## Pudden

dborgers said:


> Did Pudden tell you everything the morning after?


...she claimed she couldn't remember a thing.....yeah, as if!


----------



## dborgers

*Iraq Vet Reunited With His Service Dog*

For four years in Iraq, Air Force Technical Sergeant David Simpson served alongside a German Shepherd named Robbie. When Simpson retired last year for medical reasons, the service dog was still working, and the two parted ways. 

"[It's] probably the most difficult task we have to do, other than having your dog passing away," Simpson told Fox's Tampa Bay station WTVT. "It was very tough to go through, and you don't know if the dog understands. Having to say goodbye, that is heartbreaking."

That changed when Simpson heard Robbie was "hangin' it up." He paid $2,000 for the next flight to Germany, planning to adopt his canine friend and bring him home to Mulberry, Fla. The duo's heartwarming reunion was captured on camera and uploaded to YouTube by WTVT. 







Two more recent stories:

Reunited in retirement: Marine veteran and his trained service dog together again | Port City Daily
A hero's welcome: K-9 reunites with partner in Bloomfield - MyWabashValley.com


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

dborgers said:


> For four years in Iraq, Air Force Technical Sergeant David Simpson served alongside a German Shepherd named Robbie. When Simpson retired last year for medical reasons, the service dog was still working, and the two parted ways.
> 
> "[It's] probably the most difficult task we have to do, other than having your dog passing away," Simpson told Fox's Tampa Bay station WTVT. "It was very tough to go through, and you don't know if the dog understands. Having to say goodbye, that is heartbreaking."
> 
> That changed when Simpson heard Robbie was "hangin' it up." He paid $2,000 for the next flight to Germany, planning to adopt his canine friend and bring him home to Mulberry, Fla. The duo's heartwarming reunion was captured on camera and uploaded to YouTube by WTVT.
> 
> Retired Air Force Sgt. flies to Germany to adopt service dog - YouTube
> 
> 
> Two more recent stories:
> 
> Reunited in retirement: Marine veteran and his trained service dog together again | Port City Daily
> A hero's welcome: K-9 reunites with partner in Bloomfield - MyWabashValley.com


I love that video Danny! People that are worried about their dog forgetting them while they're on vacation need to watch it


----------



## Bentleysmom

Hahahahaha..................


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> I love that video Danny! People that are worried about their dog forgetting them while they're on vacation need to watch it


That's for sure. Huge kudos to this guy for all the time and money he spent to be reunited.

In May, I'm going to have a reunion with a boy I fostered for 8 months. He's been in his wonderful new home since December 2011. I'm thinking he'll remember me. I sure have never forgotten him!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Webb and Lorenzo sharing a nose kiss at Paws for Purple Hearts.*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

Rough Saturday Night.........


----------



## murphy1

The guy in the robe looks like my Shamus,,,,,a dogue de bordeaux....a little smaller than Shamus but the same beautiful face!!! A wonderful breed!!!!


----------



## Burd

ScottyUSN said:


>


Haha, I have my own version of this. :lol:


----------



## abradshaw71

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


This is so Josie!


----------



## Bentleysmom

She left the camera running when she left because the dog isn't allowed on the bed. I love this!!!


----------



## Cody the goldy

this is by far the most cutest photo Ive seen of a golden retriever.


----------



## abradshaw71

Bentleysmom said:


> She left the camera running when she left because the dog isn't allowed on the bed. I love this!!!



The cat is pretty funny too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

Combo of a golden baking and a hilarious spelling mistake. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Bentleysmom said:


> She left the camera running when she left because the dog isn't allowed on the bed. I love this!!!


That was HILARIUS!!!!


----------



## dborgers

I noticed how he double and triple checked the door before jumping on the bed and afterwards too, as well as the window. Smart boy knows exactly what he's doing LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## abradshaw71

Sort of the story of my life!


----------



## love never dies

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j...tc9yCTMhuTdd1LmurRL_RE-w&ust=1395273008234343


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## meadows

Hahah found this one on instagram. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## dborgers

*Abandoned Pit Bull Learns To Love Again, Reminds Us Of The Power Of Forgiveness*















An abandoned dog who's had the courage to love again is teaching us about the power of forgiveness. 

In the video above, captured by Annie Hart, Gideon the pit bull undergoes a tremendous transformation after being rescued from starvation and sickness. 
Hart, the executive director of animal rescue group Bill Foundation, told The Huffington Post in an email that Gideon, who was found with a registered microchip, had been in terrible shape when she went to rescue him in December. The pooch, who had deep lacerations around his neck, was starving and suffering from multiple bacterial and highly contagious fungal infections. 

He was in "major pain," Hart said, adding that Gideon was "by far one of the sickest dogs" she'd ever seen.

Since Gideon had a registered microchip, Hart said she immediately tried contacting the dog's owners after bringing the sickly pup to Animal Wellness Centers in Los Angeles for treatment. 

"Whenever I find a stray, I always hope there is a wonderful family that went through a horrific sequence of events that lead to losing their dog and they are desperately missing them," she said. "Sadly, this wasn’t the case for Gideon. His registered owners told the microchip company that they didn’t want Gideon anymore and hung up."

Though it's unclear if Gideon suffered from actual physical abuse at the hands of his owners, Hart says that the pup "definitely suffered emotional abuse and serious neglect." 

In the video of Gideon's rescue, the long-suffering dog is seen trembling in fear of the people trying to help him. Hart says it took her and her two companions three hours of gentle coaxing to get Gideon to finally trust them enough to leave with them. 

But three months on, Gideon has undergone a remarkable transformation, says Hart.

After weeks of medical treatment, his health has mostly returned, and, thanks to the outpouring of love and support he's received from the people at Bill Foundation, as well as the volunteers and doctors at Animal Wellness Centers (which generously covered Gideon's hefty medical bill), the pooch has regained his trust of humans. 

"His beautiful spirit blossomed while his body healed," Hart said.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

I shed a few tears watching that one Danny. That's about how sad Ky was when we first got her. I loved seeing his smile in the end!


----------



## dborgers

Joyce, when he was standing on the porch shaking for all he was worth I 'got something in my eye' too. 

Rescue is such a wonderful thing. Ky hit the doggie lottery when he wound up at your house


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Gideon. He was so scared! The transformation was amazing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

Golden Retriever rescued after surviving 12 days following Washington mudslide. YEAH!!! :

Nearly two weeks after the deadly mudslide in Oso, Wash., searchers found a dog that somehow survived both the tragedy and the aftermath.

Boomer, a golden retriever, has cuts on his arms and legs and hip problems, according to KING 5 News. He's currently being cared for at a local veterinary clinic. Gary Chittim, the station's environmental specialist, added via Twitter that the pooch is in stable condition.

(His people did not survive, but there are multiple offers to adopt him)


----------



## Tennyson

cute stuff


----------



## dborgers

Update on "Boomer" posted above:



> Initially it was thought Boomer was a landslide survivor and that his owners had perished, but the veterinarian who treated Boomer's injuries said he was in contact with Boomer's owner and the dog is not a landslide survivor.
> 
> According to the veterinarian, Boomer lives about two to three miles away from the slide and wandered from his home and ended up in the debris field. His injuries are from the rough terrain in the field.
> 
> The veterinarian said Boomer's current owner lost her brother in the landslide. He used to be Boomer's owner, but he had given Boomer to his sister when he moved away.


When I first saw the story I felt really bad that Boomer, a senior, would have to start a new life after losing his people. Good ending to his story)


----------



## Tennyson

cute stuff


----------



## dborgers




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Ksdenton

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5093222
26 Majestic Dogs Who Totally Redefine Perfection


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ksdenton said:


> 26 Majestic Dogs Who Totally Redefine Perfection
> 26 Majestic Dogs Who Totally Redefine Perfection


Fantastic pictures, love them.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


>


And he's in compliance with the city's Leash law-Love it!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Friends of Golden Retrievers-FB*


----------



## Tennyson

funny stuff


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

funny stuff


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

*Now that's a kiss*


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

ScottyUSN said:


> *Now that's a kiss*


I guess you're okay so long as she doesn't slip you the tongue...sorry I just couldn't resist. :yuck:

Pete & Woody


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

My current boy "Bogey" is a hand holder.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Saturday We had 90 degree's and sunny. Yesterday we had Tornado warnings, Hail, and T-Storms, Today we had snow flurries (I have one big furry boy that was very happy with that). 

A photo I stole from yesterdays dryline storm.


----------



## Wendy427

ScottyUSN said:


> Saturday We had 90 degree's and sunny. Yesterday we had Tornado warnings, Hail, and T-Storms, Today we had snow flurries (I have one big furry boy that was very happy with that).
> 
> A photo I stole from yesterdays dryline storm.


Wow what a cool photo!


----------



## dborgers

*Homeless Man's Dog Waits For Him Outside Hospital For 8 Days*






A patient pup was finally reunited with his owner who was hospitalized for more than a week in Brazil.

According to local reports, the dog waited outside the hospital in Passo Fundo for eight days while his owner, Lauri da Costa, was undergoing an operation. In a heartwarming video, filmed by animal rights group ComPaTA, Seco jumps on the Brazilian man after the two are reunited in the hospital's courtyard. 

Costa, a homeless man who lives with his dog in the Rio Grande do Sul city, arrived at the hospital on March 31 after he was hit in the face. Though initially treated for the injury, doctors reportedly discovered the man had melanoma and required surgery. 

As Costa underwent skin cancer treatment, his faithful pet waited outside in the parking lot, since hospital rules do not permit animals to enter. Hospital staff provided food and water for the dog over the course of the week, Extra reports. 

After eight days, when Costa was finally allowed to receive visitors, hospital workers arranged for the man to reunite with Seco in the facility's courtyard.

The stirring story is reminiscent of another report last year in which a dog was found waiting outside a hospital emergency room in Idaho after his owner was transported there by ambulance.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

This 13 yr. old girl from Mongolia hunts with her bald eagle.
The last photo is just a random Mongolian girl with her camel.


----------



## Tennyson

This cracked me up.


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Amazing and Cute*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

This is a good one:


----------



## Tennyson

Cute and the last one is clever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

This is pretty neat


----------



## Zuca's mom

So sweet! That cat is amazing.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

From FB Dog Bless You:

This beautiful puppy at The Seeing Eye, Inc. has a big harness to fill!


----------



## OutWest

Ha ha! Dogs make the silliest faces.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden




----------



## ScottyUSN

Love these:


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## Tennyson

Some Sunday funnies:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Surf Dog Richocet*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

*From Vira Nova: 
Girl with Cerebral Palsy is graduating. Her service dog in his graduation cap and gown.*


----------



## Bentleysmom

I've been gone so long forgive me if these have been posted before...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Both of those are great, Joyce!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

Good stuff:


----------



## Tennyson

Forgot these.


----------



## Tennyson

This designer really fell for her line.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Happy Dogs and a Cat in Australia*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Looks comfortable and you should never swallow your bubblegum


----------



## ang.suds

Made me laugh


----------



## kwhit

Tennyson said:


> This designer really fell for her line.


What got me is that the last model in line looked at her but didn't even stop to see if she was okay, she just kept on walking. "On with the show", right?


----------



## PiratesAndPups




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

I'm not a cat person, but after seeing this video they just received some serious bonus points! I was fairly sure the title "Cat saves boy from dog attack" was going to be a title blown out of proportion compared to the video, I was very wrong. Amazing cat.


----------



## murphy1

When I was a child, before we had a dog, we always had cats. We had a big red tom cat we called Jake. A dog came into our yard and old Jake jumped on his back and chased him out of our yard. Cats are wonderful pets, very smart and can be quite tough!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

murphy1 said:


> When I was a child, before we had a dog, we always had cats. We had a big red tom cat we called Jake. A dog came into our yard and old Jake jumped on his back and chased him out of our yard. Cats are wonderful pets, very smart and can be quite tough!!!


My mother breed Persians when I was a kid. I can't see any of those cats doing this. Like dogs, different breeds of cats have different personalities.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

*How Very True*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Brinkleythegolden




----------



## ScottyUSN

Sad yet sweet story. Buddy the GR stays with 81 year old mans who passed away while cross country skiing... 

81...He passed away the way he wanted to. Skiing with his dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

In a touching video from the Beagle Freedom Project, nine beagles are rescued from a lab in Nevada and brought to a grassy backyard in Las Vegas so they can see sunshine and feel grass under their paws for the first time.

The pups appear apprehensive at first, having spent their entire lives in small cages . But soon, after each is brought out from the van one by one, they start to explore their surroundings and revel in their newfound freedom.


----------



## OutWest

*This is great...*

I really did a double take when I glanced at this picture...


----------



## Tennyson

cute and funny.......


----------



## dborgers

The Jeopardy judges would have to give all three a 'correct answer' to that question LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder-











The boring old ball-


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

*A few for the Memorial Day weekend*


----------



## OutWest

Nice prayer...


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bodiesmummy

Kinda what I look like when wet:yuck:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

*VIDEO: WW II Veteran Offers Vivid Memories of D-Day*










*VIDEO LINK:* World War II Veteran Offers Vivid D-Day Memories - NBC News

Mr. Gorman survived the landing on Omaha Beach. 90 years old today, Edward Gorman has spent the rest of his life being an advocate for veterans and founding veteran support groups.

To all veterans of foreign wars: THANK YOU 

And God bless all the members of The Greatest Generation, who not only endured the Depression and saved the world from tyranny, but then went on to build a wonderful world for us to grow up in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Eowyn

Fish scares dog. I watched it muted the first time, but didn't think it was as funny the second time when I realized the owners intentionally set the dog up for it. 
http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/videos/fish-scares-heck-out-of-dog


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## Brinkleythegolden

GoldenCamper said:


>


OMG--this is so Brinkley! He doesn't get it too often because I keep after him. Grossssssssssss!


----------



## pb2b

So true. So true.


----------



## dborgers

So there really is such a place? Don't forget the paddle!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

The caption was: Just remember, a simple headscarf can jazz up any outfit!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

dborgers said:


> So there really is such a place? Don't forget the paddle!!


Okay, Danny--that's funny! But remember, you are usually up that creek WITHOUT a paddle!


----------



## dborgers

fozziesmom said:


> Okay, Danny--that's funny! But remember, you are usually up that creek WITHOUT a paddle!


That's why I recommend bringing a paddle or two before launching in that creek LOL


----------



## ang.suds

Fozzie's mom...that reminds me of our Subira. Whenever we put headscarves or hats on her, it's almost like she starts laughing. Sense of humor


----------



## dborgers

*Goldens pray before eating *

This is pretty neat. Three goldens and a golden doodle in Taiwan are trained to say grace before eating. Keep watching. There's more after they're done eating. 

(PS - The woman in the video says what sounds like "Shay Shay" (Xièxiè) in the prayer, which means 'thank you' in Chinese)


----------



## dborgers

A repost to honor the incredibly brave men who stormed the beaches at Normandy 70 years ago today to mark the beginning of the end of WW2, saving the world from tyranny. Here is one man's account of Omaha beach, one of five beaches stormed on D-Day, June 6, 1944. The video linked below is quite moving:

*









*VIDEO LINK: World War II Veteran Offers Vivid D-Day Memories - NBC News

Mr. Gorman survived the landing on Omaha Beach. 90 years old now, Edward Gorman has spent the rest of his life being an advocate for veterans and founding veteran support groups.

And God bless all the members of The Greatest Generation, who not only endured the Depression and saved the world from tyranny, but then went on to build a wonderful world for us to grow up in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

*Why I don't do sit-ups anymore...*

Or at least that's what I tell myself, LOL. :


----------



## ScottyUSN

Me and this pup would get along well!


----------



## love never dies

*I hate the cat...*


----------



## OutWest

A vet hospital with a sense of humor. Ha ha!


----------



## OutWest

I wonder if other dogs notice things like tails on other dogs...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From PetGuide.com*

This #cat clearly needs some #MondayMotivation - Check out PetShaming.net for more laughs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

*Don't Do Yoga With Your Dog Nearby, Unless You Don't Want To Do Yoga (*LOL!!* )*​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That video is so funny.

Pretty much that way in my house, my guys think you're there to play.
If you're down on the floor at their level for any reason, you are fair game.........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Wendy427

*Beautiful Golden pictures...*

...found on FB this morning:

The Most Stunning Photos of Golden Retrievers You'll See


----------



## Pammie

I want to go too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*"Daddy's Sofa Snooze" from Off the Leash*


----------



## dborgers

Family's missing golden retriever, lost at a Lake Tahoe campground, returns 2 years later (with VIDEO):

Dog Lost for 2 Years May Have Used Smell to Find Her Family | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Entertainment | Comcast


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

Anticipation!!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Joyce :wavey::wavey: 

Great to see you!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

This just made me laugh out loud!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

This is on my wall where I make the dogs dinners. I read it to them daily.


----------



## dborgers

*This Abandoned Dog With Dreadlocks Gets Rescued And Receives Lots Of Love*


----------



## ktkins7

The caption on the bottom says: 9 month old sisters, Rainy and Skeeter just couldn’t help it.


----------



## Bentleysmom

He gets Father of the year award from me!!!!
I have to share this video, nothing to do with dogs but I cried when I watched it. Dad has danced with her in over 100 and she won 20. Not that that matters. I'll add the link to the story if you want to read it too.

Father and disabled daughter McKenzie Carey win pageants with touching waltz | Mail Online


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So touching, Joyce!


----------



## ktkins7




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

In case you were thinking _you _were having a bad day


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## dborgers

Two shelter dogs who, without a real home and people to love them, found friendship in one another

Moving Image Shows 2 Shelter Dogs Who Turned To Each Other For Love And Companionship


----------



## dborgers

Golden shows the proper etiquette for eating corn on the cob


----------



## dborgers

*Dog Coughs Up Missing Wedding Ring Lost 6 Years Ago*










Dog Coughs Up Missing Wedding Ring Lost 6 Years Ago - ABC News


----------



## ScottyUSN

"Puppy pile! A large litter of 7-week-old golden retrievers has piled into a flying saucer. The puppies love sleeping in the saucers even though they have plenty of fleece beds all around. The photographer had to sneak up on the pups to catch this pic, because moments later, they were all running to the door of their pen for some puppy love!" - via The Seeing Eye, Inc. —


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> Golden shows the proper etiquette for eating corn on the cob
> 
> å¹»ã�®çœŸç�*ã�¨ã�†ã‚‚ã‚�ã�“ã�— - YouTube


That's amazing! He's really good at that.


----------



## dborgers

OutWest said:


> That's amazing! He's really good at that.


The guy who posted that vid on YouTube has many more. They're all pretty neat


----------



## dborgers

*Silly Dog Just Can't Understand Why Statue Doesn't Want To Play A Game Of Fetch*​* 




*


----------



## ang.suds

HAHAHHAHAHHA. I love when he drops the stick for "him".


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Bentleysmom

This is what Bentley's face looks like when he has to wait his turn behind Ky


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Off the Leash, The Joys of Summer*


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Yeah, goldens don't make great guard dogs, lol! For a tennis ball or a cookie, mine will show you where the valuables are kept


----------



## Pammie

LOL! You know its true!


----------



## OutWest

saw this on FB just now...so true.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## PiratesAndPups




----------



## dborgers

Not dog related at all, but I thought I'd share this funny video of Joe Cocker at Woodstock I've loved since first seeing it a couple years ago. 

For those of you who remember Cocker, it was hard to make out what he was singing on this song. This video clears it up!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

Bet you can't watch just once...Turn the sound up!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden




----------



## ScottyUSN

Great capture of the other breed of dog I love (Leonberger).


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## dborgers

Scotty, when I saw the pic of the Leonburger it was very large, so all I saw was the paw and the girl's face. Thought it might be a lion. WOW, those are some BIG PAWS!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

This mixed breed stuff has gone too far....:


----------



## ScottyUSN

dborgers said:


> Scotty, when I saw the pic of the Leonburger it was very large, so all I saw was the paw and the girl's face. Thought it might be a lion. WOW, those are some BIG PAWS!!


Yes the paws are very big and heavy and young Leo's can be very clumsy when using them!


----------



## OutWest

GoldenCamper said:


> This mixed breed stuff has gone too far....:


This is hysterical!


----------



## dborgers

*What to do once you’ve finished all the beer*

Pretty neat!


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> Pretty neat!
> 
> Michael Jackson on Beer Bottles - YouTube


That was amazing... Such pure musical tones.


----------



## kwhit

Amazing!...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvb6Ny9uGrE


----------



## dborgers

kwhit said:


> Amazing!...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvb6Ny9uGrE


Indeed!!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

No caption necessary


----------



## OutWest

Deleted ... Hope to repost with language fixed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

I think this will pass muster... the original language was kind of crude and didn't meet the board's standards. Here you go...


----------



## Pammie

Watch til the end!

http://youtu.be/tHvExOg4NI0


----------



## kwhit

I wish we could play this video on a continuous loop outside of every pet store that sells puppies...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3vyK75-r3g


----------



## ScottyUSN

A Leonberger breeder with a flare for photography just posted these on Global Leonberger Lovers Face book page. I had to share...


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


>


Ha ha! I wondered why the music and then I got it! Very cute.


----------



## mylissyk

ScottyUSN said:


> A Leonberger breeder with a flare for photography just posted these on Global Leonberger Lovers Face book page. I had to share...


That is so funny!


----------



## OutWest

Ha ha! A smile for the day...  This reminds me of Tucker, who thinks he's still the size of a grown Chihuahua.


----------



## OutWest

This dog's array of tricks is amazing. He and his owner are clearly very much in tune.



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=609519219097102&id=551249781590713


----------



## kwhit

Not dog related, but it made me laugh ...


----------



## Bentleysmom

hahahahaha


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

This is bad, but funny:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## MercyMom

*This is the most adorable cute face ever!*

I found this adorable Golden named Jaxon on Pinterest. I tried to find out exactly his pedigree. He's got the cutest face, the kind I could fuss over forever! What a snuggie pie! Squeeeeeal!:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies

*they'll love you forever, they mean it*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

*Cuteness Overload*


----------



## OutWest

Ha! Dog puppet with a bone barks at all the dogs that stop by. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEbb1tl5Qbk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

OutWest said:


> Ha! Dog puppet with a bone barks at all the dogs that stop by.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEbb1tl5Qbk


That was funny and cute


----------



## ScottyUSN

*One for NewfieMom... Italian SAR team:*


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> *One for NewfieMom... Italian SAR team:*



The Search and Rescue Team couldn't afford a motor for that raft? I think the Italians spend enough money on maritime pastimes so that they shouldn't need to depend on a puppy to get them places!

NewfieMom


----------



## mudEpawz

Too cute not to share! 

Puppy love :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZv70PG9eXM


----------



## NewfieMom

mudEpawz said:


> Too cute not to share!
> 
> Puppy love :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZv70PG9eXM


That video reminded me of the visit my husband and I made in 1978 to see the litter from which we got our Golden puppy, Brit. Before we left to go to the breeder's home he warned me several times to say _nothing_. He did not want me committing to a puppy. So I kept my mouth shut...and he, who was not the one dying for a dog, just melted when he saw all those little puppies walking over their brothers and sisters!

NewfieMom


----------



## mudEpawz

NewfieMom said:


> That video reminded me of the visit my husband and I made in 1978 to see the litter from which we got our Golden puppy, Brit. Before we left to go to the breeder's home he warned me several times to say _nothing_. He did not want me committing to a puppy. So I kept my mouth shut...and he, who was not the one dying for a dog, just melted when he saw all those little puppies walking over their brothers and sisters!
> 
> NewfieMom


AWWWWE! Your hubby sounds like a keeper. Lets face it, you cant say no to those cute little faces!!! *squeal!*


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> The Search and Rescue Team couldn't afford a motor for that raft? I think the Italians spend enough money on maritime pastimes so that they shouldn't need to depend on a puppy to get them places!
> 
> NewfieMom


Not sure if you're kidding about the motor, but the boat pull is part of the training. Very impressive. 

Here an article I found that also uses that photo:

Boat Dogs to the Rescue! Photo of the Week | YachtPals.com


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Not sure if you're kidding about the motor....


Um, yes. I have a dry sense of humor, *Scotty*. But I do appreciate your posting more information, anyway. I am a bit enamoured of the way the Italians train Newfies for water rescue. I have seen many videos of their doing that on YouTube. Some involve the Newfies being dropped out of helicopters. I have also seen several amateur videos made by individuals and families of their Newfs towing small boats with one person or a family in them. It really is quite impressive! The dogs are strong and their lung capacity is amazing!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> Um, yes. I have a dry sense of humor, *Scotty*. But I do appreciate your posting more information, anyway. I am a bit enamoured of the way the Italians train Newfies for water rescue. I have seen many videos of their doing that on YouTube. Some involve the Newfies being dropped out of helicopters. I have also seen several amateur videos made by individuals and families of their Newfs towing small boats with one person or a family in them. It really is quite impressive! The dogs are strong and their lung capacity is amazing!
> 
> NewfieMom


I figured... I would love to attend that training. 

They even have a Leo or two on call.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Melfice

ScottyUSN said:


>


LMAO I would LOVE to do this to people too! Awesome video


----------



## bentleybca123

"Strawberry? I wanted vanilla!!"


----------



## NewfieMom

*Protective Newfoundland Dogs*

While looking for some of the videos I like in order to respond to Scotty's photos, I came across this old favorite of mine. It is one of several favorites I have in which Newfoundland dogs try to perusade their owners not to enter pools; dive off diving boards; or engage in other hazardous activites around water. In some of the videos the Newfs jump into the water and gently pull out their owners by the arms.

The icing on the cake tonight was that as I was "previewing" this video Griffin heard the dogs in it and, contrary to his usual custom, set up a storm of barking in the next room. At 11:00 PM while my father was asleep! Griffin NEVER barks just because he hears something. Just because other dogs bark. Just because someone comes to the door. Just because there are cars in the driveway. Just because a SWAT team took a battering ram to our front door. NOTHING disturbs Griffin!

So I concluded that he must have heard the timbre of the barking and known, intuitively, that he was hearing a Newfoundland. He responded so differently to the barking he heard tonight that I really couldn't contain him! He is outside right now as I type because he had to go investigate the source of the barking!

So...if you want to see the source of the barking, watch the video!

NewfieMom

Video of Protective Newfoundland Dogs...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gavgbScUxHg


----------



## kwhit

A member on my Dane board posted this video. This is her comment on it...
*
"Lola saw me tickling my son and she thought she would try it. Make sure you have the sound on if you like baby giggles!"*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=319814144856977&l=9214516118597624555


----------



## NewfieMom

kwhit said:


> A member on my Dane board posted this video. This is her comment on it...
> *
> "Lola saw me tickling my son and she thought she would try it. Make sure you have the sound on if you like baby giggles!"*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=319814144856977&l=9214516118597624555


I would have liked to have seen it, but Facebook is blocked on this computer. Is it also on YouTube?

NewfieMom


----------



## OutWest

Very sweet YouTube vid from Japan of a loving Golden and cat...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=gSNCyGOJmqI


----------



## NewfieMom

This could absolutely have been my Newfoundland. My dog is _exactly_ like the dog (Gizzy) in the video. He lies on his back in the same position; he responds the same way if you play with his mouth (which, by the way, is irresistiblehttps://www.google.com/search?clien...ivyATfzYC4Cg&ved=0CBwQvwUoAA&biw=1657&bih=889 to do if you have a Newfie); and he wrestles the same way. Newfies never disappoint in the snorting and grunting department, either. They make delightful little sounds all the time, snuffle at everything on walks, and snore loudly.

Video of Gizzy...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdFBIlD19ik

NewfieMom


----------



## Pammie

The cat pillow video Outwest posted above is so sweet...watch to see how their relationship started out! :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: LOL!


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> Very sweet YouTube vid from Japan of a loving Golden and cat...
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=gSNCyGOJmqI


That is more than "very sweet". That is wonderful! Thank you so much for putting it up here, Kathleen!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Pammie said:


> The cat pillow video Outwest posted above is so sweet...watch to see how their relationship started out! :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: LOL!


Oh, Pammie! That is a great video, too. The dog just keeps closing his eyes to ward off the kitten's attacks. It's as if he knows it's a baby that's attacking him and he's willing to let it all pass. What a wonderful dog!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

The video from Japan of the Golden Retriever and the cat and its predecessor led me to try to find more Japanese videos of dogs. I found one adorable one of a non-Golden and her puppies, but then came across this one and thought that I would share it, instead. It was posted by the same person who posted the two videos of the dog and cat.

Golden Retriever Mother and Puppies (10 Days Old)...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQRMstYoOEY&index=41&list=UU31rcsucRXaibSifUxwImhg

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

*Some Special Homecomings*

Some special soldiers' homecomings...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKBcs9tNWg8

NewfieMom


----------



## Ksdenton

http://youtu.be/WX3UkXuWE8s


----------



## Ksdenton

Pammie said:


> The cat pillow video Outwest posted above is so sweet...watch to see how their relationship started out! :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: LOL!



Goldens are the BEST!


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> Some special soldiers' homecomings...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKBcs9tNWg8
> 
> NewfieMom


Love them all but the Golden in the airport is my favorite.


----------



## pb2b

Ksdenton said:


> http://youtu.be/WX3UkXuWE8s



This video proves who the real masters are.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Love them all but the Golden in the airport is my favorite.


It was mine, too, Scotty. I know I am partial, but I kept looking at him and he was crying in such a "human" way I could understand. I just understood everything he said and wanted to hug him, too!

NewfieMom


----------



## Pammie

This dog is sooo funny! There is a disclaimer that assures us all that nothing is medically wrong with her, she is just a goof! :


----------



## dborgers

15 year old golden retriever, Bretagne (pronounced _Brittany_). who lives in Cypress, Texas with her owner, is nominated for a NYC Hero Award:

*Last Known 9/11 Search Dog Returns to World Trade Center Site*

NBC Nightly News VIDEO:
Last Known 9/11 Search Dog Returns to World Trade Center Site - NBC News


----------



## Ksdenton

This could be my dog!


----------



## OutWest

Ksdenton said:


> View attachment 439874
> 
> This could be my dog!


Classic, absolutely classic.


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Great Story...*


----------



## NewfieMom

This is a _new_ video on YouTube. I kind of keep track of the videos of Newfoundland dogs on YouTube, at least as much as I am able to, and and this one was new to me today. I think it is charming.

The Newfoundland Dog...




NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> *
> 
> Great Story...*


Unbearably sad to see what was done to Xena. I wouldn't have clicked on this had I known what I was going to see. I am by far too self-protective. But it is the most wonderful, inspiring story on earth and brought tears to my eyes. Kudos to that mother. One could tell that it was natural for her to be talking about private, family matters in front of a camera!!! 

Wonderful child. Wonderful dog. God bless all of them.

Thank you for posting this, *Scotty*.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## NewfieMom

*Newfoundland and Spaniel Puppy Playing*

I came across this video of a Newfoundland dog and a Spaniel puppy playing. I liked it not only because it was cute. (It is. In my opinion it is _very_ cute.) I also liked it because of the insights into dogs' behavior which it provided.

If you watch it all the way through you will see that many times the young puppy will charge at the older, bigger Newf only to throw himself onto his back and show the Newf his throat when he thinks that the Newf might need reassurance that he is actually submissive to him and that this is all a game. Then he charges at the Newf again.

I keep watching the video because I find it both entertaining and educational. I hope that some of you like it.

Video of Nefoundland and Spaniel Puppy Playing...




NewfieMom


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies.


----------



## OutWest

*silly video ... patient cat, funny monkey*

hope this works.....had trouble copying the link...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=704032759679088


----------



## dborgers

Deep thought


----------



## ScottyUSN

Perfect response to being left in a car!

Now go chew the leather seats


----------



## maggiesmommy

My mom sent me this a few days ago...


----------



## NewfieMom

maggiesmommy said:


> My mom sent me this a few days ago...


I thought that the notion that testing a dog's DNA had become ubiquitous was hysterical! It isn't far from the reality that we hear on this forum, after all. Nowadays as soon as an owner starts to wonder what mix his dog is, someone suggests a DNA test. Back when we were children, dogs were dogs! 

NewfieMom


----------



## OutWest

This is so true.


----------



## dborgers

*NY Dog Turns Up in Florida Nearly 3 Years (2000 miles away) After Disappearance*

The dog's dad thinks someone stole her from his yard. Video at the link below.

NY Dog Turns Up in Florida Nearly 3 Years After Disappearance | NBC New York


----------



## ScottyUSN

Not a dog video but too cute not to share.


----------



## dborgers

*These Dogs That Comforted Each Other In Shelter Have Now Found A Caring Forever Home Together*

The two dogs in the photo below were dropped off at a central Florida animal shelter within a day of each other. They became instant best friends.

"They are still connected at the hip. They walk side by side," says their new mom, Ronda Chewning. "They even eat side by side."

Chewning says she'd never been involved with the animal rescue community before seeing the photo of the boys -- the tan one was called Darby at the time; the black-and-white dog hadn't been named yet -- on the Second Chance Rescue Facebook page.

It was the end of August, and the 3-year-old dogs' situation was described as "urgent." They were scheduled to be euthanized in early September if no one were to take them home.

"I had no plan to get any dogs, let alone two," Chewning says. "We live on a tight budget, and two dogs weren't in the budget."

READ MORE: These Dogs That Comforted Each Other In Shelter Have Now Found A Caring Forever Home Together


----------



## T-Joy

What a great story !!! <3 Thanks God <3


----------



## dborgers

T-Joy said:


> What a great story !!! <3 Thanks God <3


You're welcome, you kindhearted animal rescuer


----------



## T-Joy

I just have a need to post this and to say one thing more: 
Dear Life thank you for...all these and also Thank you for having such a wonderful Friends like Danny and Jane are <3


----------



## ScottyUSN

*A few from Dog Bless You*



















Huskies do like cold weather:









Seeing Eye Dogs in training taking in a ball game:


----------



## dborgers




----------



## ktkins7




----------



## ScottyUSN

A few that near and dear to me...


----------



## NewfieMom

I was looking for a video that had the sounds my dog makes when he roars. Instead I came across this. It was too cute not to share. (And, yes, the puppy does look as if he could be a full-grown dog...but he's not!)

Nine Month Old Newfie Puppy and Friend...




NewfieMom


----------



## OutWest

This is quite a great use for a dog's nose... 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152411994210773&set=vb.273795515772&type=2&theater


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> This is quite a great use for a dog's nose...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152411994210773&set=vb.273795515772&type=2&theater


Sorry, Kathleen...I can't view this. Facebook is blocked on my computer. I can never view anything posted on Facebook. If this video is available in another place, please post it!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Here's an alternate link to the video... Very cool

Adorable Dog Returns Lost Items for KLM Airlines


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Here's an alternate link to the video... Very cool
> 
> Adorable Dog Returns Lost Items for KLM Airlines


Thank you so much for taking the time to make that available to me,* Scotty*. It wasn't something I could do for myself since I had no access to the original video.

*Kathleen*, thank you for posting the cute video! Great advertising for KLM!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

I want that bike!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Love it!


----------



## Pammie

Awwwwwwww!


----------



## mylissyk

puppies in the saddlebags, adorable!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## maggiesmommy

How long could you last? I tried it and lasted 82 seconds...


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## murphy1

God bless those that protect our wonderful country both human and canine!


----------



## goodog

*Grca password reset*



I ATE MY PASSWORD!! OH NO.... GRCA website


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

I know his pain. Rib crushing shows of affection!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Surf City Surf Dog Competition-2014*

Surf City Surf Dog Competition, Huntington Beach, CA-

Dog surfing contest in Huntington Beach: The must-see photos - LA Times






















It was the sixth year for the Unleashed by Petco Surf City Surf Dog Competition. A reported 65 four-legged competitors took part, with 2,500 two-legged fans on hand for the spectacle. It was the largest surf dog competition yet, organizer Lisa Scolman told the Orange County Register.

The dogs competed in four weight classes, plus "tandem" for pet-owner pairs and "shredder" -- because apparently even dogs can shred.


----------



## OutWest

Too sweet. reminds me of my Tessie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> I know his pain. Rib crushing shows of affection!


Boring as it gets to be asked how much my Newfie weighs, I found myself wondering how much that Saint Bernard *weighed*! I guess it's just a human thing to want to know the relative size and weight of a big dog!!!

Lovely video. Thanks for sharing, *Scotty*. (I kept wondering if that boy [or girl] was heavier than Griff as I watched, though.)

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

I understand it's typical for a male Saint Bernard to go over 200 lbs. With breed listing 250 lbs (healthy) males.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> I understand it's typical for a male Saint Bernard to go over 200 lbs. With breed listing 250 lbs (healthy) males.



No *wonder* our breeder said she didn't think Newfoundlands were really "a Giant Breed"! That remark has had my daughter and me giggling ever since she made it in January of 2011.... But now I know *why* she did. Everything is relative!!!

I have a delicate little flower here at 145 pounds!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## JanetBionda

Just a few that made me laugh. Have a great day!!! Thanks for the laughs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

CAROLINA MOM said:


>



Haha! I have one of Bentley like that and I love it!


----------



## Melfice

Ksdenton said:


> Haha! I have one of Bentley like that and I love it!
> View attachment 447353


Haha Bentley sure takes cute selfies!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

If your dog could text:

These “text messages from your dog” are absolutely hilarious! |


----------



## OutWest

*If dogs were on Facebook or GRF...*

How they would "like" things...


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies

Clever little 10-week-old Dachshund puppy Maddie rings the bell for treats….and keeps ringing, and ringing, and ringing! How adorable is she?


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Pammie




----------



## Marcus

Sup


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Not too spooky but plenty cute:*


----------



## love never dies




----------



## OutWest

*Cat teaches kitten all about puppies...(Friskies ad)*

It's an ad but very funny...

This Family Just Got A Puppy, You HAVE To See The Cat’s Reaction! Hilarious! : LittleThings.com – Amazing Videos, Stories and News from around the world. It’s the little things in life that matter the most!


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> It's an ad but very funny...
> 
> This Family Just Got A Puppy, You HAVE To See The Cat’s Reaction! Hilarious! : LittleThings.com – Amazing Videos, Stories and News from around the world. It’s the little things in life that matter the most!


Very cute. Thank you for sharing!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Here's more: "The Human Larva", still laughing


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Here's more: "The Human Larva", still laughing


I was quite taken with the introduction to "Vah-coom" and the magical curtains of invisibility!

NewfieMom


----------



## Tennyson

good stuff


----------



## ktkins7




----------



## OutWest

This is in another language, but as best as I can tell the dogs are in a contest to see how fast they make it from start to finish (their handler). 

I must say Goldens often have different priorities than their humans. 

Hilarious Golden Retriever Really Wants To Race But.. First Things First. | Pluble.com


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Too cute:*


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> This is in another language....


Cute. The signs look like Finnish to me, but I have never heard spoken Finnish.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> *
> 
> Too cute:*


A perfect fit.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

NewfieMom said:


> Cute. The signs look like Finnish to me, but I have never heard spoken Finnish.


I cannot let a language go unknown! I went and looked up some words and saw that the language of the video is Finnish. I actually taught myself a few words out of plain curiosity, then went back and watched the video. This time I noticed that the signs (which say "kennellitto" in blue and white) are followed by "fi." which, of course, stands for Finland. So if I had looked more closely in the first place, I would have spared myself some trouble!

But then I wouldn't have learned any Finnish words! "kennellitto" means "kennel club", so the signs all around the ring says "Kennel Club Finland". "Koira" which is on the video somewhere means "dog" and "kultainennoutaja" means Golden Retriever.

I have been fascinated with Finnish ever since my husband told me (decades ago) that it is not an Indo-European language, not of Sanskrit origin, and has mysterious origins. That its grammar is unlike languages I have studied (Romance languages, for instance) makes it a challenge and mysterious.

Sorry for the threadjack!

NewfieMom


----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## murphy1

That's how I eat every meal!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Family Photos*


----------



## Tennyson

Funny stuff:


----------



## Tennyson

fire moon...............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## jm2319

...


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Budding Member of the Boston PD K-9 Unit*


----------



## ScottyUSN

*Cutting teeth and carving a first pumpkin*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Happy Halloween from Bob Marley, aka Ray Charles*


----------



## mylissyk

This one struck me as special.


----------



## OutWest

I like this little pic a lot...


----------



## OutWest

a truly shaggy dog... a topiary! From the Atlanta Botanical Gardens...


----------



## Tennyson

The eyes have it.


----------



## pb2b

Tennyson said:


> The eyes have it.



Oh man, that dog is going to get a lot of cookies with those eyes.


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN

Beaker here is a 6 month old Leonberger who is just learning stairs. He puts a cute puppy twist on it... Love the floppy ears.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Beaker here is a 6 month old Leonberger who is just learning stairs. He puts a cute puppy twist on it... Love the floppy ears.


I love it!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I want to go sledding with this guy!


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> I want to go sledding with this guy!


Wonderful video and wonderful dog, but I suspect the title is off. It says the dog is body sledding in the snow, but I am ready to bet that hill is ice! 

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ssacres

ScottyUSN said:


>


My koi [almost that size] kisses me like that. I have been kissed by a fish.. And I liked it..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Marcus




----------



## pb2b

@Marcus - That is my dog's reaction to everything he encounters.


----------



## dborgers

*Golden Retriever Go On A Delightful Rampage During Obedience Competition*

Alright boy, you have two choices:

Option A) Run through this gauntlet of treats and toys, paying attention to none of them, for which you will be rewarded at the end with a scratch on the head.

Option B) Throw out every last bit of obedience training you've ever received and live it up, because life is short, and treats? Treats are meant to be eaten.

This golden retriever might not be the most well-behaved dog of the group, but his tail is wagging more for a reason. Hey -- if you had a nose that smelled delicious snacks from a mile away, you'd have a hard time resisting, too.

Way to live it up, buddy!!  (he's the 3rd dog in this video) LOL!!


----------



## OutWest

Saw this on facebook and felt the need to share.


----------



## pb2b

OutWest said:


> Saw this on facebook and felt the need to share.



They are missing stage 5. Shameless stealing when begging does not work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Where's the "drooling stage", my boy is like a faucet when we're eating pizza.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Ray Charles is ready for winter:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love Ray Charles, he looks so dashing in his coat and hat!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Cats and their Dogs*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


>


That's very cute... I only wish the product were as well made!


----------



## Tennyson

How does Ikea expect a baby to understand this graphic and read that many languages?


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

I'm going to cross post this video... It really made me laugh but so far no one else seems to find it humorous! Perhaps the followers of this thread will. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...est-video-ive-seen-long-time.html#post5195538


----------



## ScottyUSN

Salvation Army Santas move over, there’s a new jolly old elf in town. Meet Alvin, 150 or so pounds of warm brown fur, sweet eyes, and four platter-sized fuzzy paws. Add in a talent for using those paws to ring bells, and you have a fundraising phenom.

Alvin showed up at a Walmart, in Richmond, Indiana, on Black Friday and everyone stopped shopping and started flinging cash into the donation kettle.

Alvin, a 4-year-old Leonberger, has been ringing chimes for the Salvation Army for three years, usually brings in about $100 an hour.

It took about three minutes to teach him the bell trick, owner Steve Roberts told reporters, and it’s just a small part of his repertoire.

*NEWS VIDEO REPORT ADDED: http://www.theindychannel.com/news/good-news/friendly-pup-warms-hearts-rings-bell-for-salvation-army*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> I'm going to cross post this video... It really made me laugh but so far no one else seems to find it humorous! Perhaps the followers of this thread will.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...est-video-ive-seen-long-time.html#post5195538


I commented on this in the other thread where you posted it. I find it very true! I had a Golden and a Lab that ate *everything*. Now I have Newfoundland and I find he is indifferent to most food. If he smells bacon, of course, he is right there at your side. But even freshly cooked chicken in his dish doesn't make him come to eat!!! Certainly spaghetti without meat or cheese would leave him cold.

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Belgian Energy Co,'s commercial showing how much energy it takes for a new dad.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Kally76




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You're right, not much left to see. 

That's one BIG lobster......






ScottyUSN said:


>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

This doesn't have or really need a caption... LOL.


----------



## pb2b

OutWest said:


> This doesn't have or really need a caption... LOL.



That is ridiculously cute!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is PRICELESS, it's times like this when I wish we could give *many many* thanks!


----------



## ScottyUSN

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is PRICELESS, it's times like this when I wish we could give *many many* thanks!


Agreed! Priceless...


----------



## ScottyUSN

I know it's a GR Forum and I post way too many of these goofy Leonbergers, but I had to share anyway 

11 Week Old Odin and Herman from Norway:


----------



## kwhit

So cute...


----------



## ScottyUSN

From Dog Bless You:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I love seeing the pics of the beautiful Leonbergers.
It's fun seeing the different pictures.



ScottyUSN said:


> I know it's a GR Forum and I post way too many of these goofy Leonbergers, but I had to share anyway
> 
> 11 Week Old Odin and Herman from Norway:


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## OutWest

How true, how true...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Kally76




----------



## Kally76

Didn't load sorry! Can't delete the post.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Pammie




----------



## goodog

*A loose canine for sure!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

I like numbers four and ten best.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're all good!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## pb2b

OutWest said:


> I like numbers four and ten best.



Henry has already achieved number 4 three days into this new year.


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## OutWest

How true, how true...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*A Special Angel*

In Memory of Catherine Moore who devoted her life to rescuing dogs and sadly passed away this morning. (Saturday, 1/10/15)

Catherine knew she was terminally ill and contacted me in 2013 and asked me to draw this cartoon to be posted on her passing and crossing the Rainbow Bridge.

RIP Catherine and thank you for all your amazing work.

Off The Leash - Catherine Moore


----------



## ssacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> In Memory of Catherine Moore who devoted her life to rescuing dogs and sadly passed away this morning. (Saturday, 1/10/15)
> 
> Catherine knew she was terminally ill and contacted me in 2013 and asked me to draw this cartoon to be posted on her passing and crossing the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> RIP Catherine and thank you for all your amazing work.
> 
> Off The Leash - Catherine Moore


That's just a wonderful tribute. They are all waiting for us but now she is there to care for our babies till we are with them. RIP Catherine...


----------



## swishywagga

Great tribute, she sounds like an amazing lady.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Seeing the post online reminding people to be responsible dog owners in the cold weather.. 

Problem is... If you own a Leonberger or three, when you call them in you get looked at like your crazy!


----------



## ScottyUSN

No Golden? Pure sacrilege!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

* ScottyUSN- *

Love the "Ball Boys", they're great!

And the pics of the Leos in the snow, priceless!


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


That really made me laugh!


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Seeing the post online reminding people to be responsible dog owners in the cold weather..
> 
> Problem is... If you own a Leonberger or three, when you call them in you get looked at like your crazy!



When I first looked at the photo, Scotty, I thought they were Newfs. Especially the one on the far left could be a Newfie. Can you prove he's not? ;-)

Deb


----------



## GoldenCamper

So apparently girls don't fart so you blame it on me?


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> When I first looked at the photo, Scotty, I thought they were Newfs. Especially the one on the far left could be a Newfie. Can you prove he's not? ;-)
> 
> Deb


Prove it? I can come close. Here's the same three Leo's minus the snow  , and after going thru some of the owners incredible photo's, I will find an excuse to go to Sweden if/when I'm ever in search of another Leo.










Here's one for you...


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> "Prove it? I can come close. Here's the same three Leo's minus the snow  , and after going thru some of the owners incredible photo's, I will find an excuse to go to Sweden if/when I'm ever in search of another Leo.
> 
> Here's one for you..."
> 
> 
> Hi, Scotty! First of all, the Leonbergers are gorgeous without all that snow covering their fur! Just beautiful animals. I guess I am forced to concede that those three snow covered beasts in the first photo were all Leonbergers and not two Leonbergers and a Newfoundland, after all. Darn! I could have sworn I saw a frozen Newf under all that snow! The shape sure looked familiar.
> 
> The video: Sebastian, the Newfoundland in the video you posted, is the same Newfoundland in a video I posted in *this* thread:
> 
> I Want A Giant Breed Puppy...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/321570-i-want-giant-breed-puppy-5.html
> 
> At the time this video was made the little girl you show playing hide-and-seek with him was an infant and her mother was trying to show him how to be close to her without licking her all over!
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


----------



## ScottyUSN

When a very tired 11 week old Leo pups falls off the seat upside down but never wakes up.


----------



## Marcus




----------



## ScottyUSN

Bad owner, incredible dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Scotty*, I can't see the video, got a message saying it has been removed by the user.


----------



## ScottyUSN

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Scotty*, I can't see the video, got a message saying it has been removed by the user.


It's the dog that rides the bus alone to go to the dog park. Looks like it's all over the news now. 

Black lab rides bus alone to dog park


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> It's the dog that rides the bus alone to go to the dog park. Looks like it's all over the news now.
> 
> Black lab rides bus alone to dog park


What an adorable dog!!!! But I agree with you, Scotty, a dog like that is worth _*protecting*_!!! What a gem!!!

Deb


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's amazing, I would never let my dogs go by themselves anywhere.


----------



## ScottyUSN

None of those bad snowmen come into my yard....


----------



## OutWest

Saw this and had to share...very sweet.


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> Saw this and had to share...very sweet.


Kathleen, That's adorable! Thanks for sharing it!

Deb


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## NewfieMom

Ummm...couch rage? ;-)

Deb


----------



## 1oldparson

Too sweet - BTW, not my granddaughter.


----------



## NewfieMom

1oldparson said:


> Too sweet - *BTW, not my granddaughter*.


I didn't think so. If you made the trip to your son's already, you didn't post that you did. And *their* dog isn't a Golden. I know that you and your wife were planning to fly out there...this week? So I am hoping for some more photos.

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers

Yoga Class


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## rooroch

Carolina Mom - that is just like my house!!


----------



## NewfieMom

dborgers said:


> Yoga Class


When we put ice cubes down on the floor for Griffin, he gets down slowly starting in the position of the dogs in the circle. My daughter says he is getting down "like a big cat" (I think she means a lion or tiger, not a large house cat!). Sometimes she says that what he does is what "the people in the clubs" do when they dance. Whatever one calls it, it never fails to give her a big kick. She delights in watching him slowly descend to the floor for ice cubes and remarks on the size of his prodigious rear end.

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

rooroch said:


> Carolina Mom - that is just like my house!!


Definitely my house. 

The only time they move is when I drop something........


----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


I only have one, but he is large enough to block any walkway in our house. My poor father, at 94, has had to find ways around many of the walkways that one *can* walk around. Unfortunately, there are so many that one _cannot_ walk around! Dogs underfoot and my father is the only reason I do not have two dogs right now. The _only_ reason!

NewfieMom


----------



## OutWest

Where there's a will, there's a way...


----------



## NewfieMom

My best friend keeps telling me I should take more pictures of Griffin. Particularly when I tell her about some of the things he has done. A black dog does not photograph well, however. A black dog in the dark photographs even less well. I tried to photograph him lying in the snow at 5:00 AM today. It reminded me of the photo of the Leonbergers covered in snow that Scotty had posted. Griffin was lying comfortably under a blanket of snow. My coming out with a huge camera disturbed him, so he moved to a new location and settled in _there _to sleep! As a few more flakes fell on him, I tried to take his picture...and got rather a mess!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## kwhit

Great Dane chew toy.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Oldie but goodie video that relates to the snow we expect soon.


----------



## Marcus

Titled: Who misses being the only child?


----------



## dborgers

Buffing his online profile ...


----------



## dborgers

Bluffing bichon buffing his profile


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

Another great Super Bowl spot from Budweiser


----------



## NewfieMom

Oh, I* love* that puppy and the horses ad for Budweiser, Scotty! Thanks for posting it!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Zuca's mom

Ha! I think Zuca is feeling that same way these days since we got Paco!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Wendy427

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


I LOLd at this! Just yesterday morning while walking Maxi, we saw THREE different snowmen, each with a hat on and sticks for arms. Maxi ran up to each one wagging her tail and getting all excited! She thought they were people/kids to play with!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wendy427 said:


> I LOLd at this! Just yesterday morning while walking Maxi, we saw THREE different snowmen, each with a hat on and sticks for arms. Maxi ran up to each one wagging her tail and getting all excited! She thought they were people/kids to play with!


Aww what a silly girl, that would have made a great video!


----------



## Marcus




----------



## kbear

Marcus said:


>


not only funny but very true!


----------



## Marcus

Not a sharer


----------



## pb2b

This couldn't be more true for my boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Android commercial-Forever Friends*


----------



## ScottyUSN

Marcus said:


>


I have a few bottles of this shampoo and had a tears rolling when I read this.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Killer Whale just wants to play:


----------



## ScottyUSN

Very cute new Android commercial:


----------



## kbear

ScottyUSN said:


> Killer Whale just wants to play:


if that whale is luna, I believe he was killed by local fishermen for being a "pest" and scaring away the fish.


----------



## NewfieMom

kbear said:


> if that whale is luna, I believe he was killed by local fishermen for being a "pest" and scaring away the fish.



This is the story that was published in the "Seattle Times". It is very sad, but at least this version makes Luna's death sound like a tragic accident.

Link to article...The Seattle Times: Local News: Killer whale Luna apparently killed by tugboat propeller

NewfieMom


----------



## Pammie

Take that Baryshnikov!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> This is the story that was published in the "Seattle Times". It is very sad, but at least this version makes Luna's death sound like a tragic accident.
> 
> Link to article...The Seattle Times: Local News: Killer whale Luna apparently killed by tugboat propeller
> 
> NewfieMom


This is sad, but now make sense of some other Orca videos I've seen with the whale showing more than the normal interest in humans and boats...


----------



## Marcus




----------



## OutWest

Apologies if I have posted this twice. I thought I did so the other day but now don't see it...


----------



## OutWest

What I came here to post....

I do both.. Kid pics and dog pics. But more dog than kid. Wait not sure if that's true! Oh, well. Please don't tell DD!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## 1oldparson

Happy Valentines Day everyone. This is actually a picture I took of the lid of a box of candy a while back. The Golden looks just like our first Golden, Cheyenne.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Marcus




----------



## ktkins7

The Most Adorable Dog Portraits You’ll Ever See by Alicja Zmyslowska | artFido's Blog

Fetch Fails






Hopefully the video will work. Looks like it isn't, so here's the link http://youtu.be/0_6DeaRHWQc


----------



## ScottyUSN

Fetch Fails:


----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## Tennyson

RIP Mr. Spock


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Makomom

Love this!


----------



## Carmel

Not sure if already posted but one of my favorites:
HOW TO TELL IF YOUR DOG HAS BEEN IN A SEX SCANDEL


----------



## NewfieMom

I just saw this for the first time, but once before I posted something new to me and it was not new to the forum. I loved this.

Geico Ad Video...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvcj9xptNOQ&feature=youtu.be

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> I just saw this for the first time, but once before I posted something new to me and it was not new to the forum. I loved this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewfieMom


Hilarious!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Marcus




----------



## Bodiesmummy

found on facebook


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

A collection of cute big and giant breed photos... Link to all of them: Big Dogs that Think They’re Small Dogs


----------



## Claudia M

Not sure if this was already posted but I can surely relate!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Evidence that diversity is welcome in obedience schools.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tennyson said:


> Evidence that diversity is welcome in obedience schools.


I watched the video of this pig going through the Agility course, amazing........


----------



## Tennyson

I saw that to. Makes me want to go out and get one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Not me, they are cute though. 

There are many hog farms south of me, if you're in that area when we have triple digit heat indexes, the smell is enough to knock you over......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Carmel




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

This really works well:
www.freescreencleaner.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

Ruff life:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


>


I saw this on another site and thought it was wonderful. I figure the young man's mother is grateful that the dog exercises her son, LOL. :bowl:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Very true to life except for one thing...why isn't he running for his camera?

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

I originally saw Jumpy in the below video I believe is buried way back in this thread. This dog's individual abilities are amazing, but what floors me is the fact this dog does it all! The commands, the physical, skating, etc.. And he clearly loves being an a smart K-9 adrenaline junky!


----------



## kwhit

Saw this on facebook...


----------



## NewfieMom

Thanks for the above, *kwhit*. It's obviously a Milk-Bone ad, but they are backing a great program. I thought it was beautiful. Thank you for sharing the video.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## 1oldparson

Alright, this has nothing to do with dogs, and maybe no one under 40 (50?) will think it's funny, but my wife and I thought this was hilarious!

http://youtu.be/hTq6gW31p3E


----------



## Wendy427

1oldparson said:


> Alright, this has nothing to do with dogs, and maybe no one under 40 (50?) will think it's funny, but my wife and I thought this was hilarious!
> 
> Our Song Commercial | UnitedHealthcare :30 - YouTube


I just saw this ad on TV this morning and totally cracked up!


----------



## NewfieMom

1oldparson said:


> Alright, this has nothing to do with dogs, and maybe no one under 40 (50?) will think it's funny, but my wife and I thought this was hilarious!
> 
> http://youtu.be/hTq6gW31p3E


My daughter and I just saw "Crazy Stupid Love" a few nights ago, so this scene really resonated with me! For those of you who do not know the movie (I did not), here is the scene of which the clip above reminded me.

Crazy Stupid Love/Dirty Dancing...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08YU2ChXrDU

By the way, I loved the movie. It is a very funny comedy and there are foul words, but the theme is really about redemption and true love. 

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

My kind of Easter basket


----------



## OutWest

1oldparson said:


> Alright, this has nothing to do with dogs, and maybe no one under 40 (50?) will think it's funny, but my wife and I thought this was hilarious!
> 
> http://youtu.be/hTq6gW31p3E


Very good laugh! Thank you.


----------



## mddolson

ScottyUSN said:


> My kind of Easter basket


So cute, a basket of puppies. How could anyone resist?
Thanks for that one

Mike D


----------



## ScottyUSN

Too good not to share:


----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Stunning dog and scenery-thanks!


----------



## Melfice

ScottyUSN said:


> Too good not to share:


WOW I love this picture!


----------



## NewfieMom

Snow dog!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Marcus




----------



## ScottyUSN

Sleepy:


----------



## NewfieMom

*Wonderful!*

Those are adorable, *Scotty*! Sometimes you really hit the jackpot with photos! 

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> Those are adorable, *Scotty*! Sometimes you really hit the jackpot with photos!
> 
> NewfieMom


I got a kick out of the last one. Clearly not the first time the big guy (or gal) has used the flower beds judging from the flat flowers in the lowest bed in the photo... I can't blame him, he looks very comfortable.


----------



## ScottyUSN

More along Marcus's thread:


----------



## goodog

*Is your dog caught in a Sex Scandal???*










This Hungarian Vizsla pup demonstrates what the real "dogs of DC" do when the press catches them in a sex scandal! Has your Senator-Govenor or Rep even looked this way on TV?

If they puff their cheeks-speechless-they've been very-very bad dogs! :bowl:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


I feel as if you just wished us all a Happy Easter again, S. Happy Easter to you, too!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Buick "Woof" Dog Commercial*

Saw this commercial for the first time yesterday evening-


----------



## swishywagga

Great video, I bet that's exactly how dogs talk to one another!


----------



## Tennyson

Monday squeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## love never dies




----------



## NewfieMom

Tennyson said:


> Monday squeeeeeeeeeeeeee


For anyone else as stupid as I am (yes, I know there may not be anyone else that stupid), it is possible to enlarge the photos *Tennyson* posted. It made a big difference (no pun intended) to me in my comprehension of the story behind those photos once I could see them! The story was _*very*_ touching!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Newfie Mom, did you click on the pictures?

If you do, another window opens up where they can be viewed larger. 

Adorable series of pictures and story


----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Newfie Mom, did you click on the pictures?


Eventually, S. It took me a_* long time*_ to think of doing that, however. That is why I posted about it. I make no claim to being the sharpest tool in the shed. 

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## Tennyson

From Brazil:
Authorities arresting suspected drug traffickers. Were ordered to lay down.
Everyone complied.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

NewfieMom said:


> Eventually, S. It took me a_* long time*_ to think of doing that, however. That is why I posted about it. I make no claim to being the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb


Me either really.
Sorry, wasn't trying to embarrass you, thought maybe other members might not know you can click on the pics to view them larger.


----------



## Tennyson

Poppy eagle cleaning up after breakfast. No idea what animal they feasted on. 
From the eagle cam in central PA.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Wonder if this Blue Heeler is counting sheep:


----------



## Marcus




----------



## ScottyUSN

Dogs that made poor choices:


----------



## Marcus

Timing


----------



## Tennyson

Been following this photographer for some time. Elena Shumilova lives on a farm with her 2 children and animals. Somewhere north of Moscow.


----------



## Marcus

That's awesome... she'll be in trouble when her kid grows up... not as cute then haha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I really like Elena Shumilova's work too, her pictures are fantastic.


----------



## ScottyUSN

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I really like Elena Shumilova's work too, her pictures are fantastic.


Agreed, I'd love to know how much of those photo's are raw capture and how much is Photoshop tweaking. Very talented start to finish and always a stunning result.


----------



## ScottyUSN

I can relate...


----------



## Wendy427

ScottyUSN said:


> Agreed, I'd love to know how much of those photo's are raw capture and how much is Photoshop tweaking. Very talented start to finish and always a stunning result.


Here's the link showing some more of her photos:

Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her Two Kids With Animals On Her Farm | Bored Panda


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


> I can relate...


I have to say that this happened to me once...in high school my church youth group had a "dog wash" to raise money. Lots of fun. Someone brought a St. Bernard and I was enthralled. Took the leash and put my hand through the loop and grabbed the lead. At some point the dog took off after another dog, and I was just along for the ride! People were yelling, "Let go! Let go!", but I couldn't get my hand disentangled. I ended up on the other side of the (large) parking lot. No damage, no harm. But it got me a lot of "fame" in our church community, LOL.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


>


I love these, Scotty! They are soooo realistic and homey. Nothing fancy or unusual. Just what it's really like to have a Leo or Newfie size dog in your house. Precious. Thanks for posting them.

NewfieMom


----------



## Tripp43

I would have called this "30 Dog Truths" 
30 Ways That Dog Owners Have Gone Completely Insane - Suggested Post


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> I love these, Scotty! They are soooo realistic and homey. Nothing fancy or unusual. Just what it's really like to have a Leo or Newfie size dog in your house. Precious. Thanks for posting them.
> 
> NewfieMom


This is real, it's from another Leo owner from a a Global Leonberger group I'm in on FB.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tripp43 said:


> I would have called this "30 Dog Truths"
> 30 Ways That Dog Owners Have Gone Completely Insane - Suggested Post


Those are all great!


----------



## NewfieMom

Tripp43 said:


> I would have called this "30 Dog Truths"
> 30 Ways That Dog Owners Have Gone Completely Insane - Suggested Post


Wonderful. And so true. 

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

My vet had to come see Griffin yesterday and we started to talk about YouTube sites we liked. I promised to send her some links to amusing Newfoundland videos. She told me that she loves the videos of puppies learning to go up and down stairs. I am attaching a link to one video that contains a compilation of puppies attempting stairs. (I must say that it is more *rewarding* to watch the videos that show one puppy _*mastering*_ the stairs than a compilation-no matter how funny-of many of them tumbling around.)

I am also posting a link to a video of funny and cute scenes featuring puppies. It may be far too long for most people, but I watched every minute of it. I loved it that two dogs seemed to have a distinct enmity with doorstops and that another was a fearsome enemy of the mail, tearing it as it came through the slot in the front door!

Puppies Learning Stairs...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q8tfrHf3U0
Cute Videos of Puppies...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgrrjh5_7IM

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These two videos are sooooooooo cute. 
The pups falling down the stairs, ugh, good thing they were able to shake it off and go back at it.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


>


What a wonderful dog!!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Great display of training. I wonder if tine could get Rem to release the objects he took out of the basket the way the GSD did? I watched a video of him this morning, and somehow I think he would bring all the laundry to Mom or Dad!

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## Test-ok

*Cute Golden Pictures*

There might be a thread for this, but I couldn't find it.
Thought this would be a good thread to share cute golden pictures seen elsewhere.


----------



## Pammie

LOL! to that! ^^^^
You don't dare close a door in my house either, or be out of site - he likes to be all in my business all the time!

Here is the link to the thread that has grown to 156 pages! It is one of my favorites!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...0-photos-other-sites-share-them-here-155.html


----------



## ckshin05

I had a friend pet sit my girl. And I hear it to this day that my dog wanted to follow him to the bathroom.


----------



## Test-ok

Auggie sits at the door and waits for me, she use to follow me in and go after the tissue in the trash..now she just waits patiently outside the door.



Pammie said:


> LOL! to that! ^^^^
> You don't dare close a door in my house either, or be out of site - he likes to be all in my business all the time!
> 
> Here is the link to the thread that has grown to 156 pages! It is one of my favorites!
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...0-photos-other-sites-share-them-here-155.html


maybe a mod will merge the two


----------



## Test-ok

Here's another good one:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Test-ok said:


> Auggie sits at the door and waits for me, she use to follow me in and go after the tissue in the trash..now she just waits patiently outside the door.
> 
> 
> maybe a mod will merge the two


I'll merge them. 

FYI, in the future when you need something done, please send a PM to a Mod, we don't always get into every thread right away.


----------



## OutWest

Loved this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

Some of this week's noteworthy shots from the Global Leonberger Group on FB. I hope you don't mind me sharing them here...

Bitter Sweet photo of this baby's last day with Momma and siblings before joining a very anxious new family.










8 week old Leo already practicing is tough guy Roar and back talk...











Mother and Son:


----------



## Marcus




----------



## Marcus

Police dog in china waiting for dinner, notice there isn't a Golden amongst them


----------



## Pammie

40 dogs on a log! Click on it for a larger version


----------



## NewfieMom

Marcus said:


> Police dog in china waiting for dinner, notice there isn't a Golden amongst them


Those dogs are lucky they *aren't* dinner in China! My first cousin's son lived there for a couple of years after college, first teaching English and later doing finance. I couldn't bear to hear about the domestic animals that were eaten.

NewfieMom


----------



## Tennyson

...............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These two little Superheroes are too cute not to share, found them posted on FB.


----------



## NewfieMom

Don't you think it's undignified to do that to Goldens? What if they start to think they are toy or teacup breeds? The owners will spend a fortune sending them to psychotherspy in their later years just for a few cute photos when they were little tots! ;-)

(And, yes, they are adorable!)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Tennyson

Appetizing?


----------



## Wendy427

Tennyson said:


> Appetizing?


Unbelievable! Imagine all the preservatives/hormones/other gross stuff in that! :yuck:


----------



## Marcus

Dear diary. Day 2 and I think the round monster has found me, all is lost


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


>


The video is adorable. I just came from a pool thread. It makes me think a plastic pool can have more than one function!

Link to pool thread...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/354633-sebastian-found-his-own-pool-3.html

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> The video is adorable. I just came from a pool thread. It makes me think a plastic pool can have more than one function!
> 
> Link to pool thread...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/354633-sebastian-found-his-own-pool-3.html
> 
> NewfieMom


I was wondering what they did to keep the pups attention just before going completely ballistic.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Not to offend the cat lovers, but too cute not to share.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The video is great, that is one happy spoiled pup.
My guys would take their stuffies in with them too.


----------



## Wendy427

ScottyUSN said:


>


aww I love this! Makes me want to get a pool for Maxi!


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


>


Totally adorable. I wish I could give my dog a similar experience!

Deb


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> Totally adorable. I wish I could give my dog a similar experience!
> 
> Deb


Agreed! I don't feel like swimming, just a nice cool soft cool place to relax.


----------



## ScottyUSN

More spoiled pups, Ruff life!


----------



## Wendy427

ScottyUSN said:


> More spoiled pups, Ruff life!


OMG. I totally love this!


----------



## dborgers

I miss The Far Side. A classic:


----------



## Marcus




----------



## NewfieMom

Cute cutie.

NewfieMom


----------



## kwhit

dborgers said:


> I miss The Far Side.


So do I. Gary Larson is my all time favorite cartoonist.

Remember..."Bummer of a birthmark, Hal."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is soooooo great. 
I want to come back as a Golden in my next life and live with this family.



ScottyUSN said:


> More spoiled pups, Ruff life!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

This is a heartbreaking short film, but such a powerful way to raise awareness about what it means to abandon a pet. EDITED: the first link was wrong but the one below is it:

https://www.facebook.com/zsofiazsemberi/videos/1048246721856871/


----------



## dborgers

marcus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pua6zjpejys


Good job, Hank!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Prayers for those affected. Thanks to those rushing in to assist.

ON THE GROUND in Nepal: Our Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART), including urban search & rescue members and 12 canines, has landed in Kathmandu. In total,... we have nearly 130 DART members in the earthquake zone leading the U.S. response efforts & providing search and rescue capabilities.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Wendy427

ScottyUSN said:


>


I love how he gives himself an extra push when he slows down! Smart pup!


----------



## Marcus

http://vine.co/v/ea0OwvPTx9l


----------



## Marcus




----------



## love never dies




----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Marcus said:


> http://vine.co/v/ea0OwvPTx9l


Ahh, that poor pup didn't seem like it was enjoying playing the drum part too much..........

Adorable pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

I think we're gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> I think we're gonna need a bigger boat...


Somebody's been letting that Leo watch too many videos of Newfies sitting in their water dishes! He's picking up bad habits!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Pretty sure it genetic.. Only had Reese a few weeks before I realized a raised feeder was on the short list.





 
Even when the water's gone it's still a toy...


----------



## NewfieMom

Thanks for posting those videos, *Scotty*. They couldn't be more adorable. If I ever get to live the way I would like to, it will be in a very small, well-insulated, house in an inexpensive area of the US near good hospitals. But I will be able to have a lot of land that I can fence in. I would love to have a Golden; a Newfie; and maybe a Leonberger. Since vet bills are a reality and I always want my dogs to get exquisite care, I cannot see having more than three dogs. But those Leos are darling. I love the _idea _of having a pair of each breed! I am just trying to be realistic about how much work I can handle! Also: Newfies require a *huge* amount of cleaning!!!

But I digress: great videos!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

I don't know about two of each, that's a lot of dog! I looked at a house last year that someone built with me in mind.. 5 Acres with pool 2+ acres fenced and the laundry room had a tiled dog washing station and dryer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> I don't know about two of each, that's a lot of dog! I looked at a house last year that someone built with me in mind.. 5 Acres with pool 2+ acres fenced and the laundry room had a tiled dog washing station and dryer.


Sounds like the perfect house- between the pool, the dog washing station and all that land. 

Enjoyed the videos, they were great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## fourlakes

Don't know if this one has been posted before....


----------



## ScottyUSN

Helping out a Leo Friend....

Please take a minute to vote for Balto, the ultimate mountain dog!
You can come back and vote every 24 hours!! 
Click on this picture and hit the VOTE button!
Vail's {Colorado} GoPro Mountain Games is coming soon and Balto is entered to be the ambassador dog of the games!
All he has to do is stay in the top 5 of this competition until May15th, when the judges will choose the winner. He's, currently, in 2nd place!
Thanks so much!!! Woo Woo Woof! heart emoticon love, Balto!

https://www.facebook.com/mountaingames?sk=app_451684954848385&brandloc=DISABLE&app_data=view-vote%2Cfor-7161056


----------



## Nikita

What a cool thread !
Love this one


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Voted, what a beautiful boy, great picture. 
Fantastic event!




ScottyUSN said:


> Helping out a Leo Friend....
> 
> Please take a minute to vote for Balto, the ultimate mountain dog!
> You can come back and vote every 24 hours!!
> Click on this picture and hit the VOTE button!
> Vail's {Colorado} GoPro Mountain Games is coming soon and Balto is entered to be the ambassador dog of the games!
> All he has to do is stay in the top 5 of this competition until May15th, when the judges will choose the winner. He's, currently, in 2nd place!
> Thanks so much!!! Woo Woo Woof! heart emoticon love, Balto!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mountaingames?sk=app_451684954848385&brandloc=DISABLE&app_data=view-vote%2Cfor-7161056


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

Warm weather dog


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Warm weather dog


That video is very endearing. It made me want to protect that sweet greyhound. S/he had no fat and no fur to keep her warm and s/he needed to be in the sun!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Another Leo forum friends dogs (sorry about all the Leo's on a GR forum) 

Daddy checking out the situation whilst I carry the refreshments ...( milk )!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## 1oldparson

Little people, big dogs! That last one suggests to me that the little kid thinks he’s a beagle. Sorry if pictures not showing. They show up on old app. Don't know how to fix. 

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-33.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-29.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201412/02/1339454/7171910-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-6.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201412/02/1339454/7171960-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-3.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-35.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-31.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-20.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-12.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-14.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-32.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201412/02/1339454/7172510-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-5.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-15.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-21.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-r3l8t8d-650-cute-big-dogs-and-babies-34.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...0-small-babies-children-big-dogs-301__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...50-small-babies-children-big-dogs-15__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...50-small-babies-children-big-dogs-10__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...50-small-babies-children-big-dogs-37__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...50-small-babies-children-big-dogs-64__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...650-small-babies-children-big-dogs-1__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...650-small-babies-children-big-dogs-6__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...50-small-babies-children-big-dogs-11__880.jpg



http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...50-small-babies-children-big-dogs-27__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201412/02/1339454/10384460-r3l8t8d-650-11.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...50-small-babies-children-big-dogs-13__880.jpg

http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201...872_729422260477249_1535272641899150624_n.jpg


----------



## NewfieMom

There are darling photos among all those pictures of infants and toddlers with dogs. Some of the dogs are acually large; some just seem large in relation to a tiny baby! It must have taken you a long time to copy all of that onto this forum, *1oldparson*. Thank you for doing it. We now have a great collection here!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Love this one althought I've seen people lose their mind calling the child's owner irresponsible for allowing this.


----------



## Eowyn

ScottyUSN said:


> Love this one althought I've seen people lose their mind calling the child's owner irresponsible for allowing this.


The child's owner???? How about the child's _parent_???? lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_*1oldparson*_, great pictures, they're really adorable. 

This is one of my favorites-


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Scotty, enjoying all the great Leo pictures, feel free to post as many as you like. 
The Leos are so beautiful!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Eowyn said:


> The child's owner???? How about the child's _parent_???? lol


LOL! I can only assume I crossed between pet owner and child parent resulting in "child owner".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Orangutan cares for three Tiger Cubs*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

I think this big guy would have squeezed into a shot glass if that's all that was available.










Momma and Son 3.5 weeks


----------



## murphy1

The picture of the Dogue de Bordeux and baby make me smile. The big head looks just like my Shamus!


----------



## ScottyUSN

murphy1 said:


> The picture of the Dogue de Bordeux and baby make me smile. The big head looks just like my Shamus!


Murphy you have a Bordeaux? I've never spent any real time around one, but in my head I imagine they have a Boxer like "Clown", full of personality only XXL in size. Love those faces.

Would love to see your Shamus. Do you happen to have anything on Shamus in the Other Breed thread?


----------



## Marcus

Awwww


----------



## murphy1

My Shamus passed just before he turned 6 1/2. The big guys don't have a long life . Cardiomyopathy too him very quickly. Shamus was very well exercised and fed the best food. He was 150 lbs. Just a wonderful breed, dedicated to their family. You must earn their friendship but when you do you'll have a friend for life. I still cry about him. In case you didn't know, it is the same breed as Hooch (a small ddb), from Turner and Hooch with Tom Hanks.
Should you choose this breed you'd better be OK with drool!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## 1oldparson

Ok...mommy's very busy...puppy's very puppy...baby's in the middle...dad's no help!

http://youtu.be/53amDiwzufY


----------



## Pammie

this made me LOL!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Impossible to get mad a this sock thief.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

Get your puppy fix

Live Video feed compliments of Warrior Canine Connection: 

Warrior Canine Connection - Patio Cam - Dog Bless You - explore


----------



## Marcus

Golden_Retriever.exe has crashed unexpectedly.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Marcus said:


> Golden_Retriever.exe has crashed unexpectedly.


Is his/her name Reboot?


----------



## ScottyUSN

Love these..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Me too, they're the best!





ScottyUSN said:


> Love these..


----------



## 1oldparson

ScottyUSN said:


> Love these..



The best. Can you see happy any better? Love the "oops, forgot my ball" at the end. Thanks again.


----------



## Marcus




----------



## ScottyUSN

Too cute:


----------



## 1oldparson

No dog, but too cute too:
https://youtu.be/FiZa_i_Te2E


----------



## 1oldparson

Too true:


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## 1oldparson

Speaks for itself...
http://youtu.be/D1ATqgdzBwM


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

1oldparson said:


> Speaks for itself...
> http://youtu.be/D1ATqgdzBwM


It sure does, a very powerful message. 
Bentley's a beautiful boy, really glad he found a family that adores him. 

I have a former breeder girl, her story is similar to Bentley's


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Marcus

stolen from reddit

Golden retriever decided to roll on the freshly mowed lawn. Hulk Dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

He's got my vote for pet owner of the year!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Bentleysmom

I just had to post this pic before I hit the bed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Marcus




----------



## ScottyUSN

So many wrongs in this one, but thankfully no one was harmed in the process.

Guess there are times that a strong retrieval instinct can be bad...


----------



## Marcus




----------



## Pammie

Is this classic GR behavior, or what?!!!:heartbeat


----------



## OutWest

Pammie said:


> Is this classic GR behavior, or what?!!!:heartbeat


I love this little video....it's classic Golden from all three.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Pammie said:


> Is this classic GR behavior, or what?!!!:heartbeat


That's perfect!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Service dog hero:

Guide dog leaps in front of bus to protect owner - New York News


----------



## NewfieMom

*Sharing*

Never mind!


----------



## Pammie

Maybe they were too tired from being so cute?!


----------



## Marcus




----------



## Marcus

Guy with aspergers is comforted by his dog

Both incredibly sad and incredibly awesome at the same time

In the words of the song "Dogs are the best people"


----------



## ScottyUSN

Marcus said:


> Guy with aspergers is comforted by his dog
> 
> Both incredibly sad and incredibly awesome at the same time
> 
> In the words of the song "Dogs are the best people"


That is tough to watch yet so touching.


----------



## ScottyUSN

A few noteworthy shots from Leo owners group I am part of....

Makes me want to visit Norway:










A small flower falls on a puppies head and it becomes so clear this is a little girl:


----------



## love never dies




----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> So many wrongs in this one, but thankfully no one was harmed in the process.
> 
> Guess there are times that a strong retrieval instinct can be bad...


Yikes! That is certainly a cautionary tale! It is frightening to watch that, thinking of what could have happened to the poor dog.

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## murphy1

Boy or boy.....thats for sure!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

These have surely been posted over and over but they are my personal favourites!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Love this one too...


----------



## 1oldparson

Pretty cute 

http://youtu.be/niLxhiywXqw


----------



## Zach

Check out this video. Time lapse of two golden pups growing up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niLxhiywXqw


----------



## BuddyinFrance

This is not a doggy one but as a mother of twins I find it hysterical!


----------



## ssacres

BuddyinFrance said:


> This is not a doggy one but as a mother of twins I find it hysterical!


I have pictures of my twins with almost the same faces. One happy, one not so much.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

ssacres said:


> I have pictures of my twins with almost the same faces. One happy, one not so much.


Ahhh. It's as much a priviledge to be a Mum of twins as it is to be a Mum of a Golden I say! Are your twins Young or grown up? Mine are 10.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Re-defining the term bird dog...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ssacres

BuddyinFrance said:


> Ahhh. It's as much a priviledge to be a Mum of twins as it is to be a Mum of a Golden I say! Are your twins Young or grown up? Mine are 10.


Yes they are all grown up. 38 years old. They are still my little girls anyway. :wavey:


----------



## Tennyson

This guy's girlfriend was making get rid of his dog.
This is the ad he posted on L.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

One of my favourite clips ever! That Golden so much wanted to compete but hey.. a Golden's got to do what a Golden's got to do!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iTTNRE-njM


----------



## Tennyson

............................


----------



## ssacres

Tennyson said:


> ............................


Now that would be my girls dream. They are just ball crazy.


----------



## OutWest

Tennyson said:


> ............................


Now that's a firm "stay" command. :


----------



## ScottyUSN

*"I. Demand. Sammiches!"*


----------



## BuddyinFrance

ssacres said:


> Yes they are all grown up. 38 years old. They are still my little girls anyway. :wavey:


Just for you! Hope you like it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY


----------



## Marcus




----------



## NewfieMom

BuddyinFrance said:


> Just for you! Hope you like it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY


I read as many of the comments as I could see, but only one person said that the babies were actually communicating. The other YouTube members just seemed to enjoy the video because it was cute. From what I understand, twins develop-or can develop-an actual language between themselves. I never saw it demonstrated before, though!

NewfieMom


----------



## BuddyinFrance

NewfieMom said:


> I read as many of the comments as I could see, but only one person said that the babies were actually communicating. The other YouTube members just seemed to enjoy the video because it was cute. From what I understand, twins develop-or can develop-an actual language between themselves. I never saw it demonstrated before, though!
> 
> NewfieMom


I have twins. They definately communicated as babies. And these babies in the clip are definately having a conversation. The fact they are both using da da da means it is their language! Seems to be something about a sock? And the little guy on the left is getting all worked up about it because his brother isn't cooperating at all. I think it's wonderful!


----------



## NewfieMom

BuddyinFrance said:


> I have twins. They definately communicated as babies. And these babies in the clip are definately having a conversation. The fact they are both using da da da means it is their language! Seems to be something about a sock? And the little guy on the left is getting all worked up about it because his brother isn't cooperating at all. I think it's wonderful!


If you have not already read it, you might enjoy Liane Moriarty's book, Three Wishes. It is about triplets (three sisters in Australia), two identical twins and one fraternal twin. I just read it recently. I believe it was her first novel. Her later novels like The Husband's Secret and What Alice Forgot are better known.

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*The Best Ball Boys in the World*


----------



## BuddyinFrance

NewfieMom said:


> If you have not already read it, you might enjoy Liane Moriarty's book, Three Wishes. It is about triplets (three sisters in Australia), two identical twins and one fraternal twin. I just read it recently. I believe it was her first novel. Her later novels like The Husband's Secret and What Alice Forgot are better known.
> 
> NewfieMom


Thank you, I will read that for sure. I read the husband's secret and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juc2C5v6Z_8 

I already posted this on chit chat but here it is again if you missed it. Heartwarming...


----------



## Wendy427

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


As a tennis player/enthusiast, I LOVE this!


----------



## NewfieMom

BuddyinFrance said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juc2C5v6Z_8
> 
> I already posted this on chit chat but here it is again if you missed it. Heartwarming...


Well...that one brought tears to my eyes. Beautiful. God bless all of them.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ssacres

BuddyinFrance said:


> Just for you! Hope you like it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY


Love it.. My girls would talk to each other from there cribs just like that. They would be laughing and giggling. It's a great memory..


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

BuddyinFrance said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juc2C5v6Z_8
> 
> I already posted this on chit chat but here it is again if you missed it. Heartwarming...



Absolutely wonderful, love these kind of stories, they're the best.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Is this one too rude for GRF?


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

Hard to believe a bear can be so dangerous when you see things like this...





 

Bruiser when he was a cub:


----------



## ScottyUSN

What's Independence day (or any summer holiday for that matter), without a water dog to share it with...


----------



## ScottyUSN

Who could abandon such an angel?


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Ahh lovely pup cakes!*

Birthday boy!


----------



## OutWest

BuddyinFrance said:


> Birthday boy!


Ah, adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How cute!










Wonder how hard it would be to make Golden Retriever pup cakes.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Goofyberger


----------



## ScottyUSN

And a dozen others just as cute found here: This Golden Retriever Snuggling With His Bird And Hamster Besties Proves Love Knows No Species


----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## BuddyinFrance

I say this to my children all the time....!


----------



## dborgers

*Spotted this on Huffington Post today. Typical golden. All love, all the time. As I like to say "goldens are God's love ambassadors sent to teach mankind about unconditional love. WTG Bob!! Good job!! 
Quote:
A golden retriever walks into a room with eight birds and one hamster. What happens next?
This scene sounds like it’s setting up some silly punchline, but this is no joke -- it’s a real life situation and it’s glorious. 
Bob the dog is a golden retriever who lives in Brazil and chills with multiple birds and one fat little hamster. As of Monday, he has over 53,000 followers on Instagram and 12,000 likes on his Facebook page. But like any celebrity, a star needs a squad, and Bob’s crew rolls deep. In his photos, there are at least eight birds featured, along with a furry gray hamster. Some pictures are just of Bob and one bird snuggled under a blanket, others show the hamster perched on his nose, but the best photos show all 10 animals sprawled out in their interspecies glory. It’s too much! 































































































































*


----------



## dborgers

(Sorry ... "Preview" isn't working. Went back to edit the text after it posted all in bold, but can't edit either)


----------



## Harleysmum

Thanks for those Danny. I had seen one of those shots on my facebook page but not all the others. So funny!


----------



## Daisy123

Omg did you see the bird in his ear! So patient and sweet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## 1oldparson

Somehow I never noticed this.


----------



## 1oldparson

http://youtu.be/i-80SGWfEjM
This is cute, especially the daschund with the mixer.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

............................


----------



## GoldenCamper




----------



## 1oldparson

Not sure if this was shared before...


----------



## BuddyinFrance

1oldparson said:


> Not sure if this was shared before...
> View attachment 547506


Where's the book on "EXPERT TIPS FOR DEALING FOR YOUR EXCESSIVE GREETING DISORDER"??


----------



## 1oldparson

Sorry, couldn't find anything on excessive greeting disorder-but I did find this. ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

these made me chuckle..


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies:


----------



## OutWest

A compilation of happy puppies swarming their humans...

https://www.facebook.com/huffpostuklifestyle/videos/782510331847770/


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## BuddyinFrance

*What do you think of these?*

I thought we could further develop the range for GR... "Please ignore me until I sit down" would be a good one!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Take a picture, not a trophy. This is how real men shoot animals...*

This picture and quote is by Ricky Gervais in response to the outrage about poor Cecile.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

....................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Happy Monday everyone!*

Have a good week...


----------



## OutWest

Ha ha ha! How true is this?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## NewfieMom

This is nothing at all like my dog, but I absolutely love this photo and caption. I keep coming back to it. This photo and the one of the Doberman sitting on top of the crocodile who took his squeaky toy. I had a very bad boy once. He was very handsome, a huge purebred yellow Lab, not like the character in the photo here, but this photo captures his soul!!!

I can't get over how much I love this. Thank you for posting it!

NewfieMom 

Whoa! I said Doberman! That looks like a Great Dane!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie

Jimmy Fallon, Salma Hayck and 5 adorable golden puppies!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I wasn't sure the dog was sleeping, wait till the end.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Another great use of a shipping pallet


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Sorry if I have already posted some of these!


----------



## NewfieMom

Pammie said:


> Jimmy Fallon, Salma Hayck and 5 adorable golden puppies!


This was extremely silly. I can't believe I watched every second of it and enjoyed it! Thank you for posting it, *Pammie*!

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## Wendy427

NewfieMom said:


> This was extremely silly. I can't believe I watched every second of it and enjoyed it! Thank you for posting it, *Pammie*!
> 
> NewfieMom :wavey:


I enjoyed it too, Pammie! Very cute !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video Pammie, thanks for posting. 
I really like Fallon and he loves golden puppies, he has them on his show often.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Who can see what I see?


----------



## NewfieMom

BuddyinFrance said:


> Who can see what I see?


Mais pourquoi en anglais? 

NewfieMom


----------



## BuddyinFrance

NewfieMom said:


> Mais pourquoi en anglais?
> 
> NewfieMom


Parce que c'est un cheval anglais! lol
(I did not see it for a good while in fact then it hit me!)


----------



## 1oldparson

BuddyinFrance said:


> Who can see what I see?



Yep, curious.


----------



## 1oldparson

BuddyinFrance said:


> Who can see what I see?



Yep, curious. Although I don't speak French, I agree.


----------



## Marcus

Oh.... it says H O R S E.

That took me longer then it should


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## BuddyinFrance

*I can relate to this...*

I can relate to this....


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Oh so do I.........*

Like so many of you here.....


----------



## Marcus

Why won't you play with me?


----------



## BuddyinFrance

This and that........


----------



## Pilgrim123

Why does the thing with the etch-a-sketch sound so familiar? Perhaps it's because I keep answering the remote when it rings!


----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## BuddyinFrance

Ah.. The med in the food.. Buddy is expert at making a great job of seemingly lovin' whatever delicious treat is in his mouth and then spitting the medication out at the last second!


----------



## Marcus

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Another puppy holder-


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Pammie

so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Pammie said:


> so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Totally agree!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

Bull Dogs are such characters:


----------



## OutWest

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Love this.


----------



## Marcus




----------



## OutWest

It took me a second to get this...LOL.


----------



## OutWest

Found another silly photo ...


----------



## ScottyUSN

Touching and powerful commercial..

Recommend watching full screen:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That was amazing and very powerful, thanks for posting ScottyUSN.


----------



## Wendy427

ScottyUSN said:


> Touching and powerful commercial..
> 
> Recommend watching full screen:


Beautiful commercial, but why oh why did I watch this at work! <sob, sob>


----------



## ScottyUSN

Wendy427 said:


> Beautiful commercial, but why oh why did I watch this at work! <sob, sob>


-- Sorry! --


----------



## Wendy427

ScottyUSN said:


> -- Sorry! --


No worries, Scotty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## mddolson

Organ doner video was very moving.
Mike D


----------



## Marcus

ScottyUSN said:


> Touching and powerful commercial..


Workmate: you ok, hay-fever?
Me: yeah I'm fine, I've got some dust or something in my eye
Workmate: probably hay-fever
Me: yeah, maybe.


----------



## Pammie




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

Well he does have a point.....!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

...............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Marcus




----------



## Tennyson

..............


----------



## mddolson

Tennyson, that husky shot is so right on target. We had a husky for 14 years. Arrogant & full of attitude.He loved to play soccer with me, but throw a ball, Nope, you were going to get it yourself.

Mike D


----------



## Marcus




----------



## BuddyinFrance

I love this thread... if you are having a bad day a quick skim through some of these photos makes me smile everytime!


----------



## Wendy427

Marcus said:


>


The ultimate spa day. LOL


----------



## ScottyUSN

From DogBlessYou:


----------



## BuddyinFrance

The dangerous dog looks like he is going to love you and lick you to death!!


----------



## Marcus

*Person watching people watching dogs watching kittens in a basket in a basket in a basket*


----------



## ScottyUSN

*So GOD made a Dog*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Are you?*

After a beautiful but stiflingly hot summer I must confess I am ..... log fires... and the rest


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Chicagoland Lab Rescue photo-*


----------



## OutWest

This may have been posted already...This is Tucker. Bella watches, too, but she's a bit subtler.


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> This may have been posted already...This is Tucker. Bella watches, too, but she's a bit subtler.


Very appropriate and timely. It reminded me that Griffin ate Whitney's Weight Watchers meal today. It used to be safe to leave it out after we cooked one for her. She should have learned because a week or two ago he ate her melted cheese sandwich, and prior to that it had been safe to leave her _sandwiches_ out. He seems to be getting worse in his old age. (He is about to turn six, which is fairly old for Newfies although he doesn't show it!)

NewfieMom


----------



## Marcus




----------



## OutWest

This is both of my dogs. The word "squirrel" gets an amazing reaction. :


----------



## mddolson

OutWest said:


> This is both of my dogs. The word "squirrel" gets an amazing reaction. :


Our Bella is the same.

Mike D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


I love this one!!!! Even more so because we have many protected beautiful red squirrels around where I live and Buddy is always totally mesmorised by them... you can tell he thinks of them as potential new "friends"! (Grey squirrels do not exist in France unlike in Britain .. where I think grey squirrels are considered as vermin?)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Isn't it great? I was just talking to someone last night that had a Rottie and it caught a squirrel. The Rottie swallowed it whole, then dug a hole, threw it up and buried in the hole........ 

I emailed this picture to them.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

*9/11 Hero celebrated:*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## mddolson

*Managers & Asst Managers*

Loved this one.


----------



## OutWest

Saw this on Facebook...very weird but funny.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## mddolson

Ah , that one with the fawn is so precious. Thanks ScottyUSN.


----------



## Pammie




----------



## NewfieMom

mddolson said:


> Ah , that one with the fawn is so precious. Thanks ScottyUSN.


Scotty works overtime on this thread.  Thank you, Scotty.

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## ScottyUSN

Too good a shot not to share. While the fawn really ups the cute factor, I love how the shot captures the Great Pry as a sweet natured dedicated flock protector (regardless what that flock might be).

The Great Pyrenees is another breed on my favorites short list.


----------



## Marcus

RAWWWRRR....nom nom nom nom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Rocksy the Raccoon*


----------



## Marcus

Play with meeeeeeeee


----------



## Pammie




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

So very true. I admit I am amused by almost everything my dogs do.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Queue the Jaws music....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


I have one of these " I feel at home" pictures too.... who needs pillows?? (yes he fell asleep on my left boob!)


----------



## 1oldparson

My daughter sent this to me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

.................


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Tennyson said:


> .................


They showed this one on our local news last night.. I love it!


----------



## OutWest

This is just so true.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## mddolson

*Birdbath*

Saw this one on facebook today


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*New subaru commercial*

Got to say I'm not a fan of dogs drinking out of toilets at all......


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Helo's Mom

I don't know if someone has posted this. I thought it was adorable.


----------



## Tennyson

Sunday funnies


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## alphadude

"True Dat"!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

..........................................................................;;


----------



## Pilgrim123

the look in that dog's eyes is priceless!


----------



## OutWest

For the cat-lovers among us...:bowl:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Marcus




----------



## Marcus




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

..............:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## love never dies




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

..............


----------



## Tennyson

2 oreos are upside down.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

Some of my daughter's favourites... we love the Disney one!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## kwhit

Another mini horse picture


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

*So true....*

.....................................................


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

Pictures (to many to post) with the story of how NYC disposes of old subway cars. The end result is astounding.
Stunning Photos Showing NYC Subway Cars Being Dumped Into the Ocean


----------



## Tennyson

Cracked me up. From a gaming site registration.


----------



## Marcus




----------



## Marcus




----------



## BuddyinFrance

Tennyson said:


> Cracked me up. From a gaming site registration.


So many comments I could make here... but I will refrain.... lol


----------



## ScottyUSN

Some Phil Barber Art:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Scotty*-those are amazing pictures, love them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

A shot from my Leonberger group I couldn't pass on sharing:


----------



## 1oldparson

Dogs...


----------



## 1oldparson

Just funny...(check out preceding post about dogs)


----------



## Pammie

hello i love you lets eat


----------



## Tennyson

1oldparson said:


> Just funny...(check out preceding post about dogs)
> View attachment 577882


What am I missing on this first picture?


----------



## 1oldparson

Look for a "smiley face" below her belt.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*If this was Buddy he would*

simply sleep on the floor bless him


----------



## ScottyUSN

What I would give for such a cool experience~


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


I agrre with you!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## mddolson

Liked this one


----------



## L.Rocco

They are all so great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## 1oldparson

ScottyUSN said:


>



Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## ScottyUSN

1oldparson said:


> Shaken, not stirred.


Blonde... James Blonde


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Rescue worker from a small village in Brazil after an iron-ore mining disaster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

.......................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Pilgrim123

Some of you may have already seen this, but I still think they're awfully clever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

From my Leo page...


----------



## Tennyson

...............


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

...............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie

Cute as a bug!


----------



## Tennyson

From today's Daily Mail.
_How Dogs Have No Conception of Personal Space_


----------



## mddolson

Oh that last one is right on!!
If either my wife or I are in the bath room & the door doesn't latch, in comes our girl Bella.

Mike D


----------



## kwhit

Tennyson said:


> _How Dogs Have No Conception of Personal Space_


Some cats don't either : 

Luna using Lucy as her personal pillow. Oh yeah, Luna outweighed Lucy by about 5 lbs.  Lucy was not amused...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone!*

These Dogs Celebrating Thanksgiving Will Leave You Feeling Warm And Cuddly


----------



## swishywagga

I love this photo, I hope so much that all our bridge pups are celebrating round the table tonight!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## mddolson

*Dog who play when you're away*

Love this one from FB


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

I think maybe Hershey(maker of Reese's Peanut Butter Cups) might want to reconsider their design on their holiday xmas tree.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Tennyson said:


> I think maybe Hershey(maker of Reese's Peanut Butter Cups) might want to reconsider their design on their holiday xmas tree.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Haha, really enjoyed the photos!


----------



## Tennyson

..............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Sunday stuff


----------



## Tennyson

What happens when you grow catnip in your backyard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## kwhit

Too funny!  Not dog related but this made me laugh...


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

From the boredpanda website:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## kwhit

This is definitely Lucy's sentiment, maybe Chance's, too.


----------



## mddolson

*Just a dog*

Saw this on Facebook today. Just had to share it.


----------



## Tennyson

Some purdy bad choices..........


----------



## kwhit

Not pet related, but had to share...

This happened on a Bay Area freeway today...incredibly, the driver suffered only scratches:


----------



## Tennyson

Where did that beam fall from?
That's just nuts!


----------



## kwhit

Tennyson said:


> Where did that beam fall from?
> That's just nuts!


Crazy, right?

I don't think they know yet where it came from. The news said that the driver had only one scratch on his arm.


----------



## Tennyson

In today's NY Post they have an article with a link to the San Jose's FB page. It was a beam that slid off a flat bed trailer in front of the BMW.


----------



## kwhit

Tennyson said:


> In today's NY Post they have an article with a link to the San Jose's FB page. It was a beam that slid off a flat bed trailer in front of the BMW.


That's scary. Every time I'm behind trucks carrying different loads I always think, "Hmmm...hope that stuff's secure..." 

Then I change lanes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

*Enjoy your Holidays but please do not forget those who are unable to be with Family...*

A soldier and a military service dog are both recovering after they were injured by an IED in Afghanistan.

Walter Reed Medical Center is even letting them recover in the same hospital room.

SPC Brown and canine Rocky are both doing well, according to the 89th Military Police Brigade’s Facebook page.

Rocky will return to Fort Hood once he is fully healed.


----------



## Tennyson

................


----------



## Pilgrim123

*Merry Christmas*

Ths frog got too much in the Christmas spirit


----------



## ScottyUSN

Pilgrim123 said:


> Ths frog got too much in the Christmas spirit


But it makes him feel all warm and tingly inside!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Jud

mddolson said:


> Saw this on Facebook today. Just had to share it.



You are awesome. Thank you !!!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE this, thanks for posting it Scotty


----------



## Pammie

I think this pup is sooo darling! I want him in my Christmas stocking!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pilgrim123

My Christmas gift to you all. May the love of our goldens, past and present, bring you peace this festive season.


----------



## ScottyUSN

*A true water dog*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie

Perfect for the New Year!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Highest resolution picture EVER. 365 Giga pixels.
In2White#


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is technically amazing - and the scenery ain't bad, either!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## kwhit

From the Norcal Golden Retriever Facebook page:


----------



## G-bear

Thank you for the above post. As someone who has been "mom" to many rescue dogs I know that they do give us their hearts...and they stole mine. All of them


----------



## Tennyson

That's a bookmark, Kw.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

From the bored panda website.
Stop and Smell the Flowers


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## kwhit

This shows a Pug, but it could, without a doubt, be about Goldens, too... :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

It's been a mild winter for us. My boy is jealous of this Leo in Norway.


----------



## OutWest

kwhit said:


> This shows a Pug, but it could, without a doubt, be about Goldens, too... :wave:


I love this silly meme. I've seen it before and it's now stuck in my head and has become a family joke. As in, "Where's Tucker?" Answer, "He's halping in the kitchen."


----------



## Tennyson

For David..............


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

A young couple from Colorado take their golden on vacations.
What a life Aspen has...........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## mddolson

Love those last two. (I have a hood & hat just like those)
That shot in the canoe just cries out: "where is she taking us?"

Mike D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

...........


----------



## Tennyson

When you leave your car window down.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

..............


----------



## kwhit

Love this...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie

I am hella wealthy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BuddyinFrance

What's the weather like where you are lol..?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dear Kitten.....


----------



## Tennyson

Photo of the horse is a Akhal Teke.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## fourlakes

Always good to have your "thinking cat" on...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

The eagle laid her eggs. Amazing how both eagles split time in their nest.
PixController, Inc. Hays Bald Eagle Webcam


----------



## mddolson

*Leve Eagle webcam*



Tennyson said:


> The eagle laid her eggs. Amazing how both eagles split time in their nest.
> PixController, Inc. Hays Bald Eagle Webcam


That is so cool to see the mother eagle nesting on her egg.
Thanks for sharing Tennyson.


----------



## Tennyson

mddolson said:


> That is so cool to see the mother eagle nesting on her egg.
> Thanks for sharing Tennyson.


 It gets really interesting once the eaglets are hatched. 
I watched both eagles build that nest. Incredible.


----------



## Tennyson

.................


----------



## fourlakes

Before and After Pets:


----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

..................


----------



## ScottyUSN

Cool, calm, and collect


----------



## ScottyUSN

Westminster last night.. This Leonberger didn't win BIS but won over some fans...Very typical of a Leo's personality.

Full Video: https://www.facebook.com/138449902896009/videos/977271309013860/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

...............


----------



## Tennyson

Proud parents and super heros


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pilgrim123

That's exactly what Lily and Pilgrim did every night when they thought we were asleep!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## fourlakes

My guess is bacon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Kids at the Humane Society in Missouri practice their reading to shy shelter pups.


----------



## fourlakes

What happens when you leave home....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Smiley*


----------



## kwhit

Not dog/pet related but too funny not to share, (at least to me ). I love that SNL skit, it's one of my favorites...


----------



## Pammie

One of my favs too. It never gets old! LOL! Love seeing the young Jimmy Fallon in this.

I got a fever and the only prescription for it is more cowbell!


----------



## marleythegolden

perfect photos thanks to all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## murphy1

That's how we eat every meal!


----------



## Tennyson

pups and sand


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture, great shot.


----------



## Tennyson

Mali and her favorite toy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

To commemorate horse racing's Cheltenham Festival 2016 in England.
The horse's name is Morestead and is ridden by the dapper jockey Sir Tony McCoy.


----------



## Discoverer

Shut up Mike


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

...................


----------



## Tennyson

..............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

This retriever mix was rescued from the dog slaughter in South Korea.
The pup was hung and beaten to make the meat more tender. Developed an infection in his legs and was thrown into a garbage bag in a pile of garbage. He was rescued and all 4 legs were amputated. After months of being in a S. Korea vet hospital the pup was adopted by a family in Phoenix, AZ. The pup is thriving in it's new home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*More about Chi Chi*

Dog without paws to become therapy animal for amputee patients | abc7chicago.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

This Border rocks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## kwhit

Danes crack me up.  How on earth can this be comfortable?


----------



## love never dies

*Love*


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

The George Clooney of the NCAA


----------



## Discoverer

Tennyson said:


> The George Clooney of the NCAA


Just curious how is this related to GRF?


----------



## kwhit

Discoverer said:


> Just curious how is this related to GRF?


What does that matter? I sometimes post pictures not related to GRF or even to dogs and no one's ever commented on them in a negative way. Geez...


----------



## Tennyson

That steel beam off the flatbed through the Beemer windshield was epic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

kwhit said:


> What does that matter? I sometimes post pictures not related to GRF or even to dogs and no one's ever commented on them in a negative way. Geez...


I believe that was only a question and not intended to be negative.


----------



## kwhit

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I believe that was only a question and not intended to be negative.


Oh...well, if it was meant in the way you took it, then, sorry. I took it that it was meant in a snarky way. I guess I just have a different "outlook" on things in general...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pilgrim123

Reminds me of the first dog I ever met up close and personal. I was three, it knocked me over, and looked down at me exactly like that. And I still love dogs. Go figure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## murphy1

That's one of the best I've seen here....OMG....thats Murphy to a tee!!!!!
I'm still laughing


----------



## Discoverer

kwhit said:


> What does that matter? I sometimes post pictures not related to GRF or even to dogs and no one's ever commented on them in a negative way. Geez...


----------



## kwhit

Discoverer said:


>


Now that's snarky. Kind of makes me think I was correct about your post...

And if I may ask, how is this related to GRF?


----------



## Discoverer




----------



## kwhit

Discoverer said:


>


You get what you give...


----------



## Tennyson

..............


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

Mama eagle tending to her 2 eaglets and incubating one egg through our current blizzard.
PixController, Inc. Hays Bald Eagle Webcam


----------



## Tennyson

This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

★ Caninetrovert: An individual who prefers to be surrounded by dogs instead of people!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## Tennyson

..............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## murphy1

There's alot of love and joy at my home!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

...............


----------



## Tennyson

Hair Farm in Norway


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## fourlakes

One of those days....


----------



## love never dies

*Golden Retriever Nail Art*





http://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j...JviV_h7zt93swlv6dK8P89GQ&ust=1461375055280851


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## love never dies




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Amystelter

.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie

I :heartbeat this little princess!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Amystelter

Pammie said:


> I :heartbeat this little princess!




OMG, Lucy totally needs one, wonder if Swarovski makes one, lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie




----------



## Amystelter

Amystelter said:


> OMG, Lucy totally needs one, wonder if Swarovski makes one, lol




Found one online. I thought it would be a fortune but the are reasonable. Now if I can find a crown for Louie, I'd have royalty! Thanks for sharing the pic!!


----------



## Pammie

Amystelter said:


> Found one online. I thought it would be a fortune but the are reasonable. Now if I can find a crown for Louie, I'd have royalty! Thanks for sharing the pic!!


I hope you did buy it for Lucy! Did you? If I had a girl dog she would totally have a tiara!


----------



## Amystelter

Pammie said:


> I hope you did buy it for Lucy! Did you? If I had a girl dog she would totally have a tiara!




There are so many to choose from so I didn't decide yet. Geeze, I must be crazy. The hard decisions in my life right now are choosing a tiara for my dog, lol!


----------



## Tennyson

The reason why France and Germany never enter the Iditarod.


----------



## kwhit

This about says it all, right?...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Hungry?*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Frederik The Great. Friesian Stallion name after the Prussian ruler. His stable is in the Ozark Mountains.


----------



## murphy1

What a magnificent horse


----------



## Harleysmum

For those struggling with dawgie chat


----------



## murphy1

I can,,,it is quite amazing


----------



## kwhit

Yep...can read it no problem. Weird...


----------



## kwhit

I'm sure these have been posted before, but some things bear repeating...


----------



## kwhit

Another one...


----------



## Amystelter

Harleysmum said:


> For those struggling with dawgie chat




Lol, I can read this but I still struggle with dawgee chat sometimes. It's worth it because you are all cwazy fun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennyson

................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Subaru commercial, Bad Hair Day*


----------



## Ksdenton

Saw this on FB. Not a golden but funny.


----------



## Ksdenton

Pammie said:


> I :heartbeat this little princess!



Is it bad I like it so much I'm thinking of getting one for my boys? ?


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## fourlakes

The good old days....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## fourlakes

Been there with three dogs, in fact recently!!:surprise:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## kwhit

So true...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pilgrim123

For those of you just waking up (And because I can't work out how to post a pic with no words!)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

This gave me a giggle...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pilgrim123

I thought this was cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

Pilgrim123 said:


> I thought this was cute.


That is one confused hen, LOL.


----------



## Pilgrim123

OutWest said:


> That is one confused hen, LOL.


..... and one very happy puppy - though the chicken doesn't look too thrilled!:grin2:


----------



## OutWest

Ha ha ha! 

So true. These two should be Goldens though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

Love the look on this pup's face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From John Rasmussen Cartoons*


----------



## Pilgrim123

No words needed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Amystelter

CAROLINA MOM said:


>




"And I only do it twice a year, six months in spring and then six months in fall."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Can't believe someone would do this to their dog.........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## fourlakes

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## love never dies

*This doggie could easily pass for a stuffed animal.*


----------



## NewfieMom

love never dies said:


>


Beyond adorable!!! What breed is it?

NewfieMom


----------



## Amystelter

NewfieMom said:


> Beyond adorable!!! What breed is it?
> 
> NewfieMom




I have no clue but it looks like a miniture of a miniture, lol -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

.........


----------



## Kalhayd

Ha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

NewfieMom said:


> Beyond adorable!!! What breed is it?
> 
> NewfieMom


I think it's a brown teacup toy poodle...they are very popular in China and Japan right now.


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> I think it's a brown teacup toy poodle...they are very popular in China and Japan right now.


I can see why! Thank you for the information, *OutWest*.

Newfiemom


----------



## Kalhayd

Isn't that the truth?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## G-bear

I suspect our goldens would like this one...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Amystelter

CAROLINA MOM said:


>




Mine too










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

Silly, silly, silly.


----------



## OutWest

How very true.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie

Not a 'photo' but sooo cute and a must-see!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Put a smile on my face.


----------



## Ivyacres

This just made me smile...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OutWest

Found this on Facebook... It will ring true for many here I think.


----------



## OutWest

Found this on Facebook too...I have so many of these little fibers...Just lucky I guess.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Amystelter

CAROLINA MOM said:


>




Had to share this one, hilarious!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Back seat drivers*

"No, no. It was a *left* to go to the park."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*John Lewis Christmas 2016 commerical*

This is great........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Amystelter

lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pilgrim123

Found on Facebook


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Love this!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hahahahaa!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

Odd pair of friends


----------



## ScottyUSN

* Andy Seliverstoff Photography*


----------



## Amystelter

CAROLINA MOM said:


>




I like the one with the colored sprinkles. Hee hee! Found some great ones


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Discoverer

Amazing pictures ! Kudos to the photographer!



ScottyUSN said:


> * Andy Seliverstoff Photography*


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Odd pair of friends


It didn't seem odd to me at all. If my Newfie met that owl, he would behave in exactly the same way. I only wish the visiting nurse who comes to see my father would believe my Newf doesn't plan to savage *her*! She has to have him removed from the premises when she comes!

_Beautiful_ video.Thank you for sharing it,* Scotty*.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## NewfieMom

You sure got some beautiful shots of big dogs there, *Scotty*! Where did you find them? Thank you for sharing all of them.

Deb


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> You sure got some beautiful shots of big dogs there, *Scotty*! Where did you find them? Thank you for sharing all of them.
> 
> Deb


I am a member of a Global Leonberger forum on Facebook and someone shared them there. 

Here's a site for ya... https://500px.com/andyseliverstoff


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> I am a member of a Global Leonberger forum on Facebook and someone shared them there.
> 
> Here's a site for ya... https://500px.com/andyseliverstoff


For some reason my computer blocks that site, saying it is unsafe. :-(
Thank you, though.

Deb


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> For some reason my computer blocks that site, saying it is unsafe. :-(
> Thank you, though.
> 
> Deb


Here's his Instagram page: https://www.instagram.com/andyseliverstoff/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## G-bear

OMG Carolina mom! That last one is too funny! It is exactly what happened here yesterday when Bailey discovered the fine art of "counter surfing" and found the sprinkles for the cookies I was making. I know I probably shouldn't have laughed (because it only encourages his naughty behavior) but there he was, a formerly light colored golden covered in red and green sugar sprinkles. Lol. I told him Santa was watching....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

G-bear said:


> OMG Carolina mom! That last one is too funny! It is exactly what happened here yesterday when Bailey discovered the fine art of "counter surfing" and found the sprinkles for the cookies I was making. I know I probably shouldn't have laughed (because it only encourages his naughty behavior) but there he was, a formerly light colored golden covered in red and green sugar sprinkles. Lol. I told him Santa was watching....


I would love to see a picture of Bailey, it's got to be priceless. 
Talk about getting into the Holiday spirit literally.


----------



## Ginams

I laughed at the Christmas cookie one! I have a few photos I have gotten of Storm like this, only she was busted in the cat litter box. We've got gates up, but she loves sneaking in if cleaning is happening.


----------



## Amystelter

CAROLINA MOM said:


>




That's the one, I love this! Hee hee - 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Fleas Navidog*


----------



## Amystelter

CAROLINA MOM said:


>




[emoji23] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pilgrim123

........................


----------



## murphy1

Ouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim123

It's not golden related, or even dog related .....


----------



## Ivyacres

from Furry Face.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Hope you enjoy these.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I do like the look on this dog's face.


----------



## Ivyacres

Not a golden but made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Ivyacres

Here's an 'ahhh' photo.


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> Here's an 'ahhh' photo.


So precious!.


----------



## Amystelter

swishywagga said:


> So precious!.




Oops, thanked the wrong one. No need to thank the thanker, lol -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Amystelter said:


> Oops, thanked the wrong one. No need to thank the thanker, lol -
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks anyway lol!


----------



## Ivyacres

I love snow, but this is too much snow for even me!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## love never dies

*This is a 15 years blind doggie...*

cherish every moment...


----------



## Pilgrim123

Especially for dawgie chat dogs


----------



## swishywagga

Pilgrim123 said:


> Especially for dawgie chat dogs


I just love this!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

from the Animal Rescue Site


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

LOL


----------



## Pilgrim123

Seriously cute..


----------



## Ivyacres

My Sunday mornings..


----------



## Kalhayd

I may have one of these, lol.


----------



## Pilgrim123

A great way to start the weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

Pilgrim123 said:


> A great way to start the weekend.


So very cute!


----------



## Ivyacres

just made me smile.


----------



## Ivyacres

Good dog!


----------



## Ivyacres

I wonder what tasty treat is being waved around by the camera!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## swishywagga

Can't remember if this one has been posted before, so I'll share it anyway!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Pilgrim123

Hopefully, it works for humans, too.


----------



## Ivyacres

This made me chuckle.


----------



## Ivyacres

Cool pooch!


----------



## Ivyacres

I love this one...


----------



## Ivyacres

This is why I don't use bleach anymore...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Monday all.........


----------



## Pilgrim123

Couldn't agree with this more! Do you know what annoys me? I'm retired and I STILL want to return Mondays!


----------



## Pilgrim123

An awww... moment


----------



## Ivyacres

very true!


----------



## Ivyacres

Saw this on facebook.
The question was what did you see first, the people or the animals...I had to look a second time to see the people!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> Saw this on facebook.
> The question was what did you see first, the people or the animals...I had to look a second time to see the people!


I had to look up really close to see the people!!.


----------



## Ivyacres

This will be Honey tomorrow since I've been home with her for 5 days!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Pilgrim123

Llama haircuts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Kalhayd

Florida defined


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

So cute, just makes me want a puppy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

This made me smile!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pilgrim123

The official title to this was "I didn't have the heart to tell him he wasn't a dog."


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## G-bear

I think that is my favorite ever, Carolina mom. Thank you


----------



## swishywagga

Perfect Saturday Night!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I like this one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Reminds Me Of Mr B!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's Bring your Dog to work Day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Laughed at this one


----------



## Kalhayd

Ha! Super adorable!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Wendy427

Can someone please post the recent video of a golden saving a fawn from a lake? The golden is such a god boy!


----------



## swishywagga

I think this is the one


----------



## Wendy427

swishywagga said:


> I think this is the one
> 
> https://youtu.be/suh2ggzLm_U


Thank you!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Just too cute!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Made me laugh


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

The collieflower pic brought a big smile to my face!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Imagine if they could drive!


----------



## G-bear

swishywagga said:


> Imagine if they could drive!


The idea of Bailey behind the wheel of a car would be enough to cause me to relinquish my driver's license!!


----------



## swishywagga

G-bear said:


> The idea of Bailey behind the wheel of a car would be enough to cause me to relinquish my driver's license!!


Lol, Barnaby often sat in the drivers seat waiting for us when we were shopping!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Very cute!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

How About This One!


----------



## swishywagga

Like this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Breakfast!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Good help is a golden away! lol


----------



## swishywagga

Another cute one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Great photo, I wish they had drivers like that!.


----------



## swishywagga

One For Today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

This seems very appropriate with Halloween just around the corner!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

This made me smile...


----------



## swishywagga

This one....


----------



## swishywagga

How about this one.....!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

"Hey, down here! I'm just wondering if the Trick or Treaters by any chance left some treats behind? Asking for a friend."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Halloween martini anyone.


----------



## Pammie




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

How about this one...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

From UPS Dogs FB-



> Don’t lie to me Joe. Look me in the eyes and tell me where you put the biscuits .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Golden Board Meeting!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Wendy427

I just have to say the last few mornings I’ve awoken to the funniest photos on this thread. LMAOing first thing in the morning is THE BEST!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Tennyson

.......................................


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Friday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Love this!


----------



## swishywagga

Turkey Time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Everytime I go shopping I see these, they give me the creeps too!


----------



## Ivyacres

It's the eyes that made me chuckle.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## BrianO

https://www.boredpanda.com/pets-fri...cebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=pawmygosh

This link is to a photo spread of two Golden’s and a cat. Sweet photos. There are a bunch. The photography is good. Enjoy!


----------



## BrianO

https://www.boredpanda.com/pets-fri...cebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=pawmygosh

This is the BEST christmas ad you will see this 2017


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

BrianO said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/pets-fri...cebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=pawmygosh
> 
> This is the BEST christmas ad you will see this 2017


Great pictures of the Goldens and their kitty. 

The Christmas ad is really great too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

My son's mini doxie has these conversations with me all the time


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


This one really made me laugh!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Another traditional one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

I’m sure someone’s posted this before but it always gives me a chuckle.


----------



## Pammie

Snatched this from GRCA's FB page!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

*Happy New Year*

Hope you’re dog doesn’t


----------



## 1oldparson

*Happy New Year*

Not so happy for our dog


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson

Ivyacres said:


>


Other than the king-sized bed (our’s is a queen), that could have been written by our dog, Ginger.


----------



## swishywagga

How about this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!....


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


That is so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one... I think


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Asleep on the job*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This picture is great especially on this cold morning here....... ugh!

I feel like the one on the left about these temps... 





Ivyacres said:


>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## fourlakes

I may need one of these


----------



## swishywagga

And this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## cwag

Who doesn't tear up for that one?


----------



## Vika the Golden !

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Love this!


----------



## murphy1

what a mess!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

................


----------



## swishywagga

How about this one!


----------



## Tennyson

...........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


That's really cute!!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one....


----------



## Ivyacres

OMG !! That is just too funny. Hand me a towel, I need to clean the coffee off my screen.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


That photo gave me a lump in my throat!. The other one made me laugh though!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

The expressions are just too funny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Love this one!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Happy "Taco Tuesday!"*


----------



## 1oldparson

Don’t let the link name fool you, lots of Goldens too!

https://www.boredpanda.com/cute-labrador-retrievers/

14 pages of pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Team Work*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

This one is cute!


----------



## swishywagga

And this one for everyone in The US!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Another Monday work day in the books. Time to relax....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

This is me!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> This is me!



Love the puppy sleepsuit!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


That's hilarious!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Golden King!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

I can so relate to this!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

This one!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

swishywagga said:


> This one!!


That's one big kitty.........


----------



## swishywagga

Bol!..........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

Golden Bat Retriever
https://www.reddit.com/r/sports/comments/8e3one/golden_bat_retriever/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPS DOGS-*

One of my favorite stops even if I don't have a package for them they get a cookie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *UPS DOGS-*
> 
> One of my favorite stops even if I don't have a package for them they get a cookie.


I love this!


----------



## swishywagga

How about this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Pay attention to body language. Know when it is safe to approach. Happy Monday, dog lovers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Tennyson

MOM!!!!!! Can we keep him???


----------



## Tennyson

Meghan Markel's rescue beagle, Guy, hitched a ride with Queen Elizabeth in to Windsor earlier this week.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

.............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

photo won't post........


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


>


Love this!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Love this!!!


hahaha, my Hubby thinks we are all going to be humming/singing this song all weekend! :grin2:


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> hahaha, my Hubby thinks we are all going to be humming/singing this song all weekend! :grin2:


Me and my hubby already are!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

..…………………..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Anyone done their spring planting yet?


----------



## swishywagga

Love this!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


This made me laugh!


----------



## Wendy427

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Made me laugh too! He’s getting a pawdicure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Happy Friday Y'all!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


This is just so very cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

For all the Fur Fathers out there!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Very cute!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

I needed this 'mechanic' yesterday!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Wendy427

Ivyacres said:


> I needed this 'mechanic' yesterday!


Love this since I’m very solution-oriented!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## murphy1

They are all the same....big beggars!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Love this!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Just chilling like a golden!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


>


This is lovely!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Haha!!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

This is what the cats do here in the UK!


----------



## Wendy427

swishywagga said:


> This is what the cats do here in the UK!


ROFL! I also like the Pink Floyd reference above!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Jessie'sGirl

A golden's prayer


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## NewfieMom

This is, indeed, lovely, but it breaks my heart. Thank you for posting it,* Ivyacres*.



Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

The dog at the back of the line has a long wait!.


----------



## swishywagga

So cute!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

What cat...


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Tennyson

Pup watching a sundown pondering his day...…..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

Golden Retriever puppy breakout:

https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/commen...r_puppy_breaking_out/?st=JKDBEZMX&sh=f07e7580


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

That face!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*From Dog Bless You-FB*

Boone isn't taking this whole wedding thing seriously.


----------



## swishywagga

Very funny!


----------



## cwag

As gross as that is, it gave me the biggest laugh of the day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

It's just horseplay!


----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Ivyacres*-what an amazing picture.......


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Ivyacres*-what an amazing picture.......


Thanks, I had to share it. It made me smile as I remembered our bridge fur babies :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Maybe you just need more coffee..........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Mom!!! Open up the window!!!! We got a bit of a situation here!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Happy Labor Day everyone!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Wendy427

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Exactly how I feel right now! LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## soxOZ

CAROLINA MOM said:


>



It's NEVER too late in the day for another coffee... :wink2:


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres said:


>



Ha ha, those are some serious brows and whiskers....... and impressive.......


----------



## Tennyson

Dreaming..…………


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Barkley's First Day of school*


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Tennyson

..……………………….


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

It wouldn't surprise me if some people actually did this!.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

oops, sorry for double posting.


----------



## swishywagga

Very funny!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

[/IMG]


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


>


Love this, but can't believe we're in October already!


----------



## Ivyacres

This is a very happy picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

This may have been posted before but it always makes me smile!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Love this one, very funny!.


----------



## Wendy427

swishywagga said:


> Love this one, very funny!.


Love this too!! A great reason for our pups to go to work with us!


----------



## swishywagga

Have A Good Weekend Everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Haha, was just about to post the same photo!.


----------



## Neeko13

I must have saved this to my phone, because everytime I come across it, I completely crack up!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

I like this one!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> I like this one!



This is cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Do you see that!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Monday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

I love watching clouds, saw this on furry face.


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> I love watching clouds, saw this on furry face.


This is lovely, thank you for posting it, especially as I've been thinking alot about my Barnaby today.


----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

The perfect date!


----------



## Ivyacres

We've all lost a piece of our heart... family, friend or fur-baby, it doesn't matter.


----------



## swishywagga

Very funny!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

[/IMG]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Oh my!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Honey loves our walk down the road to check the mail!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GREAT picture!





Ivyacres said:


>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>



That's so cute!.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Another one for all of you whose clocks go back!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

How about these two!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Those are great Swishy, especially the second one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

I love watching squirrels, they make me smile...Honey smiles too as she chases them away!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>



Haha, I was just going to post the same photo!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Awww!!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

Practicing for Santa's Christmas Delivery.


----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Neeko13

Im loving all these.....made my day1!!!!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## swishywagga

This is such a lovely photo!.


----------



## Wendy427

swishywagga said:


> This is such a lovely photo!.


Love this! 

Mama says, “Smile for the camera.”
Child cracks up laughing ?


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> This is such a lovely photo!.



This is just adorable!


----------



## swishywagga

Awww!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

This is a face we recognize...


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wendy427

Ivyacres said:


> This is a face we recognize...


Anyone see the Nature series episode on PBS last week about squirrels? Pretty cool!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Anyone see the Nature series episode on PBS last week about squirrels? Pretty cool!


Sorry I missed it. 

I tell ya what though, if the little buggers don't stop chewing through my siding.....


----------



## swishywagga

So cute, love the puppy too!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

My favorite comic strip


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


This is just SO cute!.


----------



## Neeko13

How adorable Sandy!!!!!!:x:x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

I'm sure there's a lot of pups doing this today!.


----------



## swishywagga

Definitely me!!!.


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Definitely me!!!.



I love this!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

I have one of these!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ha ha, so cute!



> I have one of these!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today's funnies.......


----------



## Vika the Golden !

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vika the Golden !

So true !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

I just love big dog noses!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

Tis the season...


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


>



Thanks for the best laugh of the day. This dane's expression is priceless and I also love the big nose 'christmas cookies...' pic!


----------



## 1oldparson

Seems to be too true...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

I wonder if...


----------



## cwag

1oldparson said:


> I wonder if...


I love that


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Wendy427

......…..........


----------



## 1oldparson

Quite possibly....


----------



## swishywagga

Awww!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

So cute!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Love this!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Love this!.


----------



## Ivyacres

very true...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Hug someone today!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


>



I won't say it but I'm thinking it! Thanks for a good chuckle today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!!!


----------



## swishywagga

My kind of grocery shopping!


----------



## Ivyacres

ahhh


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If you're a College Football fan you'll get this picture.........


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Kitten Heels!.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_*Ivyacres, I think we have a "theme" going here-

*_


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Honey loves samiches. LOL


----------



## swishywagga

Best Friends!.


----------



## Ivyacres

This was on Facebook


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

Oldies? oh no!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

So cute!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> So cute!!!


That's adorable, made me smile!


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, I actually know someone whose dog grabbed her mother's false teeth and did this!!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

I love you Honey!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Shhh...


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Just what I needed today! Thanks for the chuckle.





CAROLINA MOM said:


>


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Wendy427

Ivyacres said:


>


I first looked at this photo in landscape mode on my iPhone, and only saw the top line. Expecting to see something like “May I join you on the sofa for a movie?”, I scrolled down! ROFL!! So true!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Wendy427

*After a RUFF day at work!*

After a RUFF day at work:


----------



## Wendy427

*Anyone know what kind of plant this is?*

Anyone know what kind of plant this is?


----------



## swishywagga

Wendy427 said:


> Anyone know what kind of plant this is?


Haha, it's commonly known as a "PPP, Puppy Pot Plant"!.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


>


Lump in throat!


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Lump in throat!


I almost didn't share this one, it brought tears to my eyes as I'm sure it did to many others, bittersweet.


----------



## Ivyacres

...or a chip bag!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Haha, this made me laugh!


----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Peri29

We homed Contesse to United States by the way. I am sure that Khaju misses her a lot.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## waltrav

This is from Happy's Facebook when the Taxi Association was in legal disputes with Uber a couple of years ago. 



Title is KUBER!


----------



## cwag

That's funny!


----------



## Wendy427

awwwww .......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


This is very funny and so true!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## iGirl

GoldenCamper said:


>


Ha Ha - this one is my nephew with my sister's flat coats!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

So true...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Wendy427

..….............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Wendy427*-what a great picture. Not sure which one is cuter, the big dog or the pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today we are honoring all our strong female power around the world! #InternationalWomenDay


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Today we are honoring all our strong female power around the world! #InternationalWomenDay


This is great!. Happy International Women's Day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Hello, I rolled in some mud, I would like to lounge on the furniture now. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_*Teamwork makes the dream work!*_


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

For all our golden Angels..


----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy St. Patty's Day from America's VetDogs


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

No idea what happened to this pic......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

From Warrior Canine Connection-



> Today we'll be teaching the "Gardening" command at service dog school!
> 
> April Fools!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

My Sunday morning laugh took me back to the days of fairy tales!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!!


----------



## 1oldparson

Gotta laugh.......


----------



## 1oldparson

Not photos but some quotes I just saw. Didn’t know where else to share them. 

God... sat down for a moment when the dog was finished in order to watch it... and to know that it was good, that nothing was lacking, that it could not have been made better.
- Rainer Maria Rilke

Children and dogs are as necessary to the welfare of the country as Wall Street and the railroads. 
- Harry S Truman

Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring--it was peace.
- Milan Kundera

There are three faithful friends - an old wife, an old dog, and ready money.
- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

...on the flip side...


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Rain, rain, go away......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

And this one!


----------



## swishywagga

And another one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Friday!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

from totally goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*It's Bring your dog to work day!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Modern Technology!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

this was on another site, I had to edit 1 word to share it here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

I just found this so hilarious and true!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## cwag

Saw this on my future daughter-in-law's Facebook page. She's my kind of girl.


----------



## swishywagga

Hahaha!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cwag said:


> Saw this on my future daughter-in-law's Facebook page. She's my kind of girl.


I don't know how I missed this..........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Keep your goldies cool!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Ahhh...


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## IrisBramble

Always one of my favs


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


This is great, gave me a laugh first thing this morning!.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I can only imagine what this dog is saying to itself......... 



Ivyacres said:


>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Service Dogs in Training*

A group of service dogs in training took in a performance of Billy Elliot, and charmed the audience and staff.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


>


Love the videos!


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Love the videos!


OMG I hadn't seen the weiner one, thanks for a good chuckle!


----------



## TuckersMamma

Hahahaha Tuck goes bonkers when those Subaru commercials come on. LOL


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

This is a chat Honey wants to have!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Always makes me smile the way they "know", when their stuffies are getting washed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## GoldenDude

CAROLINA MOM said:


>



That could totally be one of my puppies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

So very true!


----------



## swishywagga

Love this!!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Is this Heaven....no, it's fall in northeast NY.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Is this Heaven....no, it's fall in northeast NY.


Absolutely Beautiful..............

We don't have much of a Fall on the NC Coast, very few trees change colors, it just gets ugly all of a sudden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


>



This gave me a chuckle. Look at those eyes!


----------



## diane0905

Ivyacres said:


> Is this Heaven....no, it's fall in northeast NY.


I love this. Looks like heaven to me.


----------



## Ivyacres

from PET LOVERS


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Priceless.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*The latest from Subaru*

The Barkleys-


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Barkleys-


I love these!!


----------



## Ivyacres

I love all the Barkley commercials especially the one with the weiner dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Subaru has a great Ad agency and has definitely hit the mark. Would I go out and buy a Subaru, probably not.........but love their commercials.


----------



## OscarsDad

They certainly picked the right breed!


----------



## IntheWillows

This made me giggle


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

IntheWillows said:


> This made me giggle


There's always room for a few more............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

*Not a photo, but enjoy*

https://www.boredpanda.com/dog-slid...=iosapp&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=iosapp


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Not a photo, but wanted to post this video!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Tennyson

Mail carrier goes through a bunch of Milk Bones weekly.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Saw this on FB and couldn't resist.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> View attachment 869124


I like the reverse take on this one, made me laugh!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## davmar77

saw this on another forum. had to share.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## davmar77

Not from another site but just an item I picked up the other day.


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## davmar77




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## swishywagga

1oldparson said:


> View attachment 870863


That's just the cutest pup!


----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## OscarsDad

Not about dogs but one of my all time favorites!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## Pammie

Teef!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson

Colorado woman trains her dog to make grocery deliveries to at-risk neighbors during coronavirus crisis.

Dog helps neighbors with food deliveries


----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres

Let's Paint!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Paradox1998

Now that's funny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## SRW

My Jake in the current issue of Gun Dog magazine.
An article about conditioning for performance events, hunting and overall health.
I expect someone from Bush's Baked Beans will be calling soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=848104329000420


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

10 Y.O. Boy Writes A Letter To His Neighbor Saying “I’m Wondering If Maybe After This Virus You Need A Dog Sitter”


The letter made the rounds on social media with people commenting that the letter is wholesome and one woman hitting the nail on the head: A child's pure heart + a dog's pure soul = a match made in heaven.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

1oldparson said:


> 10 Y.O. Boy Writes A Letter To His Neighbor Saying “I’m Wondering If Maybe After This Virus You Need A Dog Sitter”
> 
> 
> The letter made the rounds on social media with people commenting that the letter is wholesome and one woman hitting the nail on the head: A child's pure heart + a dog's pure soul = a match made in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boredpanda.com



How cute is that, darling pup.


----------



## davmar77




----------



## OscarsDad

Very funny and so true!


----------



## davmar77




----------



## cwag

Ha, ha, ha. That is hilarious. I just got out of a Zoom staff meeting talking about what we will do to social distance when we go back


----------



## 1oldparson

Golden Retriever Falls In Love With The Local Delivery Men, Her Owner Starts Capturing Their Daily Routine On Camera


This seven-year-old goofball is proof that dogs really are a man's best friend, or, in this case, a mailman's best friend. A series of videos shows Pippin, a golden retriever, eagerly waiting for the arrival of the local mailmen and then receiving long-awaited pats by her favorite people. Her...




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So cute, love the waggle tails and twisty buns


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad

Hmm, Oskie would enjoy that! Shhhhhhhh.


----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## 1oldparson

From Bored Panda


----------



## 1oldparson

From Bored Panda


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## lmtrng27

CAROLINA MOM said:


> View attachment 873823


Haha It made my day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

From Facebook with one word adjusted!


----------



## 1oldparson

*







*


----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

OscarsDad said:


> View attachment 874225


This gave me the biggest laugh!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## lmtrng27




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

Not Ginger...but what she’s wishing...106 degrees now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres said:


> View attachment 875763



That's funny, especially the cat's expression...


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm a 6 most days!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Not a golden but sometimes you just need a laugh!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

from Furry Face


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## mylissyk




----------



## cwag

mylissyk said:


> View attachment 877060


I am saving this picture to post on all the "aggressive puppy" posts 😀


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Pammie

🍂🧡🐾🍂🧡🐾🍂🧡🐾🍂🧡🐾🍂🧡🐾🍂🧡🐾🍂🧡🐾🍂🧡🐾🍂🧡


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## granite7

Not sure if I found this here or somewhere else. Sorry if /r


----------



## Ivyacres

I found this on FaceBook. It'll be here soon! Nothing better than a small gathering for the holidays.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Doggie bathroom (social distancing observed)!. Several dogs liked this post (or tree)!


----------



## Ivyacres

Tissue Alert!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 3goldens2keep

*ONE OF MY FAVORITES!*​


----------



## Ivyacres

So true....


----------



## Ivyacres

I sing this to Honey when we're in the car!


----------



## Wendy427

Ivyacres said:


> I sing this to Honey when we're in the car!
> 
> View attachment 877787


I’ve sung this to every dog I’ve ever had. And I substitute the word sunshine with their name. 😊🥰🐾🐾🥰😊


----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Rex the Rat

Picture removed due to language content


----------



## Rex the Rat

The last one had a curse word but this one is similar


----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Not a dog but definitely made me smile.


----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Ivyacres

never mind that one....


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

I love this one.


----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## 1oldparson

swishywagga said:


> View attachment 878112


😂😂😂We have a Rottie in our neighborhood just like that!😂😂😂


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Rex the Rat

^ That reminded me of this one:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## granite7




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## granite7




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## granite7




----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

Not a photo but hope you enjoy:


----------



## Wendy427

There just HAS to be a love or laugh button to click on! 🤣. Because I’ll be retiring next year! I’ll have to keep this in my arsenal the next time I’m in a line 😉


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres

lol, I believe in what Maupassant wrote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Why didn't I think of that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## granite7




----------



## granite7




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## granite7

With my apologies to the classier members:


----------



## Paradox1998

Apparently, I'm not classy enough. I take no offense and feel, at least for me, it's a good summation of 2020. LOL


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Wendy427

CAROLINA MOM said:


> View attachment 879048


I have literally done this! 🤣


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wendy427 said:


> I have literally done this! 🤣


I have many times, funny how it works!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Wendy427

swishywagga said:


> View attachment 879061


For those of you who can remember, it’s the Dorothy Hamill style!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wendy427 said:


> For those of you who can remember, it’s the Dorothy Hamill style!


So glad that hairstyle and many others are no longer popular.


----------



## Rex the Rat




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## granite7




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## granite7




----------



## granite7




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## davmar77




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Rex the Rat

Oh gosh 🤦‍♀️😂


----------



## granite7




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

May be a repeat but great for the times. lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Wendy427

CAROLINA MOM said:


> View attachment 879916


Absolutely priceless! 🤣


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson

Amazing 









This Guy’s Security Camera Revealed How His Dog Climbed A Ladder To Get To Him On The Roof


Dog owner Vince Matteson of Portland, Oregon had quite a surprise recently when he found his dog on the roof next to him. He was quite shocked at first, trying to think of a way the dog got on top of the roof.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## granite7




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## granite7




----------



## Ontariodogsitter




----------



## granite7




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> View attachment 880570


Hahaha, I was just about to share the same photo!


----------



## granite7




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres

Guess he got it right this year!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## cwag

A crew of Canadian service dogs watched a live musical as part of their training | CNN


When the cast of a Canadian production of "Billy Elliot: The Musical" took their final bow after a recent show, the audience didn't make a single sound -- not even a woof.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Ivyacres

cwag said:


> A crew of Canadian service dogs watched a live musical as part of their training | CNN
> 
> 
> When the cast of a Canadian production of "Billy Elliot: The Musical" took their final bow after a recent show, the audience didn't make a single sound -- not even a woof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


That's awesome!


----------



## swishywagga

Me everyday with Barnaby, the reason I still have arms like sponge bob!.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Found a fun math puzzle related to dogs! Can you solve it correctly? 









(Answer Here: The Math Problem That Stumped Piers Morgan – Lady Karren Brady’s Twitter Challenge – Mind Your Decisions)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## 1oldparson

Golden Retriever Becomes A Big Brother To His Human Sister Right From Her Birth, And These 39 Pics Show Their Incredible Bond


The cute siblings share their daily goofy adventures on their Instagram account, which have now captured the hearts of over 17 thousand people.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## dare_wreck_

My wife sent me this today. Who can relate? Haha


----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Easter!


----------



## 1oldparson

WATCH: Dog Swipes Reporter’s Microphone on Live Television
WATCH: Dog Swipes Reporter's Microphone on Live Television


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lovin'Goldens said:


>


That's so funny!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's so funny!


LOL, ikr? I found this meme and I was like "I have to share this!"


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Lovin'Goldens

CAROLINA MOM said:


> View attachment 882189


LOL, this cracked me up! I love the irony!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lovin'Goldens said:


> LOL, this cracked me up! I love the irony!



I thought that was funny and ironic too.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens




----------



## rosegold

Love the caption. This is 100% what I imagine the entrance to heaven looks like.


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

Forgot to post yesterday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

View attachment 882976


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

swishywagga said:


> View attachment 883273



Good one, too cute!


----------



## swishywagga

Not a photo but a video, made me smile!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ha ha, that is one very unhappy kitty!




Ivyacres said:


> View attachment 883293


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## rosegold




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Mango’s Mum




----------



## swishywagga

Mango’s Mum said:


> View attachment 884017


Love this, me for sure!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## rosegold




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## FurdogDad

That's Lola explaining the house rules to Murphy....


----------



## swishywagga

Dogotrek!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## FurdogDad

Yep, technology is getting out of hand(paw)....


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## FurdogDad

That's soooo corny.....


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga

Not a picture,but a very cute video!




__ https://www.facebook.com/100007324148820/posts/2917546288499481


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

swishywagga said:


> Not a picture,but a very cute video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100007324148820/posts/2917546288499481



Sooo cute!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> View attachment 884855


This is exactly what happened in our house!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This cat made me think of "Grumpy cat" although it's different colors. Similar look on it's face.


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## 1oldparson

Video: Golden Retriever Backs Down Alaskan Brown Bear


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

"Hello ʜᴇʟʟᴏ ʰᵉˡˡᵒ!
You alive in there?"


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## 1oldparson

Golden Retriever hanging out on balcony…








Golden Retriever Hanging Out On Its Balcony Became The Most Popular Tourist Attraction In Gdansk


We think it’s fair to say that most major cities in the world are full of attractions.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## FurdogDad

I love the cat with the pie....


----------



## Ivyacres

FurdogDad said:


> I love the cat with the pie....


Me too!!!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> View attachment 885784


Hahaha, so true!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga

removed per Rule #2, language content


----------



## FurdogDad

Well phrased......


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> View attachment 886450


This happened to me many times!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## rosegold




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres

This brought a tear to my eye...


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres

Get the tissues...


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> Get the tissues...
> View attachment 887043


Floods!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> View attachment 887162


Pre-wash cycle!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

swishywagga said:


> Pre-wash cycle!



I let Gilly lick off the plates before they go into the dishwasher to conserve water......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## FurdogDad

SANTA DOG!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The Elf on the Shelf did it-


----------



## rosegold




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## swishywagga

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## Ivyacres

Sounds about right!


----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## rosegold




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## diane0905




----------



## Ivyacres

I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## rosegold




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## rosegold




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## FurdogDad

Being a southern fella, I feel a special connection with this.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## rosegold




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> View attachment 889449


Love this one!


----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## FurdogDad

I can relate.....


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

LOL, too good not to share!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> LOL, too good not to share!
> 
> View attachment 889731


Hilarious, bet it's a tom cat!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres

So well said...


----------



## rosegold




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## rosegold

Omg, how did you find a picture of me and my husband on Valentine's Day? 🤣


swishywagga said:


> View attachment 889898


----------



## swishywagga

rosegold said:


> Omg, how did you find a picture of me and my husband on Valentine's Day? 🤣


Haha, I bet it's true of so many of us!


----------



## FurdogDad

That would never happen to me......


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Love it, you can just hear the dog thinking... I wouldn't wear a tie for anybody else, but for you my friend anything.....

Sorry missed a whole new page, this was in response to the "best man" picture


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## rosegold




----------



## Ontariodogsitter

How true ...


----------



## swishywagga

Not a picture, but had to share!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

Posted on FB by MSAR-Service Dogs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## FUReverGolden

*Always a favorite And I do believe this is a Golden Retriever! *


----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> View attachment 891673


ROFL, sort of reminds me of my Gizmo!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> ROFL, sort of reminds me of my Gizmo!


Hahaha, me too I just imagine him saying "what a night that was, hurry up with the coffee"!.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## FurdogDad

Ivyacres said:


> View attachment 891910


That's a leg-biting offense right there......


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## FurdogDad

swishywagga said:


> View attachment 892896


I love this!! I write alternative lyrics to songs frequently so I probably would've written that if I'd thought of it first.....


----------



## swishywagga

Not to boast but I wrote several alternative lyrics into my book (Don't Stop Retrieving was one), sadly I couldn't write in the full songs though due to copyright!


----------



## FurdogDad

That's awesome! Most of the stuff I come up with is spur of the moment and can be kinda silly. My wife and daughter can't decide if it's a blessing or a curse but we sure have had a lot of laughs over the years with it.....


----------



## swishywagga

FurdogDad said:


> That's awesome! Most of the stuff I come up with is spur of the moment and can be kinda silly. My wife and daughter can't decide if it's a blessing or a curse but we sure have had a lot of laughs over the years with it.....


You made me laugh so hard because I'm exactly the same. "Daydream Retriever" , "Man I Feel Like A Golden " etc etc!!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

From FB...had to edit the bottom.


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Thank you posting.
I can't remember when I enjoyed anything as much as I did watching the Queen having tea with Paddington Bear.
And all those years everyone wondered what was in the handbag......


----------



## swishywagga

Here's the video!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1430930517368509


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Here's the video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1430930517368509


That was delightful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ontariodogsitter

..and now we know


----------



## FurdogDad

I have often wondered......


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## FurdogDad

Wow!! There's topiary and then there's....TOPIARY!! 
The Egyptians would be proud.....


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

I like the live model,


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## FurdogDad

That's a real sheep shot......


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Thank you ..


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## Wendy427

This is great! Might just have to pin it in the puppy thread! 😉😁



1oldparson said:


> View attachment 894231


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## FUReverGolden




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## FurdogDad

swishywagga said:


> View attachment 895255


Hot dog!! What an accomplishment.....


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga

Not a picture but had to share!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1029936157692984


----------



## Sankari

swishywagga said:


> Not a picture but had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1029936157692984


This was so beautiful.. may I ask where this was? I can tell it's a mall but which country? 

It's a pity we can't do this here in France ....


----------



## swishywagga

Sankari said:


> This was so beautiful.. may I ask where this was? I can tell it's a mall but which country?
> 
> It's a pity we can't do this here in France ....


I'm not sure which country it is, but it's so cute!. My boy would have to have been carried as he had a phobia of anything moving like elevators and even wooden bridges etc!


----------



## Sankari

swishywagga said:


> I'm not sure which country it is, but it's so cute!. My boy would have to have been carried as he had a phobia of anything moving like elevators and even wooden bridges etc!


Yes I agree it's so cute 😍. Oh that's interesting... he didn't like wooden bridges as well. My golden is a bit more strange.. The first time we encountered escalators was in train station and he just stood watching the steps go by and then decided to paw at it 🤦🏽‍♀️😂 we just took the stairs in the end...


----------



## 1oldparson




----------



## 1oldparson

Unfortunately, I’m at the point where I can relate. Not there yet, but I understand.


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ontariodogsitter




----------



## FurdogDad

Ontariodogsitter said:


> View attachment 895834


Well, I guess I have one thing in common with Plato........


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

a man who knows himself is a rare find ....


----------



## FurdogDad

My wife says I talk to myself enough that we should be pretty well acquainted by now.....


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## FurdogDad

A remarkable woman by all accounts....


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Hard not to feel in awe of a woman like that, and her love of animals only supports that.


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## 1oldparson

*Golden Retriever lost for 82 days, found by drone in 10 minutes…*


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Pammie

If anyone is getting married soon this is the cake to have!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Pammie said:


> If anyone is getting married soon this is the cake to have!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 896467


I saw this on Facebook, it's wonderful!.


----------



## FurdogDad

Pammie said:


> If anyone is getting married soon this is the cake to have!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 896467


Does the tail poke out the other side?.....That would be awesome....


----------



## swishywagga

Way better than Tom Cruise!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Wendy427




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## FurdogDad

Ivyacres said:


> View attachment 897650


We not only talk to ours, we talk for them too....makes for some pretty silly conversations.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Mine answer when I talk to them, is that a problem ?


----------



## FurdogDad

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Mine answer when I talk tho them, is that a problem ?


Not at all......furdog wisdom can be profound.......


----------



## Ivyacres

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Mine answer when I talk to them, is that a problem ?


We have great conversations. The boys call me Debs....the neighbors think I'm loosing it!


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Mango’s Mum




----------



## FUReverGolden

Mango’s Mum said:


> View attachment 898106


LOVE THIS !!!!!!! I don’t know how I could come up with a better diagram as THIS pretty much sums it up. Maybe something about swimming ability💁🏻‍♀️. OH my , Our second Golden mastered the “selective hearing to an art form” 😂


----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## Ivyacres

hahahaha!


----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## Ivyacres




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------



## swishywagga




----------

